# Marriage Prayers for Singles - It is God's Will for You to be Married



## Shimmie

Ladies, may I shall this 'word' with you? It's a foundation for anyone, married or single. 

God gave this to me in prayer and each time I share it, the Lord enhances this message and miracles happen.  *His miracles.  *Each time, someone always came back with a testimony. 

There is power in prayer. More power than we allow ourselves to realize and take full part in. Yet, we have the power to bring down Heaven here on this earth that we live upon. 

There is no 'Secret' here. Neither is there any type of Metamorphosis or methods of 'making it happen.' *God makes it happen*, all one has to do is what He said to do.  *Ask Him*, and Believe and Receive. 

*This is not about me.* It's about *each of us* coming together on one accord to Trust God *with* each other *for* each other. Becoming one, to see this done in each other's lives. 

*Setting up the Foundation - Trusting God:* 

God wants to speak to you and He intends to do just that...*speak to you*, for your life individually and for the prayers you've asked. This is one-on-one between you and God. Record your prayers, your thoughts, Bible scriptures and all God speaks to you. 

Have your Bibles at hand. (the bed, the livingroom, your purse, at work). 
A prayer and faith journal.
Devotional book. 
Worship music that soothes your spirit.
Stay under the 'Word of God'. Here you will have every instruction that you will ever need.  It's all there in His word. 
*Mindset: We either Trust God or we don't.* 
*The Foundation is His Word...Let this story bless you. You will see it tie in with your faith.*

As long as I live, I will never forget the story in I Kings 18, with Elijah the Prophet: 

"If God be God, serve Him, if Baal be god serve him."​
Here, the people of Baal exhaulted Baal as god. But, through Elijah's faith, God showed out BIG TIME! Glory! Did He not!!!

{Ladies, the annointing that is pouring from God's heart into these words are going to catch hold onto some of you and you will never be the same. There's a long-awaited answer and victory here}.

The childen of Baal proceeded to prove Baal as god. They built an altar unto Baal, and spent the entire night trying to get Baal's altar to burn. No matter what they did, it didn't work. Some said Baal was asleep.  They even began to tear the skin off of their bodies, and to no avail would that altar burn. 

Oh Boy! But Elijah...God's man of the hour, sat and watched until after the 'show' was over. Dear Lord! Elijah began to re-build the Altar of the Lord. 

Elijah asked them to dig a trench around the Altar (of the Lord [key words]), place the sacrifice upon it and cover the sacrifice with water. 

Elijah spoke to the people, Two words, "*Wet It".* Yes, Elijah had them wet down the Altar of God. Then three words, *"Wet It Again." *Then five words: *"Wet it a third time".* And the water ran down upon the Altar of the Lord and even into the trench that surrounded it. 

Then Elijah looked up to Heaven and prayed: "O LORD, God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that you are God in Israel and that I am your servant and have done all these things at your command. 

Answer me, O LORD, answer me, so these people will know that you, O LORD, are God, and that you are turning their hearts back again." 

*Then the fire of the LORD fell and burned up the sacrifice, the wood, the stones and the soil, and also licked up the water in the trench. *

When all the people saw this, they fell prostrate and cried, "The LORD -He is God! The LORD -He is God!" 

*Now, what does this have to do with a marriage prayer?* 

The Altar of the Lord had be torn down in ruins and then re-built by Elijah. 

How many of your "Altars" (your lives, dreams, and prayers) 'appear' to have been torn down, in ruins, with no hope of ever existing?

*Today they have been re-built.* 

Even with your 'Altar' re-built, how many of you have felt that it's over, no hope for your dreams to come true? Anything and That and All that is 'of the Lord', cannot be aborted. 

No matter how much water has been poured upon your dreams, the tears you've cried and shed late at night and into the mornings and at night again, that which is 'of the Lord' will live again. 

Who will you trust? Baal...the counterfeit god of 'counterfeits'?  The enemy with his lies, doubts, fears, unbelief, distractions to seek outside of God's word? 

Or will you trust God, Himself? He whom no matter what the situation, nor how may times you've sinned, He is there to re-build and make you whole again...a brand new start to have the Desire of your Heart. 

When it's _of the Lord_, no one can take it away from you. No matter what the children of Baal did, they could not take away from God having His glory. Their hope was of the 'flesh' to which there is no avail. 

*If God be God....*

Angels, let go of the past, and the present. Let go of all guilt, for this day you have been re-built. 

*If God be God* -- and He is -- surely He is. Let's Pray and Let Him do it.


----------



## Shimmie

I posted this prayer last night in the "Sexual Compatibility" thread.

Dearest Ones for whom I pray.

With hearts like yours, God has no problem answering the desire of your heart to be married. That's what He created and designed us for. And in your prayers thank God as follows:

" Lord, I thank you that I will be as you have 'such' created". (This scripture you find in Ephesians 2).  God created us to be married and to serve His purpose. (Genesis 2)

Whatever you do, allow God to be first.

Such as, "Father, only you can give me the desire of my heart to be a wife and to give glory to you as such. I will not bow to the world, but unto you."

Dear Father, bless me as you did Hannah when she asked you for a son, you answered her prayer and blessed her with _Samuel_, which means, _"...because I asked the Lord for him." _

Lord because *"I asked", *you will answer, for your word says, 'If I ask anything according to your will, you will hear me and when I know that you hear me, I can expect you to answer, 'yes'' to my request. For a happy, loving, fruitful marriage *is Your will *and Your will shall be done, here on earth, in my life, as it is in Heaven.

I promise to allow my marriage to give you glory. To you I surrender all short comings that are in me and in my husband. To be the wife that you created me to be. And to allow my husband to be the man you created and designed him to be.

Father, take over my life from this day forward. To you, I surrender all. Let your will be done and not my will.

*Please protect me from all counterfeits.   *Please allow only the right man to come into my path and into my life to make me his wife. When he comes you will prove to me beyond a doubt that he is the one. I promise to ask you first, before I surrender my heart, allowing you to be my leader and guide in all truth.

In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.
________________________________

Angels, there is no magic pattern or prayer, you are simply putting it there in God's hands. Then let it come from Him. And it will, "Because you asked" just as Hannah did and God said, yes.

All we are doing is coming together as one, for each other, believing God.

Loving blessings and Sweet sleep to each of you.  Dream of Him; the *One* without sin, and then the him who is yet to be. Amen.
__________________


----------



## poetist

Shimmie, thank you soooo much. This is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## fallback

Hey thanks Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie

I'm coming back with more that the Lord gave me with the story about Elijah.  It fits into the foundation for marriage.


----------



## kitchen_tician

Thank you Shimmie. I needed to read these.   Right on time. Girl, you can be my prayer partner anytime.


----------



## Divine_Order

Thank you SOOO much for sharing this bit of knowledge. It has TRULY touched my heart.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Shimmie Girl, thanks for the powerful words of divinely spoken wisdom.  May the Lord continue to use you to minister to us and to others.


----------



## Sashaa08

Timely and powerful word indeed.  Thanks Shimmie for allowing GOD to use you as a vessel to reach out to and encourage so many people.

Sashaa


----------



## kisz4tj

*scootin' rite in HURR*  lemme read


----------



## star

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> I posted this prayer last night in the "Sexual Compatibility" thread.
> 
> Dearest Ones for whom I pray.
> 
> With hearts like yours, God has no problem answering the desire of your heart to be married. That's what He created and designed us for. And in your prayers thank God as follows:
> 
> " Lord, I thank you that I will be as you have 'such' created". (This scripture you find in Ephesians 2).  God created us to be married and to serve His purpose. (Genesis 2)
> 
> Whatever you do, allow God to be first.
> 
> Such as, "Father, only you can give me the desire of my heart to be a wife and to give glory to you as such. I will not bow to the world, but unto you."
> 
> Dear Father, bless me as you did Hannah when she asked you for a son, you answered her prayer and blessed her with _Samuel_, which means, _"...because I asked the Lord for him." _
> 
> Lord because *"I asked", *you will answer, for your word says, 'If I ask anything according to your will, you will hear me and when I know that you hear me, I can expect you to answer, 'yes'' to my request. For a happy, loving, fruitful marriage *is Your will *and Your will shall be done in, here on earth, in my life, as it is in Heaven.
> 
> I promise to allow my marriage to give you glory. To you I surrender all short comings that are in me and in my husband. To be the wife that you created me to be. And to allow my husband to be the man you created and designed him to be.
> 
> Father, take over my life from this day forward. To you, I surrender all. Let your will be done and not my will.
> 
> Please protect me from all counterfeits. Please allow only the right man to come into my path and into my life to make me his wife. When he comes you will prove to me beyond a doubt that he is the one. I promise to ask you first, before I surrender my heart, allowing you to be my leader and guide in all truth.
> 
> In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.
> ________________________________
> 
> Angels, there is no magic pattern or prayer, you are simply putting it there in God's hands. Then let it come from Him. And it will, "Because you asked" just as Hannah did and God said, yes.
> 
> All we are doing is coming together as one, for each other, believing God.
> 
> Loving blessings and Sweet sleep to each of you.  Dream of Him; the *One* without sin, and then the him who is yet to be. Amen.
> __________________


I love everyone here but I love me some *ShimmieGirl *what a blessing she has been so, so glad God gave us her. This info is so on time and beautiful because I know my soul mate is almost here so excited to see whom God has for me.


----------



## comike

Thank God for Shimmie.  I receive it.....I receive that word from God.  Praise God for His goodness, His love, His grace.


----------



## phynestone

This was so pretty. I could feel the Holy Spirit speaking to me. Thanks for sharing. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Shimmie

Ladies, don't give up. In my Christian walk, I've heard many questions from women.

Where is he? When is he coming? I still don't see any signs of me ever having a husband. I've asked God time and again, and still nothing.

Ladies, remember during the time of Elijah the prophet, when it didn't rain for three years? Hold on to that (3 years...no rain), okay?  

*May I take you back to the foundation? God's Word? Look at this:*

And Elijah said to Ahab, "Go, eat and drink, for there is the sound of a heavy rain. "So Ahab went off to eat and drink, *but Elijah climbed to the top of Carmel, bent down to the ground and put his face between his knees.* 

"Go and look toward the sea," he told his servant. And he went up and looked. "There is nothing there," he said. 

Seven times Elijah said, "Go back." 

The seventh time the servant reported, *"A cloud as small as a man's hand is rising from the sea." *

So Elijah said, "Go and tell Ahab, 'Hitch up your chariot and go down before the rain stops you.' " 

Meanwhile, the sky grew black with clouds, the wind rose, a heavy rain came on.... 
___________________________

Angels, don't give up. Even when you don't 'see' what you are praying for, don't give up. 

Elijah saw the rain yet to be. His spirit gave him the signal that the rain was approaching. Elijah checked it out by kneeling to the ground and bowing his head...he heard the 'rumble' of the clouds...he heard the rain that finally came. 

His servant obeyed and continued to watch until he saw it appear...then occurred a down pour of what they had been looking for...the rain.

Ladies, your 'dry season' is over. The reproach of your widowhood is over...get ready for the rain...a 'down pour' of husbands are ready to fall upon you.

Now, if the Holy Spirit can get marriage out of the book of I Kings, chapter 18, how much more can He also get marriage there just for you... 

Don't you just love the Word of God? 

Don't give up... Just say to yourselves,* "If God be God"......*

With all my loving prayers...


----------



## Iammoney

Shimmie you are a blessing to my soul reading your post makes my soul flutter.  You are truely blessed. All that you say God had already blessed you 10 fold may God continue to bless you and all your talents to bring His children to His church.

IN JESUS NAME AMEN


----------



## Shimmie

I love all of you precious ladies.  I'm just giving back to each of you.  We all have much to share to help each other.  You've all helped me more than you know.  

All that I have, I will share with you with all of my heart.  Shimmie doesn't claim to know anything, all that you can be sure of is 'What sayeth the Lord", not me.  But what He says through me.  I pray for His heart to abide in me each day as I pray.   

Blessings angels.  I'll be in prayer and back with more to share.  But please share your prayers and thoughts here as well.  It's our place to agree for each other and with each other.   I have much to learn from each of you.  So please share. * "Iron sharpens Iron."* 

Sweet sleep angels...dream of your husbands and pray for him as if he's already with you...he's closer than you think.   

Rinse that CO-Wash out of your haiir...*I said he's coming...* 

Night - Night sweet ladies....loving dreams to you,


----------



## MzOptimistic

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> I posted this prayer last night in the "Sexual Compatibility" thread.
> 
> Dearest Ones for whom I pray.
> 
> With hearts like yours, God has no problem answering the desire of your heart to be married. That's what He created and designed us for. And in your prayers thank God as follows:
> 
> " Lord, I thank you that I will be as you have 'such' created". (This scripture you find in Ephesians 2). God created us to be married and to serve His purpose. (Genesis 2)
> 
> Whatever you do, allow God to be first.
> 
> 
> Such as, "Father, only you can give me the desire of my heart to be a wife and to give glory to you as such. I will not bow to the world, but unto you."
> 
> Dear Father, bless me as you did Hannah when she asked you for a son, you answered her prayer and blessed her with _Samuel_, which means, _"...because I asked the Lord for him." _
> 
> Lord because *"I asked", *you will answer, for your word says, 'If I ask anything according to your will, you will hear me and when I know that you hear me, I can expect you to answer, 'yes'' to my request. For a happy, loving, fruitful marriage *is Your will *and Your will shall be done in, here on earth, in my life, as it is in Heaven.
> 
> I promise to allow my marriage to give you glory. To you I surrender all short comings that are in me and in my husband. To be the wife that you created me to be. And to allow my husband to be the man you created and designed him to be.
> 
> Father, take over my life from this day forward. To you, I surrender all. Let your will be done and not my will.
> 
> Please protect me from all counterfeits. Please allow only the right man to come into my path and into my life to make me his wife. When he comes you will prove to me beyond a doubt that he is the one. I promise to ask you first, before I surrender my heart, allowing you to be my leader and guide in all truth.
> 
> In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.
> ________________________________
> 
> Angels, there is no magic pattern or prayer, you are simply putting it there in God's hands. Then let it come from Him. And it will, "Because you asked" just as Hannah did and God said, yes.
> 
> All we are doing is coming together as one, for each other, believing God.
> 
> Loving blessings and Sweet sleep to each of you. Dream of Him; the *One* without sin, and then the him who is yet to be. Amen.
> __________________


 
Thank you so much for sharing this prayer..I needed this prayer to comfort me because I am currently in a 5 year relationship with someone who I KNOW is not my soulmate..and I am going through trials and tribulations..but I am trying to stick it out a little longer for the sake of my daughter...but God is not through with me yet and I know I will find my soulmate and be married...peace and blessing....this prayer brought tears to my eyes.

Tanya


----------



## **Tasha*Love**

*QUOTE FROM SHIMMIE'S PRAYER:* Please protect me from all counterfeits. Please allow only the right man to come into my path and into my life to make me his wife. When he comes you will prove to me beyond a doubt that he is the one. I promise to ask you first, before I surrender my heart, allowing you to be my leader and guide in all truth.


Thank you Shimmie.  You know the heart of so many of us here on LHCF and that spoke to my spirit.  Remember when we were talking about those "potentials"?  I pray that God gives me patience to avoid the counterfeit so that I can see the real thing.  Patience is the key.  God will move when he sees fit and he's never a day too late.  I have surrendered my heart to God and I know that anyone that comes into my life will not be the center of my joy.  I have made the mistake of making my men my "center".  Jesus is now my "center".  He is the lover of my soul and the keeper of my mind.  He is the "center" of my existence. 

My heart is overflowing and you have ministered to my spirit.  I asked for a word from the Lord earlier this week about marriage and he delivered the answer thru you.


----------



## star

mitcy said:
			
		

> Shimmie you are a blessing to my soul reading your post makes my sould flutter.  You are truely blessed. All that you say God had already blessed you 10 fold may God continue to bless you and all your talents to bring His children to His church.
> 
> IN JESUS NAME AMEN


I second this. AMEN!!!


----------



## Shimmie

All of you are making me cry.  I don't profess to know anything...only what I have lived for almost 24 years...loving Jesus.  

Ladies, God is all I know and when I post in any thread in this forum, He comes of me naturally.  I can't help it nor do I want to.  I love Him so much and I can't deny who Jesus is.  I just can't....

May I tell you something?  Being a single mom, I did not want my daughter to live the life I did without the love of a husband.  And Angels, I prayed --- I prayed and literally 'told' God that my daughter was not going to live this life being disrespected, shacked up, pregnant having babies and no husband.  

And I stood on God's Word, I refused to give up on it.  Other people's lives around us dictated otherwise and other's 'settled', but God kept His Word and my babygirl has a husband who loves her; a brand new home, beautiful children and they all love God.  

I'm not putting anyone down, please believe me when I say that.  I know how hard it is out there.  So, I am right here with you knowing and loving and respecting all that each of you are.   I love you, Ladies.  I really love you.  I'm not a snob or anything like that.  

So don't give up on marriage.  You don't have to compromise.  God will do it...just for you.

I love you..........


----------



## Zeal

Beautiful.  Just Beautiful.  

Thanx once again Shimmie.

By time I finish praying all these prayers I am going to be late for work.   .  I'll do some at bedtime.


----------



## Shimmie

Zeal said:
			
		

> Beautiful. Just Beautiful.
> 
> Thanx once again Shimmie.
> 
> By time I finish praying all these prayers I am going to be late for work.  . I'll do some at bedtime.


 
There's plenty more to follow...  I'll have to place them on CD so you can listen.  

In my life as a Christian, prayer is all I know.  One day I'll share God's miracles with the prayers He gave me regarding my children.  They came to pass.  You'll never get to work.


----------



## star

Bumping for fast & prayer team to read next week on our day of fasting and prayer.


----------



## sithembile

Thank you for your encouragement, Shimmie and all the ladies. I've been on this forum for over 3 years. During that time, I got saved, was single for 2 years and prayed for a husband. The Lord brought a wonderful Christian into my life and we've been dating for 10 months. We are praying and discussing marriage, I believe he is going to propose soon. God is truly good!


----------



## Iammoney

i need all the prayers i can get these are some trying times and the devil is hard at work


----------



## Nella

Shimmie,

Thanks so much for this prayer as I have been asking/questioning when I will have the husband that GOD desires for me. I know he who finds a wife finds a good thing and I'm truly waiting on him to find me.

Thanks and Many Blessings to you all,


----------



## PaperClip

I am having a spiritual/mental/emotional challenge in this area.... I know that the Lord has promised marriage in my life. I am choked with fear and doubt in this area right now because my age is beyond the traditional age for marriage.... And still waiting re. sexual relations as well.... I've browsed this thread several times but it's a challenge to see where the prayer begins and ends. It may be quite obvious, but my brain seems so foggy to focus.... 

Thank you for the space to vent.


----------



## sweetascocoa

thank you so much shimmie


----------



## missvi

Thank You! You always know the right words.
God bless


----------



## Shimmie

"And the Lord said to Moses, "I will do the very thing you have asked, because I am pleased with you and I know you by name."

Then Moses said, "Now show me your Glory."

And the Lord said, "I will cause all my goodness to pass in front of you and I proclaim my name, the Lord, in your presence. I will have mercy on whom I will have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I will have compassion."

".....when my Glory passes by, I will put you in a cleft in the rock and cover you with my hand until I have passed by."

Exodus 33:17-19

Angels...God will do the very thing you have asked. He is pleased with you and He knows you *EACH* by name. God loves you. So much so, that as He shows you his Glory...as His glory passes by (with your blessings and the answer to your prayers), He will protect you by placing you under His safety in the cleft of the Rock (Jesus) and will cover you with His hand.

Ummmmm, is anyone ready to shout? Angels, God says YES. He's coming to you with your heart's desires. AND it's not a gamble...this isn't Vegas or Atlantic City...It's God from Heaven above endowing you with all of His love. He wants to bless each of you in marriage...Happy Marriages and nothing less than His very best.

Angels, be ready and just trust. God is not abandoning your heart; he will not crush your Dreams into dust. His word says, 'A bruised reed He will not crush". He will not put more hurt upon your hurts. God says, He will do the very thing you have asked, because He is pleased with you and He knows you by name...

Amen and Amen. Praise you Father. Praise the name of the Lord Jesus. Bless His Holy Name...forever and ever. Amen.
___________________________

Update:  August 24, 2016 - I forgot that I shared this beautiful scripture from Exodus 33 here in this thread.   "Lord, show me your glory..."   And He will, indeed.   
Note: I came back to fix my typo's...sorry angels


----------



## Shimmie

A Heart's Cry:  

For you in despair...God knows your cares and is surely coming to rescue you from every deep sorrow. 

Psalm 71:14-21

14 But I will hope continually, and will yet praise thee more and more.

15 My mouth shall shew forth thy righteousness and thy salvation all the day; for I know not the numbers thereof. 

16 I will go in the strength of the Lord GOD: I will make mention of thy righteousness, even of thine only. 

17 O God, thou hast taught me from my youth: and hitherto have I declared thy wondrous works. 

18 Now also when I am old and greyheaded, O God, forsake me not; until I have shewed thy strength unto this generation, and thy power to every one that is to come. 

19 Thy righteousness also, O God, is very high, who hast done great things: O God, who is like unto thee! 

20 Thou, which hast shewed me great and sore troubles, shalt quicken me again, and shalt bring me up again from the depths of the earth. 

21 Thou shalt increase my greatness, and comfort me on every side. 

22 I will also praise thee with the psaltery, even thy truth, O my God: unto thee will I sing with the harp, O thou Holy One of Israel. 

23 My lips shall greatly rejoice when I sing unto thee; and my soul, which thou hast redeemed. 

24 My tongue also shall talk of thy righteousness all the day long: for they are confounded, for they are brought unto shame, that seek my hurt. 

__________________

I love these verses here...5-8

5 For thou art my hope, O Lord GOD: thou art my trust from my youth. 

6 By thee have I been holden up from the womb: thou art he that took me out of my mother's bowels: my praise shall be continually of thee. 

7 I am as a wonder unto many; but thou art my strong refuge. 

8 Let my mouth be filled with thy praise and with thy honour all the day. 

_______________

How can we dare not trust Him?  Ask and it shall be given unto you.  Just ask and let Him give.


----------



## Relentless

Thank you so much Shimmie.  I want a husband and I have been praying and believing.  It hurts so much.  I feel like life is dangling prospects in my face, but nothing seems to ever happen.  I feel like I am being teased and something is telling me, you've screwed up too much in life.  You are not getting  a husband.


----------



## Shimmie

Relentless said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie. I want a husband and I have been praying and believing. It hurts so much. I feel like life is dangling prospects in my face, but nothing seems to ever happen. I feel like I am being teased and something is telling me, you've screwed up too much in life. You are not getting a husband.


Hey Little Sister... No one is laughing at you.  Your heart means too much to God. He cares and He has heard your prayers.

Hold on to these gentle words from our Loving Lord and Savior...Jesus.

"Be not afraid, only believe..." 

Amen...


----------



## Kiadodie

Thanks Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie

kia said:


> Thanks Shimmie.


It is "I" who thanks you...


----------



## chinadoll

Relentless said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie. I want a husband and I have been praying and believing. It hurts so much. I feel like life is dangling prospects in my face, but nothing seems to ever happen. I feel like I am being teased and something is telling me, you've screwed up too much in life. You are not getting a husband.


 
I'm going to add a statment that someone on this board wrote, I can't remember their name, but their statement changed me, so whoever wrote this Thank you! I love the last paragraph:  

"By the time I met my hubby, I'd been out with the coolest dudes in the world. I'd been to heaven and back and been treated like a queen, and I'd also been hurt deeply. When I did hit rock bottom w/ one rlp, I decided to make "Seek first the Kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things [you wish for] shall be added unto you" my life's theme. The verse had just been explained to me clearer than ever before: That you must seek to live in the realm where God is King; meaning a life where He rules. He must be first in every aspect of your life. (I used to think the verse meant "seek to go to heaven", but this new explanation spoke volumes.) By the time my last rlp ended, it was obvious to me that I was lousy at choosing a mate on my own. I had tried so hard to be the best g/f I could be, and had come up empty yet again. I should also mention that I also suffered from the Cinderella Complex. I had to have a man. I needed someone to care for me. I felt incomplete w/o someone to love. I mean, I had so much love to give that it hurt when I had no one to share it w/. So while I didn't go out seeking a mate in clubs or the like (I'm shy you see), I'd pray to have any guy I took a fancy to. And usually I got whomever I asked for. But where were they now?

When I decided to live above the level of mediocrity where only God mattered, I lost the yearning I so desperately had. When they say God can fill any void, it's no lie. But I did do sth. I did write God a letter (a variation to praying on my knees) and tell him the sort of guy I would like someday. I made sure to write the things I liked in past relationships and to leave out the things I didn't care for. Someone said God answers specific prayer so I made the list as detailed as possible. And then put that matter to rest. My focus now was to hang out w/ Father at all times. I was alone but not lonely. I would chat w/ Father about doing laundry or not feeling like going to the store just yet. I'd discuss options when I had to choose one thing or another. I didn't speak out loud; I spoke to Him in my heart. And what fun it was! For the first time in my life, I was not yearning for anything. I was single, sane, secure, satisfied, and (I might also add, in this day and age) safe.

When I first talked to my hubby, I wasn't interested in a b/f-g/f rlp. I was so whole/content in my single state that I really just wanted a buddy to hang out w/. I had so much growing to do that I didn't have time for anyone else, and actually told him from the get-go that I wasn't interested in a rlp that was anything more than platonic. This was over the phone. And he wasn't either. It seemed the big brother/friend I always wanted all my life (I'm the eldest) had finally arrived. I now had a buddy to go to movies w/. He'd had a bad rlp and needed space too. (Now, I do know guys can bluff their way into a rlp like this; but I had God ruling so I didn't even sweat it.)

Now one thing I want emphasize: God knows your heart more than you realize. Remember my letter to God? I said it was specific, but the one thing that didn't matter to me anymore - and yet it was always the most important thing - was looks. To me a beautiful heart mattered more to me at that point than outward appearance. (To understand how serious I was, when I saw The Elephant Man with Anthony Hopkins, I was smitten by John, the EM himself. I remember thinking if I had met him back then, I'd have fallen in love w/ him in a heartbeat, if he was really as beautiful a person inside as depicted in that movie.) So I didn't care if I got a bald, short, fat man (My ideal used to be tall dark and handsome); as long as he could love me as much as I'm able to love and treat me well, I would be the luckiest woman alive. But again, this prayer wasn't for a mate NOW. It was for a mate in the future, ie, the next time I fell in love, whenever that'd be.

Anyway, back to this new friend that I got to know over the phone before we ever met (thanks to a mutual friend). The day he showed up to take me to the movies, I remember being almost hypnotized by his good looks. But I wasn't in my former frame of mind where I'd want to snag him by hook or by crook. I was just flattered that my big bro, who'd be hanging out w/ me would be such a knockout, talk of the perfect accessory. 

To cut a long story short, the friendship grew into a courtship and finally a marriage over a period of 5 years. And believe it or not, he's everything I prayed for to a T (When we'd have a disagreement, I remember thinking "Now why did I forget to mention he had to be different on that area in my prayer?" LOL) But on a serious note, where God proved to me He is Omniscient and really could've done w/o my so-called spec list is in not only sending me a man that was tall, dark and handsome (my former must-haves) but also throwing in a body like a god's. That last bit just seemed so unattainable considering my past encounters. In fact, I only saw such bodies in magazines. But God knew the apple of my eye and when I left it up to Him, He surprised me by nailing it.)

So I say, seek to live your life in a realm where God rules. Nothing should be done w/o consulting w/ Him. Ask him when you're unsure, and let Him guide you. Proverbs 3:5-6 If this guy tries to put pressure on you, be honest and tell him you're not looking for a rlp of that sort w/ him. But if you allow God to be part of that date, you'll have a wonderful and stressfree rendezvous, and there will be no awkwardness whatsoever.

One last thing I'd like to point out, still along the lines of seeking first the Kingdom of God: anytime something becomes so important to you that it occupies your mind more than God, that thing is turning into an idol. And if you've asked God to direct your life, then you can bet that He will not allow that obsession into your life. (Exodus 20:4-5) Until you surrender that desire to Him...until you make God the most important thing in your life so that those desires lose their grip on you, they will not be added unto you. God wants to have a relationship w/ you that matters more than any other relationship you'll ever have. Once that vertical bond is established, the horizontal one will fall into place. Like a triangle, the closer you draw to God at the apex, the closer your life will draw to one chosen for you by God as the triangle shrinks. Even if you started off w/ someone who wasn't godly, the closer you grow to God and the more you pray for that person, the closer you will find yourself growing to them - again the triangle shrinks."


----------



## Shimmie

chinadoll said:


> I'm going to add a statment that someone on this board wrote, I can't remember their name, but their statement changed me, so whoever wrote this Thank you! I love the last paragraph:
> 
> "By the time I met my hubby, I'd been out with the coolest dudes in the world. I'd been to heaven and back and been treated like a queen, and I'd also been hurt deeply. When I did hit rock bottom w/ one rlp, I decided to make "Seek first the Kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things [you wish for] shall be added unto you" my life's theme. The verse had just been explained to me clearer than ever before: That you must seek to live in the realm where God is King; meaning a life where He rules. He must be first in every aspect of your life. (I used to think the verse meant "seek to go to heaven", but this new explanation spoke volumes.) By the time my last rlp ended, it was obvious to me that I was lousy at choosing a mate on my own. I had tried so hard to be the best g/f I could be, and had come up empty yet again. I should also mention that I also suffered from the Cinderella Complex. I had to have a man. I needed someone to care for me. I felt incomplete w/o someone to love. I mean, I had so much love to give that it hurt when I had no one to share it w/. So while I didn't go out seeking a mate in clubs or the like (I'm shy you see), I'd pray to have any guy I took a fancy to. And usually I got whomever I asked for. But where were they now?
> 
> When I decided to live above the level of mediocrity where only God mattered, I lost the yearning I so desperately had. When they say God can fill any void, it's no lie. But I did do sth. I did write God a letter (a variation to praying on my knees) and tell him the sort of guy I would like someday. I made sure to write the things I liked in past relationships and to leave out the things I didn't care for. Someone said God answers specific prayer so I made the list as detailed as possible. And then put that matter to rest. My focus now was to hang out w/ Father at all times. I was alone but not lonely. I would chat w/ Father about doing laundry or not feeling like going to the store just yet. I'd discuss options when I had to choose one thing or another. I didn't speak out loud; I spoke to Him in my heart. And what fun it was! For the first time in my life, I was not yearning for anything. I was single, sane, secure, satisfied, and (I might also add, in this day and age) safe.
> 
> When I first talked to my hubby, I wasn't interested in a b/f-g/f rlp. I was so whole/content in my single state that I really just wanted a buddy to hang out w/. I had so much growing to do that I didn't have time for anyone else, and actually told him from the get-go that I wasn't interested in a rlp that was anything more than platonic. This was over the phone. And he wasn't either. It seemed the big brother/friend I always wanted all my life (I'm the eldest) had finally arrived. I now had a buddy to go to movies w/. He'd had a bad rlp and needed space too. (Now, I do know guys can bluff their way into a rlp like this; but I had God ruling so I didn't even sweat it.)
> 
> Now one thing I want emphasize: God knows your heart more than you realize. Remember my letter to God? I said it was specific, but the one thing that didn't matter to me anymore - and yet it was always the most important thing - was looks. To me a beautiful heart mattered more to me at that point than outward appearance. (To understand how serious I was, when I saw The Elephant Man with Anthony Hopkins, I was smitten by John, the EM himself. I remember thinking if I had met him back then, I'd have fallen in love w/ him in a heartbeat, if he was really as beautiful a person inside as depicted in that movie.) So I didn't care if I got a bald, short, fat man (My ideal used to be tall dark and handsome); as long as he could love me as much as I'm able to love and treat me well, I would be the luckiest woman alive. But again, this prayer wasn't for a mate NOW. It was for a mate in the future, ie, the next time I fell in love, whenever that'd be.
> 
> Anyway, back to this new friend that I got to know over the phone before we ever met (thanks to a mutual friend). The day he showed up to take me to the movies, I remember being almost hypnotized by his good looks. But I wasn't in my former frame of mind where I'd want to snag him by hook or by crook. I was just flattered that my big bro, who'd be hanging out w/ me would be such a knockout, talk of the perfect accessory.
> 
> To cut a long story short, the friendship grew into a courtship and finally a marriage over a period of 5 years. And believe it or not, he's everything I prayed for to a T (When we'd have a disagreement, I remember thinking "Now why did I forget to mention he had to be different on that area in my prayer?" LOL) But on a serious note, where God proved to me He is Omniscient and really could've done w/o my so-called spec list is in not only sending me a man that was tall, dark and handsome (my former must-haves) but also throwing in a body like a god's. That last bit just seemed so unattainable considering my past encounters. In fact, I only saw such bodies in magazines. But God knew the apple of my eye and when I left it up to Him, He surprised me by nailing it.)
> 
> So I say, seek to live your life in a realm where God rules. Nothing should be done w/o consulting w/ Him. Ask him when you're unsure, and let Him guide you. Proverbs 3:5-6 If this guy tries to put pressure on you, be honest and tell him you're not looking for a rlp of that sort w/ him. But if you allow God to be part of that date, you'll have a wonderful and stressfree rendezvous, and there will be no awkwardness whatsoever.
> 
> One last thing I'd like to point out, still along the lines of seeking first the Kingdom of God: anytime something becomes so important to you that it occupies your mind more than God, that thing is turning into an idol. And if you've asked God to direct your life, then you can bet that He will not allow that obsession into your life. (Exodus 20:4-5) Until you surrender that desire to Him...until you make God the most important thing in your life so that those desires lose their grip on you, they will not be added unto you. God wants to have a relationship w/ you that matters more than any other relationship you'll ever have. Once that vertical bond is established, the horizontal one will fall into place. Like a triangle, the closer you draw to God at the apex, the closer your life will draw to one chosen for you by God as the triangle shrinks. Even if you started off w/ someone who wasn't godly, the closer you grow to God and the more you pray for that person, the closer you will find yourself growing to them - again the triangle shrinks."


China Doll, this is beautiful. It's a letter from God, Himself. All we have to do is 'seek' Him first; then ask..."Him."......

Thank you, angel


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie / ChinaDoll

God used both of you to minister to my spirit and give me confirmation!

May God continue to bless both of you and use you in a mighty way.

Much Love-Peace & Blessings
-PinkPebbles


----------



## Shimmie

To God be the Glory....Amen!

Precious Pink, is the color of the love in your heart. Soft, delicate and very gentle to behold. You are a 'welcome' comfort to someone 'elses' inner struggle; inner burdens. Just continue to love...it will not be rejected.


----------



## crlsweetie912

WOW!  God is an on time God.
Lord:
I sit hear with open arms ready to receive the husband, father and companion that you have set aside for me.  I know that Your will is the ONLY will for my life.  I know understand that through praying for others, and never really asking for specific things for myself, I haven't truly asked you for the desire of my heart.  Lord, You know that I love You more than ANYTHING.  No matter what day, hour, or second that my blessing of a soulmate comes, I will forever be YOURS!

Amen


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> WOW! God is an on time God.
> Lord:
> I sit hear with open arms ready to receive the husband, father and companion that you have set aside for me. I know that Your will is the ONLY will for my life. I know understand that through praying for others, and never really asking for* specific things for myself*, I haven't truly asked you for the desire of my heart. Lord, You know that I love You more than ANYTHING. No matter what day, hour, or second that my blessing of a soulmate comes, I will forever be YOURS!
> 
> Amen


And so it is and so it shall be...

ETA:  Be Specific...it avoids delay.  God is moving sharp and quickly in these days.  Be specific without hesitation or fear.   This way you will recognize him when he comes....Be specific :heart2:

*ETA 2:*  I need to clarify; just specify what's truly in your heart.  Your heart is so pure and precious that there's no way God will deny you.


----------



## BobbieDoll

This is great Shimmie! I'm going to add it to my favorites so I can read it when I loose focus. Thanks again


----------



## chinadoll

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie / ChinaDoll
> 
> God used both of you to minister to my spirit and give me confirmation!
> 
> May God continue to bless both of you and use you in a mighty way.
> 
> Much Love-Peace & Blessings
> -PinkPebbles


 
Actually I didn't write that essay but I felt like I needed to share for those feeling sad. It's a constant reminder that the Lord works with us not against us. I thought of something the other day: If my soul is patiently waiting for God to return, why can't I wait for my future husband? I can tell myself that I'm ready but my Lord knows me better, so I let him run my life, and so far everything is pretty good.  Praise Him...


----------



## Shimmie

missbobbie said:


> This is great Shimmie! I'm going to add it to my favorites so I can read it when I loose focus. Thanks again


Even should you feel 'off focus', know that God's focus is still upon precious you and the desires of your heart.  

Enjoy loving Jesus... :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

chinadoll said:


> Actually I didn't write that essay but I felt like I needed to share for those feeling sad. It's a constant reminder that the Lord works with us not against us.
> 
> *I thought of something the other day: If my soul is patiently waiting for God to return, why can't I wait for my future husband?*
> 
> I can tell myself that I'm ready but my Lord knows me better, so I let him run my life, and so far everything is pretty good.  Praise Him...


 
This is beautiful Chinadoll...:heart2: An awesome word on love and patience.


----------



## meaganita

Thank you for this beautiful prayer Shimmie. I was deeply moved by it and it touched me in so many ways on so many levels. I was moved to tears praying this prayer with you, and had to send it to my girlfriend who is currently struggling with her marriage (hope you don't mind.) Although I am faithful, I am also human and I can get discouraged at times. Thank you for reminding me of God's unconditional love and all His promises. It was right on time.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Hi Shimmie- I wanted to add something else and share with the other ladies...
I purchased a book a while back entitled "Love & Respect" by Dr. Emerson Eggerichs, whom is a Christian author.
The book is written about the husband loving the wife and the wife respecting the husband. I did not grow up in a home with both of my parents, therefore, I did not get to see the love and respect between a husband and a wife; spouses being submissive one to another. I had a mind set that I’m a strong, independent woman but I came to realize that’s a dangerous mind set to bring into a marriage. This book has opened my eyes on so many levels that I wanted to share with my LHCF sisters. I believe this book will help prepare and give us an idea on what to expect in a godly marriage.

-PinkPebbles


----------



## Shimmie

meaganita said:


> Thank you for this beautiful prayer Shimmie. I was deeply moved by it and it touched me in so many ways on so many levels. I was moved to tears praying this prayer with you, and had to send it to my girlfriend who is currently struggling with her marriage (hope you don't mind.) Although I am faithful, I am also human and I can get discouraged at times. Thank you for reminding me of God's unconditional love and all His promises. It was right on time.


Meaganita, I wish you love unending; showers of blessings, and ongoing :huggles: all the days of your life...with him, the 'One' God sends. 

I wish loving blessings for your friend and her marriage and that God fixes all that was broken...:heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

PinkPebbles said:


> Hi Shimmie- I wanted to add something else and share with the other ladies...
> I purchased a book a while back entitled "Love & Respect" by Dr. Emerson Eggerichs, whom is a Christian author.
> The book is written about the husband loving the wife and the wife respecting the husband. I did not grow up in a home with both of my parents, therefore, I did not get to see the love and respect between a husband and a wife; spouses being submissive one to another. I had a mind set that I’m a strong, independent woman but I came to realize that’s a dangerous mind set to bring into a marriage. This book has opened my eyes on so many levels that I wanted to share with my LHCF sisters. I believe this book will help prepare and give us an idea on what to expect in a godly marriage.
> 
> -PinkPebbles


 
PinkPebbles, I love this book! Did you receive the complimentary DVD with yours? Many of the books come with one. Dr. Emerson Eggerich is not only gifted with wisdom but this man has a wonderful sense of humor and that's how he delivers his messages.

I love how he describes the marriage relationship with the diagram of a clock. At the top (12) is Love, at (3) there is Respect, at (6) there is Love and at (9) there is Respect. And he gives a wonderful explanation using this format. 

"For a woman, without Love, there is no Respect; for a man, without Respect, there is no Love. And it continues around this cycle. 

Men do not feel loved unless they are repected (or feel respected) and in turn they do not know how to release love to his wife. Women need to feel loved by her husband, otherwise it hinders the respect that she renders to him. Dr. Eggerich also shares that when men do not feel respected, it is as if his wife is standing on his airhose, and during a 'conflict' of interest, the husband yells, "Get off my airhose..." It's funny when Dr. Eggerich expresses this illustration.  

It's a very vital aspect for marriage, Love and Respect for the two go hand in hand, in the same manner as a man and a woman go hand in hand and become 'One'. 

*Walmart has this book with the DVD included.* It's worth the amount of money to have this. Also here is an online Christian site to see and purchase the book as well.

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=451876&event=HP&p=1008728

Thanks so much for sharing this, Pink Pebbles. Eveything you've shared is so true.  You've added a vital message to this thread.  You are a precious jewel and I wish you love all the days of your life..."Love and Respect."


----------



## thegirltolove

This entire thread is so moving. I thank God for you and for your obedience in posting this for all of us in need of it. I know what my desire is, but I think that I am really enjoying God for the first time in years and I kinda want to keep it that way for a little while. I find that I am falling in love with Him all over again. Also, when my hubby arrives, I want to be ready and I know that I have to learn how to treat God and truly submit to Him in all aspects before I can learn to properly submit to the wonderful man that God has for me. With that being said, I am in no rush....not anymore anyway.

One thing lesson that God gave me about a God ordained marriage is that He will put people together that truly match each other. Meaning that He is not going to send a God-fearing man that has been dedicated to God and totally surrendering himself to God to someone that is in and out of God's will depending on what day it is. He is not going to send someone who is working hard to better themselves and achieve more for themselves to someone who is lazy and just looking for someone to come along and take care of them. 

 God allowed me to realize that just like He loves me, He also loves that man of God. So, if I am in a place where I am not productive in the Lord and not productive in life, I can't expect to get a man that has all of that in place because while it would be beneficial to me, it would not be beneficial to that man. It is not all about me.

 A lot of ladies have a tendency to just say "My man has to be like this....he has to have that", yet they think that God will allow them to offer this wonderful man any ol' thing and it be alright just because we are the woman. Just like I wouldn't want God to set me up like that, God is not going to set him up like that either. It was a real eye-opener and it really caused me to examine myself. Right now, I am content with working on me and my relationship with the Father. When I am ready, my husband will come. Until then, I'm in no rush. 

 Thank you ladies again for the Word. Shimmie, you are a blessing as usual. God bless you.


----------



## BrooklynSouth

*Nothing to say except..THANK YOU.*


----------



## Shimmie

thegirltolove said:


> This entire thread is so moving. I thank God for you and for your obedience in posting this for all of us in need of it. I know what my desire is, but I think that I am really enjoying God for the first time in years and I kinda want to keep it that way for a little while. I find that I am falling in love with Him all over again. Also, when my hubby arrives, I want to be ready and I know that I have to learn how to treat God and truly submit to Him in all aspects before I can learn to properly submit to the wonderful man that God has for me. With that being said, I am in no rush....not anymore anyway.
> 
> One thing lesson that God gave me about a God ordained marriage is that He will put people together that truly match each other. Meaning that He is not going to send a God-fearing man that has been dedicated to God and totally surrendering himself to God to someone that is in and out of God's will depending on what day it is. He is not going to send someone who is working hard to better themselves and achieve more for themselves to someone who is lazy and just looking for someone to come along and take care of them.
> 
> God allowed me to realize that just like He loves me, He also loves that man of God. So, if I am in a place where I am not productive in the Lord and not productive in life, I can't expect to get a man that has all of that in place because while it would be beneficial to me, it would not be beneficial to that man. It is not all about me.
> 
> A lot of ladies have a tendency to just say "My man has to be like this....he has to have that", yet they think that God will allow them to offer this wonderful man any ol' thing and it be alright just because we are the woman. Just like I wouldn't want God to set me up like that, God is not going to set him up like that either. It was a real eye-opener and it really caused me to examine myself. Right now, I am content with working on me and my relationship with the Father. When I am ready, my husband will come. Until then, I'm in no rush.
> 
> Thank you ladies again for the Word. Shimmie, you are a blessing as usual. God bless you.


This is a beautiful message and I've taken it to heart.  I love the 'balance' that you have made plain to us as women.   We cannot give the men God gives us, just 'anything', especially when we have such high expectations of them.  We have to give what we wish to receive. 

There is something that both the Lord and your *future* husband 'know' of you.  That you are surely, "The Girl to Love".   

God bless you in your comings and goings; in the city/out of the city; in the country and out of the country.  No matter where you are Grace, Love, Favor and Mercy follow you always.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Shimmie said:


> PinkPebbles, I love this book! Did you receive the complimentary DVD with yours? Many of the books come with one. Dr. Emerson Eggerich is not only gifted with wisdom but this man has a wonderful sense of humor and that's how he delivers his messages.
> 
> I love how he describes the marriage relationship with the diagram of a clock. At the top (12) is Love, at (3) there is Respect, at (6) there is Love and at (9) there is Respect. And he gives a wonderful explanation using this format.
> 
> "For a woman, without Love, there is no Respect; for a man, without Respect, there is no Love. And it continues around this cycle.
> 
> Men do not feel loved unless they are repected (or feel respected) and in turn they do not know how to release love to his wife. Women need to feel loved by her husband, otherwise it hinders the respect that she renders to him. Dr. Eggerich also shares that when men do not feel respected, it is as if his wife is standing on his airhose, and during a 'conflict' of interest, the husband yells, "Get off my airhose..." It's funny when Dr. Eggerich expresses this illustration.
> 
> It's a very vital aspect for marriage, Love and Respect for the two go hand in hand, in the same manner as a man and a woman go hand in hand and become 'One'.
> 
> *Walmart has this book with the DVD included.* It's worth the amount of money to have this. Also here is an online Christian site to see and purchase the book as well.
> 
> http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=451876&event=HP&p=1008728
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this, Pink Pebbles. Eveything you've shared is so true. You've added a vital message to this thread. You are a precious jewel and I wish you love all the days of your life..."Love and Respect."


 

Awe...you are so sweet Shimmie . Unfortunately, my book did not come with the DVD...I wish it did!!! 

Many Blessings to You
-PinkPebbles


----------



## thegirltolove

Shimmie said:


> This is a beautiful message and I've taken it to heart.  I love the 'balance' that you have made plain to us as women.   We cannot give the men God gives us, just 'anything', especially when we have such high expectations of them.  We have to give what we wish to receive.
> 
> There is something that both the Lord and your *future* husband 'know' of you.  That you are surely, "The Girl to Love".
> 
> God bless you in your comings and goings; in the city/out of the city; in the country and out of the country.  No matter where you are Grace, Love, Favor and Mercy follow you always.


 
Thank you so much Shimmie. You are such a wonderful lady. I can see your heart in the words that you speak/write and I thank God for allowing me to encounter you (even if we have never met). God bless you, you awesome woman of God!


----------



## poetist

I just renewed my subsciption to LHCF, so I'm able to post again. But if you notice, back in Aug 2006 when Shimmie first started this thread, I was the first to respond because I really appreciated her post and felt that God was speaking to me. Well, 2 months later (in October 2006) I met the man who would become my husband. He is an awesome man of God and we fell in love INSTANTLY. We just knew that it was the will of God for us to become one. So 9 months after meeting, we got married. I say all this to simply encourage all the singles.

I first had to TRULY fall in love with Christ. When He realized that I was devoted to Him, he gave me the desires of my heart as it pertained to marriage. I feel so blessed. YOu simply have to wait on the Lord and be patient.

I must also say that you have to enjoy being single. Enjoy being able to sprall out in your bed ALONE. Enjoy being able to try out all kinds of funky hair conconcotions on your hair without offending anyone.  Enjoy being able to spend as much time in the Lord as your please. While marriage is wonderful, I do understand why Paul said if you can remain single - then do it. When you marry, you now have to give up time that you would have spent with God, focusing on your marriage. As a single, all my time was mine. I didnt have to think about anyone else except for me, and I spent a lot of time, just focusing on the Lord. Now that I'se married, I still spend time with the Lord, but its not humanly possible to focus on my marriage and spend the same amount of time with God as I did when single. Now my marraige is my number 1 ministry. This is what Paul meant. 

I am happy that it was God's will for me to marry because its a beautiful thing. With all the pro's that I gave about being single, they are many that I could give about being married (which is obviously why so many of us want to marry.) I could go on forever, but I just came across this post and God reminded me that he ALWAYS does what he promises and I hope that my testimony inspires you to patiently wait on the Lord (and keep yourself pure ). You never know what God has in store for you and how a simple prayer can change your life overnight.


Be Blessed ladies!!!!!


----------



## chinadoll

poetist said:


> I just renewed my subsciption to LHCF, so I'm able to post again. But if you notice, back in Aug 2006 when Shimmie first started this thread, I was the first to respond because I really appreciated her post and felt that God was speaking to me. Well, 2 months later (in October 2006) I met the man who would become my husband. He is an awesome man of God and we fell in love INSTANTLY. We just knew that it was the will of God for us to become one. So 9 months after meeting, we got married. I say all this to simply encourage all the singles.
> 
> I first had to TRULY fall in love with Christ. When He realized that I was devoted to Him, he gave me the desires of my heart as it pertained to marriage. I feel so blessed. YOu simply have to wait on the Lord and be patient.
> 
> I must also say that you have to enjoy being single. Enjoy being able to sprall out in your bed ALONE. Enjoy being able to try out all kinds of funky hair conconcotions on your hair without offending anyone.  Enjoy being able to spend as much time in the Lord as your please. While marriage is wonderful, I do understand why Paul said if you can remain single - then do it. When you marry, you now have to give up time that you would have spent with God, focusing on your marriage. As a single, all my time was mine. I didnt have to think about anyone else except for me, and I spent a lot of time, just focusing on the Lord. Now that I'se married, I still spend time with the Lord, but its not humanly possible to focus on my marriage and spend the same amount of time with God as I did when single. Now my marraige is my number 1 ministry. This is what Paul meant.
> 
> I am happy that it was God's will for me to marry because its a beautiful thing. With all the pro's that I gave about being single, they are many that I could give about being married (which is obviously why so many of us want to marry.) I could go on forever, but I just came across this post and God reminded me that he ALWAYS does what he promises and I hope that my testimony inspires you to patiently wait on the Lord (and keep yourself pure ). You never know what God has in store for you and how a simple prayer can change your life overnight.
> 
> 
> Be Blessed ladies!!!!!


 
Awesome!  I was so happy reading this, God bless your marriage, and Thanks for your testimony. :heart2:


----------



## thegirltolove

poetist said:


> I just renewed my subsciption to LHCF, so I'm able to post again. But if you notice, back in Aug 2006 when Shimmie first started this thread, I was the first to respond because I really appreciated her post and felt that God was speaking to me. Well, 2 months later (in October 2006) I met the man who would become my husband. He is an awesome man of God and we fell in love INSTANTLY. We just knew that it was the will of God for us to become one. So 9 months after meeting, we got married. I say all this to simply encourage all the singles.
> 
> I first had to TRULY fall in love with Christ. When He realized that I was devoted to Him, he gave me the desires of my heart as it pertained to marriage. I feel so blessed. YOu simply have to wait on the Lord and be patient.
> 
> I must also say that you have to enjoy being single. Enjoy being able to sprall out in your bed ALONE. Enjoy being able to try out all kinds of funky hair conconcotions on your hair without offending anyone.  Enjoy being able to spend as much time in the Lord as your please. While marriage is wonderful, I do understand why Paul said if you can remain single - then do it. When you marry, you now have to give up time that you would have spent with God, focusing on your marriage. As a single, all my time was mine. I didnt have to think about anyone else except for me, and I spent a lot of time, just focusing on the Lord. Now that I'se married, I still spend time with the Lord, but its not humanly possible to focus on my marriage and spend the same amount of time with God as I did when single. Now my marraige is my number 1 ministry. This is what Paul meant.
> 
> I am happy that it was God's will for me to marry because its a beautiful thing. With all the pro's that I gave about being single, they are many that I could give about being married (which is obviously why so many of us want to marry.) I could go on forever, but I just came across this post and God reminded me that he ALWAYS does what he promises and I hope that my testimony inspires you to patiently wait on the Lord (and keep yourself pure ). You never know what God has in store for you and how a simple prayer can change your life overnight.
> 
> 
> Be Blessed ladies!!!!!



 This is such a blessing and I thank you so much for sharing it with us. I am rejoicing with you and I definitely know what you mean about falling in love with the Lord first and being devoted to Him. I am enjoying my singleness for right now (but hopefully not for too long). I thank you once again for sharing your testimony with us. God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie

thegirltolove said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie. You are such a wonderful lady. I can see your heart in the words that you speak/write and I thank God for allowing me to encounter you (even if we have never met). *God bless you, you awesome woman of God*!


So are you, angel...  Indeed so are you.


----------



## Shimmie

poetist said:


> I just renewed my subsciption to LHCF, so I'm able to post again. But if you notice, back in Aug 2006 when Shimmie first started this thread, I was the first to respond because I really appreciated her post and felt that God was speaking to me. Well, 2 months later (in October 2006) I met the man who would become my husband. He is an awesome man of God and we fell in love INSTANTLY. We just knew that it was the will of God for us to become one. So 9 months after meeting, we got married. I say all this to simply encourage all the singles.
> 
> I first had to TRULY fall in love with Christ. When He realized that I was devoted to Him, he gave me the desires of my heart as it pertained to marriage. I feel so blessed. YOu simply have to wait on the Lord and be patient.
> 
> I must also say that you have to enjoy being single. Enjoy being able to sprall out in your bed ALONE. Enjoy being able to try out all kinds of funky hair conconcotions on your hair without offending anyone.  Enjoy being able to spend as much time in the Lord as your please. While marriage is wonderful, I do understand why Paul said if you can remain single - then do it. When you marry, you now have to give up time that you would have spent with God, focusing on your marriage. As a single, all my time was mine. I didnt have to think about anyone else except for me, and I spent a lot of time, just focusing on the Lord. Now that I'se married, I still spend time with the Lord, but its not humanly possible to focus on my marriage and spend the same amount of time with God as I did when single. Now my marraige is my number 1 ministry. This is what Paul meant.
> 
> I am happy that it was God's will for me to marry because its a beautiful thing. With all the pro's that I gave about being single, they are many that I could give about being married (which is obviously why so many of us want to marry.) I could go on forever, but I just came across this post and God reminded me that he ALWAYS does what he promises and I hope that my testimony inspires you to patiently wait on the Lord (and keep yourself pure ). You never know what God has in store for you and how a simple prayer can change your life overnight.
> 
> 
> Be Blessed ladies!!!!!


To God be the Glory.  Poetist, I'm lost for words...truly.  Yet, I can say that I am so very happy for you.  God proves His word.  Yes He does   He is so 'faithful' to us.  

God bless you and your husband.  I wish you the peace of God and love everlasting and that the biggest challenge you will ever have is 'NONE' that has not already be conquered.  

I'm in tears (joyful) over your testimony.  Praise God forever and ever.  Amen.  :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Nothing to say except..THANK YOU.*


BrooklynSouth, I wish you showers of eternal blessings...


----------



## thegirltolove

Dang Shimmie, 

I'm almost afraid to pray this prayer now.  I'm afraid that of the POWER in this prayer..... I am enjoying my solitude so much that I don't want to pray this prayer "too soon". He might be knocking at my door before I can say "In Jesus' name"! I'll be like !

...but I'm kinda serious though


----------



## Shimmie

thegirltolove said:


> Dang Shimmie,
> 
> I'm almost afraid to pray this prayer now. I'm afraid that of the POWER in this prayer..... I am enjoying my solitude so much that I don't want to pray this prayer "too soon". He might be knocking at my door before I can say "In Jesus' name"! I'll be like !
> 
> ...but I'm kinda serious though


 High Five, "TGTL".... Prayer is powerful and it is truly no joke!

Ummmm,  I hear MANY testimonies such as yours; when the woman wasn't looking ( or said she wasn't ready)...and Ummmm, , her future husband 'suddenly' appeared. 

God DOES move suddenly and unexpectantly (according to our timing). Especially if your 'future husband is ready'. God doesn't give us 'stale' blessings. Nope, they come right from Heaven's oven...ready to enjoy.  

Couldn't resist teasing you there....


----------



## thegirltolove

Shimmie said:


> High Five, "TGTL".... Prayer is powerful and it is truly no joke!
> 
> Ummmm,  I hear MANY testimonies such as yours; when the woman wasn't looking ( or said she wasn't ready)...and Ummmm, , her future husband 'suddenly' appeared.
> 
> God DOES move suddenly and unexpectantly (according to our timing). Especially if your 'future husband is ready'. God doesn't give us 'stale' blessings. Nope, they come right from Heaven's oven...ready to enjoy.
> 
> Couldn't resist teasing you there....



Man....now imma be watching my back seeing if a blessing is gonna sneak up on me.

 Like, "I knew I shouldn't prayed that prayer!!!" I know that God knows my heart and He knows what I am in need of when need it. That's why I love Him. 

 But trust me, when I feel in my spirit that I might even think about maybe asking God for that man..... Please expect a PM cause you and I WILL be touching and agreeing giveheart: <---yup, that's you and I...lol) in the name of JESUS!!!

See, this is why I love you Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie

thegirltolove said:


> Man....now imma be watching my back seeing if a blessing is gonna sneak up on me.
> 
> Like, "I knew I shouldn't prayed that prayer!!!" I know that God knows my heart and He knows what I am in need of when need it. That's why I love Him.
> 
> But trust me, when I feel in my spirit that I might even think about maybe asking God for that man..... Please expect a PM cause you and I WILL be touching and agreeing giveheart: <---yup, that's you and I...lol) in the name of JESUS!!!
> 
> See, this is why I love you Shimmie!


 
I love you too Little Sister...

Ummmmmmmm, did I ever tell you that I've been in the wedding business for quite a while?   It started as a hobbie and God blessed me with a home business, designing Bridal Bouquets, Garters , decoratiions, the whole ceremony.   

Just wanted to let you know I'm a Wedding Planner...I PLAN weddings... *THE PRAYERS* that plan weddings; not just the decorum, but the* Prayer* that gets you there.  (get it?   ).   I am a Unique Wedding Planner .  

It's God who gets the Glory, only God.  He just uses me to pray when He wants something done.  

Hey!  Is that a wedding bell I hear near you?


----------



## thegirltolove

Shimmie said:


> I love you too Little Sister...
> 
> Ummmmmmmm, did I ever tell you that I've been in the wedding business for quite a while?   It started as a hobbie and God blessed me with a home business, designing Bridal Bouquets, Garters , decoratiions, the whole ceremony.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I'm a Wedding Planner...I PLAN weddings... *THE PRAYERS* that plan weddings; not just the decorum, but the* Prayer* that gets you there.  (get it?   ).   I am a Unique Wedding Planner .
> 
> It's God who gets the Glory, only God.  He just uses me to pray when He wants something done.
> 
> * Hey!  Is that a wedding bell I hear near you?  *



No...that's actually the Taco Bell. I think it's time for me to go get something to eat. I'm outta here Shimmie!!!! You are too much. 

I love you lady. 

I see that imma have to keep in touch with you when I go to Iraq.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*note to self: WHEN God answers my prayers, put Shimmie on speed dial!*


----------



## Shimmie

thegirltolove said:


> No...that's actually the Taco Bell. I think it's time for me to go get something to eat. I'm outta here Shimmie!!!! You are too much.
> 
> I love you lady.
> 
> *I see that imma have to keep in touch with you when I go to Iraq*.


 
You betta.....    Take care.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> *note to self: WHEN God answers my prayers, put Shimmie on speed dial!*


Hey...  How's my precious sister? 

I'll put you on my speed dial too. 

It's all God's glory...all God's.  I'm always up in His face for something.  But we all Love Him.  How we all love Jesus.  :heart2:


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> Hey...  How's my precious sister?
> I'll put you on my speed dial too.


Couldn't be better!
Pastor preached yesterday on "the Peace of God"
WHEW!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Couldn't be better!
> Pastor preached yesterday on "the Peace of God"
> WHEW!


I need to visit your Church.  You and your Pastor are on Fire and Always on Time! 

Bless God forever!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> I need to visit your Church. You and your Pastor are on Fire and Always on Time!
> 
> Bless God forever!


I think I am going to make a thread on yesterday's sermon.  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I think I am going to make a thread on yesterday's sermon. AWESOME!!!!


Please do...I'm serious.   What a blessing it would be to each of us.  

I'll be looking for it...soon.  And thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> Please do...I'm serious. What a blessing it would be to each of us.
> 
> I'll be looking for it...soon. And thank you so much for sharing.


I will, I gotta get my notes so I don't miss anything!


----------



## Empress Yahudah

What a blessing this is... God realy spoke to my heart. i was fighting through the tears to read this it touched me so 
Man i love HIM

Thank for this Shimmie and blessings be unto u .. ur awsome and reflect God's love so beautifuly
thank u China doll for showing us that message ..so wonderful ... thank u poetist for that testimony 

blessings ladies


----------



## Shimmie

MissMadaam said:


> What a blessing this is... God realy spoke to my heart. i was fighting through the tears to read this it touched me so
> Man i love HIM
> 
> Thank for this Shimmie and blessings be unto u .. ur awsome and reflect God's love so beautifuly
> thank u China doll for showing us that message ..so wonderful ... thank u poetist for that testimony
> 
> blessings ladies


God bless you MissMadaam...I wish you marriage blessings from Heaven above; showers of blessings full of love.


----------



## BrooklynSouth

*Shimmie, I feel, I realllly, really do feel your closeness to our Lord..and I am so grateful for your closeness and caring.*


----------



## Shimmie

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Shimmie, I feel, I realllly, really do feel your closeness to our Lord..and I am so grateful for your closeness and caring.*


So are you, Angel.  Very dear; very close to our Lord's heart, your are. :heart2:


----------



## NOLA2NY

Morning Shimmie,
As you can see I don't sleep much..Lol! 
Couldn't figure out how to send this so I bumped it instead...


----------



## Shimmie

keishanell said:


> Morning Shimmie,
> As you can see I don't sleep much..Lol!
> Couldn't figure out how to send this so I bumped it instead...


Bless your heart... 

The Lord did the same to Samuel when he was a little boy.  He called him out of his sleep, "Samuel, Samuel..."  

Samuel, finally answered, "Yes Lord, here I am..."

And Keishanell, so are you, in the precious realm of the Lord.  He calls us at any hour when He knows He can have our full attention. 

I can imagine how God looked down, waiting for just the right moment to have you all to Himself and no one else.  Just you and Jesus...talking all night.  How He really loves you and is not slack concerning all of His promises to you...not slack at all.  

Blessings precious one...


----------



## dlewis

Shimmie, we need your apple pie recipe.


----------



## Shimmie

dlewis said:


> Shimmie, we need your apple pie recipe.


Hey angel... 

Where should I post it?


----------



## klb120475

dlewis said:


> Shimmie, we need your apple pie recipe.


 

D, you came and found Shimmie for that recipe didn't it.


----------



## thegirltolove

You know what Miss Shimmie???? God is soooooo good!!!! I was JUST thinking about this thread today and was thinking about bumping. 

Well..... I prayed the prayer

Lately, I find myself feeling different about a WONDERFUL man of God that has been in my life for the past 3 years. I mean.... I know that he loves me and has wanted to marry me for a while, but lately, he has been showing some qualities that greatly resemble the man of my dreams . There is something brewing in my spirit about this man. I didn't think it was going to happen, but I think my last name may be changing in the near future.....


----------



## blackmaven

dlewis said:


> Shimmie, we need your apple pie recipe.


 

Awwww 

How sweet I keep thinking about that apple pie suppose to make for dh.......He is looking forward to me making pie ready to chicken out buy one from the store mess with the crust and fake like I made it.


----------



## dlewis

Shimmie said:


> Hey angel...
> 
> Where should I post it?



post it here

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=169893


----------



## dlewis

blackmaven said:


> Awwww
> 
> How sweet I keep thinking about that apple pie suppose to make for dh.......He is looking forward to me making pie ready to chicken out buy one from the store mess with the crust and fake like I made it.



I didn't forget,  we have to watch out for each other.

bad KLB, I had to find her.  I remember that thread and when she said it.  The thread was in June but I didn't forget.

Thanks Shimmie, you're the best.  We're trying to keep husbands happy.


----------



## gn1g

great thread.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Thank you for the post Shimmie.

God Bless you!

Lots of Love


----------



## chicacanella

subscribing..............


----------



## NOLA2NY

Shimmie you know this is one of my favorite threads!!!!!!


----------



## Iammoney

bumping bumping


----------



## Shimmie

NOLA2NY said:


> Shimmie you know this is one of my favorite threads!!!!!!


 


chicacanella said:


> subscribing..............


 


Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you for the post Shimmie.
> 
> God Bless you!
> 
> Lots of Love


 


gn1g said:


> great thread.





			
				mitcy said:
			
		

> bumping bumping


 
In Ezekeil 34, God promises us,  "Showers of Blessings"... and for each of you, this I pray with all of my heart, in every area of your lives ...... including Marriage.   

For it is -- indeed -- the will of God our Father in Heaven who created and designed us for such a gift of eternal love.   

Let me add this....

God says that He has prepared of way of escape for each of us from sin. 

If fornication is sin, then marriage is the way... HIS way of escape.

'Selah'...........     Meditate on that for a while...meditate and let it 'marinate' in your thoughts for a moment.   

Ummmmmmmmm, Just 'say'   

There's nothing in this life that God did not create a solution for; nor a path for the solution for us to follow, and for the solution to 'follow' us. 

Jesus is Lord... and that He is....


----------



## Iammoney

amen shimie


----------



## browneyedgirl

Thank you so much for this thread. It has been a blessing to me.


----------



## Nayeli

Perhaps the best thread I've read on this forum.


----------



## GodsGrace

Thanks for this Shimmie! I needed to read this today.


----------



## chicacanella

I needed this but more of all....I am NOT dealing with any man who is not a devout Christian or who willfully encourages me to sin and doesn't see anything wrong with sinning. As much as I have tried to overshadow or push it under the rug, I can no longer ignore the effects sin have on your life when you are dealing with someone willfully indulging in sin.  I don't need the drama in my life nor is it glorifying to God. 

As much as it is hard to break off a relationship with someone who you have a strong connection with, it must be done if you are to live a life of God and the other person doesn't feel the same way.

I don't want to be in a relationship with a man like that now or in the future but I will just ask that you all pray for me to do what is right i.e. play my part in God's will.  

I'm at the point where I'd rather be alone than in a relationship that is not glorifying to God.


----------



## Highly Favored8

chicacanella said:


> I needed this but more of all....I am NOT dealing with any man who is not a devout Christian or who willfully encourages me to sin and doesn't see anything wrong with sinning. As much as I have tried to overshadow or push it under the rug, I can no longer ignore the effects sin have on your life when you are dealing with someone willfully indulging in sin. I don't need the drama in my life nor is it glorifying to God.
> 
> As much as it is hard to break off a relationship with someone who you have a strong connection with, it must be done if you are to live a life of God and the other person doesn't feel the same way.
> 
> I don't want to be in a relationship with a man like that now or in the future but I will just ask that you all pray for me to do what is right i.e. play my part in God's will.
> 
> I'm at the point where I'd rather be alone than in a relationship that is not glorifying to God.


 

So, true! So, True.


----------



## melodies815

Shimmie...hey girl!!! I LOVE YOU TO PIECES!!!!

I just thought about something that the Lord dealt with me about before He allowed me to be a wife.  It's such a huge responsibility to be a wife, and sometimes, we as women get so caught up in the potential romance that we forget about the work and about the first truth...

We forget at we should... “Fear not; you will no longer live in shame.  Don’t be afraid; there is no more disgrace for you.  You will no longer remember the shame of your youth and the sorrows of widowhood.  For your Creator will be your husband; the Lord of Heaven’s Armies is his name! He is your Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel, the God of all the earth.  For the Lord has called you back from your grief—..."   Isaiah 54:4-6a (New Living Translation)

The Lord our maker us our husband...

My sweetie and I had a real interesting courtship and our marriage has been filled with both light and sorrow...and for whatever reason, I have been able to keep in mind that God is my husband.  That means that I can never really remain disappointed with trials that come our way.  And Dexter is the same way.  We will ALWAYS let one another down in one regard or another, but as long as we SINGLY walk with Christ, completely married to HIM first, our marriage always turns out well in the end.  Sweetiepie is my heartbeat on this earth and my trainer in righteousness, and Christ is my ultimate passion and sole purpose for all eternity.  In real words, wat does that look like in our life together?

It looks like this:  HARD TIMES DO NOT TRUMP OUR MIGHTY GOD!!!

I would just encourage each precious woman who is awaiting the revelation of her Boaz to always lie down at night with the Father during this season.  Let Him tuck you in and sing over you. Let Him whisper to your mind and heart as you fall asleep each night.  For those of us who cry ourselves to sleep (I think I cried for all of 2006 until October!  lol), cry in His arms, knowing that joy comes with each morning.  It truly does!  Let Him correct and train you so that you can be prepared to truly be a help to the physical man who eventually enters your life.  As a wife, you canot be afraid to speak the truth in love, and you cannot be afraid of correction on those days when your attempt to speak love comes out with an attitude either!  As I am sure someone has already said in this thread, making a husband happy does NOT mean telling him what he wants to hear...but you do have to speak in the right time and in the right spirit...

You can only hear right words n the right spirit from the REAL husband... our Almighty God!

Neither the hubby or you will be perfect.  God alone is perfect, and God alone is our husband...even though we might have a man who (prayerfully) reminds us of Him here on this earth.

Shimmie, what a wonderful thread!!!!  Thank you for the reminder.

Blessings to us all as we learn the blessing and challenge of what it really means to be THE BRIDE...

Love in Christ,

Dexter's Wife (Christi)


----------



## Shaley

Wonderful Thread.. Thanks Shimmie


----------



## Shaley

melodies815 said:


> Let Him tuck you in and sing over you. Let Him whisper to your mind and heart as you fall asleep each night.  For those of us who cry ourselves to sleep (I think I cried for all of 2006 until October!  lol), cry in His arms, knowing that joy comes with each morning.





Amen! This is beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## kayte

Bumpity bumpity bumpity
bump-bump-bump  

Love you Shimmie


----------



## Iammoney

////////////////////


----------



## Ms Red

Thank you for bumping Mitcy. 

This thread has been a blessing.


----------



## jerseygurl

I needed to read this thread. I've going through ups and downs and I feel like marriage will never happen for me. But now I believe more than ever that my time is fast approaching. 

Thank you Shimmie for reminfing me never to doubt God's promises for my life.


----------



## Bunny77

jerseygurl said:


> I needed to read this thread. I've going through ups and downs and I feel like marriage will never happen for me. But now I believe more than ever that my time is fast approaching.
> 
> Thank you Shimmie for reminfing me never to doubt God's promises for my life.



This should be bumped like, every week.   If not more often. Thanks Mitcy.

And Jerseygurl, so many of us read this thread. Do not worry... marriage will happen for you and for me and everyone else who desires it. Let's stand fast in prayer and know that God is working in our behalf for an institution that is honorable in His eyes.


----------



## chicacanella

Hey you all. I have been praying to God about this man I met and I believe I now have receieved a revelation from God about it.

I remember that I said the next man that I have any relationship whatsoever, romantically or not...I will lift him up to God in prayer. And I believe this is what every Christian woman and man should do before investing feelings, time and overall dating a person. I got this from someone's post on BHM named NYQueen. She did an article on it in the Spiritual My Experiences forum which is for Christians. It really hit me and helped me when she said that if a guy gave him her number, she would tell them that she needed a few days to pray on it before calling them back.  I thought, "Wow, that is good... I should do the same thing" and keep myself out of situations filled with mess.

I believe this past night, I had a revelation from the holy spirit regarding this man I had been praying for. He said that I could help him actualize who he was meant to be and be the man he was called to be. I guess I could help him reach his full potential as a man in what God meant it to be. Now, I am under the impression that this doesn't just mean in one way, but in helping him be the man of God he was called to be and help bring out his full potential of all the talents God has blessed him with. Granted, he is doing very well for a black man but is he doing well as a man of God? I feel as if the holy spirit said that the relationship could work as we are very compatible and compliment each other but he said also that it is basically imperative that we stay under God and in his Word. Like, we can't even think of navigating from that if we want a true, loving permanent relationship.


I will still continue to pray and hear God's voice on this young man and every other word he speaks.  Oh, and I was interceding on his behalf after my worship time.


----------



## Shimmie

I love you precious ladies.   

Don't give up!   Don't ever give up!   Each day that I live, I see more and more of God's promises coming to pass.   He never fails us, nor forsakes us.   He just keeps blessing us.    He will never let us down.  

In the name of Jesus, not one stone shall be unturned.  Each of you will know Marriage and only from the heart of God our Father in Heaven.  

There will be no counterfeits; they are not allowed.   Only God's chosen; none of you shall be denied.   

Thank you Lord!  For your promises are sure and true.  

In Jesus''s name, Amen and Amen....


----------



## crlsweetie912

God is so good.  I have been TOTALLY single now for about 5 years.  At first I began to wonder if something was wrong with me because NO MAN was showing any interest in me.  Once I started praying and laying before God I saw that He, in is infinite wisdom, has kept all the "frogs" away from me so I could meet my Prince without distraction.  God is so awesome.  I am blessed to be waiting with ladies such as all of you.

Be blessed.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> I love you precious ladies.
> 
> Don't give up! Don't ever give up! Each day that I live, I see more and more of God's promises coming to pass. He never fails us, nor forsakes us. He just keeps blessing us. He will never let us down.
> 
> In the name of Jesus, not one stone shall be unturned. Each of you will know Marriage and only from the heart of God our Father in Heaven.
> 
> There will be no counterfeits; they are not allowed. Only God's chosen; none of you shall be denied.
> 
> Thank you Lord! For your promises are sure and true.
> 
> In Jesus''s name, Amen and Amen....


 
Is it coincidence that we posted at the EXACT same time, I think not.  Long time no see Shimmie!


----------



## chicacanella

Very funny thing I just realized. I am looking at how many times I used "help" throughout my paragraph. How I could "help" him do this or do that. And it's funny because in the bible, Eve was meant to help meet.

Genesis 2:18 

18And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him.


----------



## chicacanella

crlsweetie912 said:


> God is so good. I have been TOTALLY single now for about 5 years. At first I began to wonder if something was wrong with me because NO MAN was showing any interest in me. Once I started praying and laying before God I saw that He, in is infinite wisdom, has kept all the "frogs" away from me so I could meet my Prince without distraction. God is so awesome. I am blessed to be waiting with ladies such as all of you.
> 
> Be blessed.


 

You know, I wondered why so many relationships that started off great, never seemed to work and I've come to the conclusion that God was protecting me. I actually got a revelation from the holy spirit that God has been protecting me from jerks even when I tried to make it work.


----------



## crlsweetie912

chicacanella said:


> You know, I wondered why so many relationships that started off great, never seemed to work and I've come to the conclusion that God was protecting me. I actually got a revelation from the holy spirit that God has been protecting me from jerks even when I tried to make it work.


My goodness, you said a MOUTHFUL!!!!!
He's got you COVERED!


----------



## chicacanella

crlsweetie912 said:


> My goodness, you said a MOUTHFUL!!!!!
> He's got you COVERED!


 

yes, he def. does. I didn't know he could do that. I thought that once you stepped out and tried to do your own thing that God wouldn't force himself on you or rather just leave you alone. But I just remembered that he said he would never leave nor forsake me. And actually, he didn't force himself he just still protected me in my foolishness.


----------



## Mis007

“Hope deferred makes the heart sick” *Proverbs 13:12*​​*Believing that God will do what he says is quite different from waiting for him to do it.  Waiting is hard, but believing while waiting is harder.*​​That’s why people take things into their own hands.​​This is true of women who although believe that God *would bring a man of his choice into their lives *and we trust him to do this, we do get tired of waiting for god.  The rebellious streak gets to us, the devil talks to us and we go off and find someone we forget believing that God will do it so we do it ourselves (often with dire consequences); we take matters into our own hands just like Sarah did in​*Genesis 16.  *​​*What we must ask ourselves;*​Is anything too hard for the lord?​Is anything?​Can God accomplish in our lives what HE KNOWS BEST?​​Ladies we are the Sarah’s, God knows how far we have progressed in our hopes and dreams.  He hears our weeping. Don’t mess up your life with do-it yourself projects’ when God has promised the very best for you.​ 
​​​


----------



## Shimmie

chicacanella said:


> Hey you all. I have been praying to God about this man I met and I believe I now have receieved a revelation from God about it.
> 
> I remember that I said the next man that I have any relationship whatsoever, romantically or not...I will lift him up to God in prayer. And I believe this is what every Christian woman and man should do before investing feelings, time and overall dating a person. I got this from someone's post on BHM named NYQueen. She did an article on it in the Spiritual My Experiences forum which is for Christians. It really hit me and helped me when she said that if a guy gave him her number, she would tell them that she needed a few days to pray on it before calling them back. I thought, "Wow, that is good... I should do the same thing" and keep myself out of situations filled with mess.
> 
> I believe this past night, I had a revelation from the holy spirit regarding this man I had been praying for. He said that I could help him actualize who he was meant to be and be the man he was called to be. I guess I could help him reach his full potential as a man in what God meant it to be. Now, I am under the impression that this doesn't just mean in one way, but in helping him be the man of God he was called to be and help bring out his full potential of all the talents God has blessed him with. Granted, he is doing very well for a black man but is he doing well as a man of God? I feel as if the holy spirit said that the relationship could work as we are very compatible and compliment each other but he said also that it is basically imperative that we stay under God and in his Word. Like, we can't even think of navigating from that if we want a true, loving permanent relationship.
> 
> 
> I will still continue to pray and hear God's voice on this young man and every other word he speaks. Oh, and I was interceding on his behalf after my worship time.


 
I'm going to share this from my experience and it will bring so much peace to everyone.  I hope:  

Pray for peace and just to 'know' without dragging anything further than it needs to be.   If this is a friend to have just for keeping company and for friendship's sake, ask God to just cut it clear and dry for  both of you.   

Ask God to just show you and get it over with.  If this is the 'one' that God  has sent, it's not going to be 'deep' and leave any room for doubt for either of you.  

You just know.    Both of you will just know.  God keeps things simple and in perspective and leaves no room for doubt.    

It works!  just relax and meditate in the Lord, not the man.  

Just relax and enjoy the life God is bringing to fulfillment for each of you.   "Lord is this that day that I take off my scarf and let my hair flow in wind, because I'm seeing him.   Or do I just leave it in a bun  cause this is not the one.


----------



## Shimmie

chicacanella said:


> You know, I wondered why so many relationships that started off great, never seemed to work and I've come to the conclusion that God was protecting me. I actually got a revelation from the holy spirit that God has been protecting me from jerks even when I tried to make it work.


Chica, this ain't nothing but the truth the whole truth and nothing but the TRUTH!

Preach Girl!   Preach!    

Chica, I look back at some of men I could have married and I am so glad that I didn't.  God KNEW what He was doing.  He was protecting me.  

It's not that I could never get a man, I just wasn't allowing God to show me the right one.  So God just stepped in and took care of it for me.  

Praise Jesus for His undying and most loving mercies upon my life.  Praise Him!   Praise Him!   Praise Him!    

I could be broke and riden with diseases had I stayed with one man.  Oh Thank you Lord!  Thank you Lord!   I could be in jail just for being with the wrong man, at the wrong time, at the wrong place at the wrong time.   

One guy I dated (a lonnngggggg time ago ) was dealing drugs and I had NO Clue!  NO CLUE!   He never would have told me because he was putting up a 'front' to impress me.  I was a 'good girl' and he didn't want me to think any less of him.  

I may have been a 'good girl' but I was sure blind.  Yet God!  And I wasn't even saved at the time,  Yet God!  God got me out of that relationship and kept me from being implicated by association with that man.   

Glory, Glory, Glory, Glory, Glory! 

Ladies don't ever fear the 'chastising' of the Lord.  If He breaks you up with someone, it's for the good and the better and God's Best.  He's moving out the junk in your life to make room for His Best and when 'he', the real man, God's Best comes.........You Will Know!   Yes precious ones, you will know.   Because God will tell you so.  

Praise Him!  

Elijah the Prophet, knew who God was and he stood upon his faith in God, yes he did. 

"Wet it"   Wet it again!   Wet it a third time!   

No matter how impossible it seems that your Altar (your Dreams) will not burn.....  Woooooooo Jesus, have mercy!  Shout!     Run and Shout :woohoo2:   I'm telling you, God says, "Wet it a third time." 

We all know what happens when on the 3rd day.    Was not Jonah in the belly of the whale, 3 days and 3 nights?  What happen on that 3 rd day.   Come on, somebody say it.    The whale 'spewed' Jonah out of his belly.   Uh-huh   Yup!   

Jesus, our Sweet Saviour Jesus Christ.  Our Lord God All Mighty.  

He hung on that cross, beaten beyond measure and recognition.  He was gone.  He was buried in a sealed tomb.   He went to hell and lead captivity captive.   He set the captives free.  He snatched the crown from off of satan's head that satan had stolen from Adam.   For Adam was given rule over this earth.    Then.............................................

On the 3rd day ............... the 3rd day..............the 3rd day.........................

Jesus rose........He rose from the dead.   He appeared before witnesses and gave his blessings and command to His diciples.  He gave us Authority over the enemy and the promise of the Holy Spirit as our Comforter.   

Then He ascended into Heaven and stood before God our Father, who stood there with open arms to welcome Him back home.   From there Jesus took His seat at the throne,, on the right hand side of the Father, holding in His hand the Scepter of Righteousness.  

Wet it a third time.  Do not give up on your Dreams of Marriage.  For Jesus died and paid for it and it yours for the 'Receiving'.   You've already 'asked', now all you have to do is receive it. 

Wet it a third time.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Is it coincidence that we posted at the EXACT same time, I think not. Long time no see Shimmie!


Hey 'Sweetie" I miss you too.  

I'm over in the President Obama forum acting like a praying fool.  But then that's the best fool to be....

Love and hugs to you and your beautiful babies.


----------



## Bunny77

chicacanella said:


> Granted, he is doing very well for a black man but is he doing well as a man of God?




I just gotta interject here. There is NO SUCH THING as "doing well for a black man," unless you accept the idea that black men should be held to lower standards than other men. 

I know you didn't mean it in that sense and I say this in love, but that's almost insulting to black men and black people in general to say that someone is "doing well for a black man." 

Do you expect lesser of a black man, and if so, why?

(sorry for the quick derailment, but that statement doesn't sit well with me...)

And back to the thread... Shimmie is so right and you got it too Chica about God removing certain people from our lives. We should be (and I certainly am) so thankful that certain relationships ended because they would have only continued to bring misery and pain. God wants so much better for us... man's rejection is God's protection!


----------



## Iammoney

Amen Shimmie !!!!!!!!!!  God I needed to read that i really did


Praise the  LORD


----------



## Shimmie

mitcy said:


> Amen Shimmie !!!!!!!!!!  God I needed to read that i really did
> 
> 
> Praise the  LORD


  Hey Mitcy    (You and your future husband.  )

You're so precious and just as dear as can be.  I've taken you into my heart as one of my baby sisters.   

Thank you for being so supportive.  I pray for God to shower you with all of your dearest Dreams come true.  And angel, they already have.   And they always will.


----------



## Iammoney

i told someone here to pm you because you never steer us wrong and i know coming from you it will be the truth. thanks for being who you are.  im so blessed to even know you.:Rose::littleang


----------



## Shimmie

mitcy said:


> i told someone here to pm you because you never steer us wrong and i know coming from you it will be the truth. thanks for being who you are.  im so blessed to even know you.:Rose::littleang


It's the Lord and no goodness of my own.  I have to pray and let Him speak to me and through me.   

Love and blessings little sister.


----------



## **Tasha*Love**

Shimmie this thread has been going for over 2 years.  2 YEARS Shimmie .  Wisdom, truth and knowledge never gets old it merely becomes better in time.  I personally have read this entire thread at least 3 times since the original posting and each time I pick up something new. 

In bible study last night Bishop was teaching a series entitled "Love without the Drama". He said that one of the steps to creating a loving relationship was to seek counsel from a Seasoned Christian. You are that Seasoned Christian for me whether you realize it or not.  Throughout your membership here you have stood your ground, fought many battles but withstood the test of time.  I know that I am off-topic but I believe in giving praises and love when they are due.  Shimmie do you realize how many lives you have touched and affected in this forum and in PM land? I'll never forget needing advice and PM'd you.  You gave me the strength to walk away from a bad situation and my life is so much better! You are a blessing to us and I wanted to stop and thank you for being YOU!

Mae's Baby and God's Child
NaTasha


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Like for many of us, this prayer and thread is right on time for me, I could have used it earlier, but I could definitely use it now.   So I have a prayer request since it's about marriage prayers for singles...  And if there is already a prayer thread, then someone please point me to it....  --side note, are any ladies interested in doing a sort of once monthly prayer circle about this subject?  I'd be interested if others are...  I dont know about you guys, but I dont have as much guidance in my life as I need on this path towards pursuing marriage and sometimes I'm just a girl needing her mom, you know.  Sometimes I want someone to say you know, it's okay where you are and embrace me when I need it.  I am blessed to have awesome friends and family, but my situation is quite unique...  

I will be 31 next month, I am still single, never really dated until now, and still waiting for my husband, and staying pure...  It's all quite difficult, and sometimes I read these threads about people who are being celibate or pure, or keeping their virginity, and it's like people have no idea that people waiting are those who are truly the passionate ones, for we wait for God's best which is far above anything we can go out here and find to meet our immediate gratifications.  For those women who say we are missing out, I feel sorry because they have no idea that the Creator of sex itself is in charge of my life and will give me not only the sex life some dream of, but will give ma marriage and intimate life that will blow my mind, and glorify Him all in the same!  I can't wait!

I've been praying a lot over the past year and I feel the Lord had really put it in my heart to pursue some things educationallly and professionally, but also pursuing marriage more focused like going on dates, etc... and being more involved in the process rather than staying home every weekend... Yeah, only the pizza guy will show up at your door.  I believe that God certainly is the captain of my ship, but I also believe I have a responsiblility on my part.  So I felt a strong pull to move from my locale and relocated to Northern virginia, three hours from home.  I had already felt heavy about the church I would attend and knew that's very possible where my church home would be, and I've heard lots of good things about their singels and marriage ministry, especially on the topics of accountability, purity, preparation for marriage etc...   So I'm here, starting a new life, somewhat alone and this all happened this Sunday.  It's been tough and I've been pretty much thinking am I crazy for having done this???   I ask that you all would pray for peace for me, for continual direcdtion from the Lord for my job, my church, and people that I agree to even meet, for my social circles and the development of, and for his protection.   This is huge, and quite difficult, and all I have is the Lord, and I must trust Him and His promises...

I am esp thankful for the prayers and the posts here.  I met a guy the other night, he's a believer, 44, divorced, has a 13 year old, but seemed to have gained a lot of peace in his life, happiness, really successful... But He already wants to pursue a relationship with me.  We talked a bit, I met him at Staples (sorry if this is unorganized and long, my mind is quite foggy, so please forgive me)...  He asked me to go to Ruby Tuesday and sit with him and have a snack, and so he seemed like a nice guy and I said yes and met him there... He seems to have a really wonderful personality, and really knows the Word.  But one thing I struggled with is that he spoke about relationships he's had since his divorce, one ending over a year ago, adn they were sexual in nature.  I do have a problem with that.  Just because I'm a virgin, I don't expect my husband to be.  But I do expect him to have a commitment to purity because now he knows better and realizes it's wrong, he's robbing himself and his future wife, and that it's the will of God that he commits himself to God and to his future wife...  So while I realize that at my age, 30, there aren't a lot of virgin men out there, I do believe there are men woh have dedicated themselves to the Lord and are really obeying Him in the area, even when they find it hard to....

The other thing I have issue with is I dont have children, no ex's, no nothing.  It doesn't make me self-righteous, but it does present the fact that I have a lot less baggage to bring to the table.  He seems to have an amicable relationship with his ex, and a good realtionship with his daughter who is 13...  He told me that he wants to know if i'm interested and doesn't want me to waste his time if i'm not.  I simply said you know what, I just moved here, my mind is full and i'm not ready to make such a decision, but I would like to get to jusyt know you better and be friends, without it being any pursuing towards any type of relationship other than that and he agreed... He then goes on to talk about his beliefs about being a good provider, he's romantic, passionate, all of those things, adn would spoil his wife..   He's also not a bad looking man, he's just a little shorter than me and of course, 14 years older and looks it....  I felt overwhelmed, and I was like wow God, I dont kinow what to do.  I dontw ant to close the door on this if this is you, but I really need you to speak to me concerning this.  And I come in here tonight nad read this thread and was blessed, and also the post someone wrote about not allowing someone to pressure you... 

My cousins have advised for me not to be someone's second wife, that he's too old, that 14 years is a heck of a difference, and that I should be patient and continue to wait... But i'm like what IF this is what God has for me?  It's not what I've asked for, or really what I want, but are those just my prejudices?    I know htat all divorced people aren't unmarriageable, but sometimes I think it helps when poeple are in like situations.  I.E. divorced with kids.   

With what you know, can anyone offer advice, and some direction on how I should pursue or not pursue this, how to pray about it, and if this is a suitable relationship for a young woman my age and in my place in life?  Many have told me no, and I guess I need confirmation.   This man seems like he'd really make a great husband, he'd be a very romantic and caring person, he seems to have a heart of great charity and he does have a relationship with God.   Those are things i'm looking for in a mate, but just because he has those qualities, and other men will too, I dont know that it means THAT'S the person for me, just because he has them.  Afterall, many men (I hope) that I meet, maybe even at church, will probably have those qualities, but doesn't mean we are for each other...    Thanks for listening... I'm glad that tonight I will have the strength to pray rather than cry myself asleep... 

Shimmiee, you hit it on the head with these prayers and I'm grateful for them... I"ve been praying for years for a husband, and promised the lord at 13 that I'd stay pure for my husband.  With all of my friends now married, most didn't wait, just married the person they happened to be "with" at the moment, well, they've all moved on to marriage, and are finishing up having their kids I haven't even started...  And I"m still lookign around waiting for God's promises in my own life as I counsel them... Sometimes, I feel it's just unfair and like God is mocking me, making me a joke, a spectacle, while poeple talk about me, and say I'm waisting my time (not my friends though.  They are amazing and encourage me to wait, esp becuase they didn't and know the issues it's brought in their lives)...  Sometimes I'm like why does every one around me keep getting married but me?  Am I not enough, where's my guy, you know? 

 People make jokes of people who are waiting and have no idea what it's like to long for something like someone to love, for intimacy, for all of those things.  It's like just because I'm obeying the Lord, doesn't mean I dont struggle to stay pure, or that I dont have desire.  In fact, I think it's actually off the charts, and creates such a longing in your heart... I know without a doubt it's the way that the Lord desires for us to experience love here on this earth from our husbands.  It's sad many will miss out on it...

My husband will certainly be second to God, but I know and dont expect him to meet all my needs.  Only God can.  And while my life is blessed with those who love me and support me, I am missing my partner and longing for him.  You can have all the best frineds in the world, but there are certain things a husband can only provide, and I dont just mean sex...  I look forward to having a balanced life soon, a life full, babies and a family, and inviting others into mine, esp those singles who really need to be part of a family such as my current situation... 

It's very hard sometimes, or even very often.   I pray that I will be in teh place that I need to be to meet my husband and that I will know.   Please pray for me whenever you think about it... I appreciate it so much!  And thank you for your prayers here!  All of you!  If you are interested in the once a month circle for this specific subject, please PM me and we can start a thread... 

Bless you all... and if you're interested, check out my blog on marriage, sexuality, purity, etc... www.beforetheknot-andafter.blogspot.com   Please leave comments there and let me know what you think!!


----------



## NappturalWomyn

I just wanted to thank Shimmie for this thread. I can only suggest that I was meant to read this thread tonight. I can't really add anything else, because everyone else has said it better than I could. 
Peace and blessings...
nic


----------



## chicacanella

my husband is going to find me soon yall. Can't tell y'all all the details but I feels as if I will be getting married very soon...like the next two-three years.


----------



## Shimmie

Natasha2005 said:


> Shimmie this thread has been going for over 2 years.  2 YEARS Shimmie .  Wisdom, truth and knowledge never gets old it merely becomes better in time.  I personally have read this entire thread at least 3 times since the original posting and each time I pick up something new.
> 
> In bible study last night Bishop was teaching a series entitled "Love without the Drama". He said that one of the steps to creating a loving relationship was to seek counsel from a Seasoned Christian. You are that Seasoned Christian for me whether you realize it or not.  Throughout your membership here you have stood your ground, fought many battles but withstood the test of time.  I know that I am off-topic but I believe in giving praises and love when they are due.  Shimmie do you realize how many lives you have touched and affected in this forum and in PM land? I'll never forget needing advice and PM'd you.  You gave me the strength to walk away from a bad situation and my life is so much better! You are a blessing to us and I wanted to stop and thank you for being YOU!
> 
> Mae's Baby and God's Child
> NaTasha


  Precious NaTasha, you were one who helped me.   While I was 'standing' my ground I was also under much attack for it.  Each day was a day of this  dodging bricks and firey darts for standing on God's Word and His foundation.  

Yet through all of the 'bricks' and fiery darts, you bypassed the pile and  sparks and came to me with a heart that helped me to stand stronger; you made my faith feel valued.  Iron sharpens Iron; and NaTasha you were Iron sharpening me to stand even stronger and fight for what was God's Right all the more.   

God placed each of us here as His "Joshua's"....ones who are determined to serve the Lord. Joshua stood before the people who were riding the fence; serving two masters, the ones wearing banana peels for shoes and sandals. But Joshua stood firm and proclaimed,_ "Choose you this day, whom you will serve, as for me and my house we will serve the Lord." 

_One thing is certain, no one can go wrong choosing and serving the Lord.  While there will be those who deny Him, we, NaTasha will never deny Him, and in turn He will never deny us.   Hence your requests which you have and will make known to God, will never go unheeded by Him, nor go unfulfilled.

You are blessed   Yes you are.  

With all of my heart, I thank you precious lady.


----------



## Shimmie

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Like for many of us, this prayer and thread is right on time for me, I could have used it earlier, but I could definitely use it now.   So I have a prayer request since it's about marriage prayers for singles...  And if there is already a prayer thread, then someone please point me to it....  --side note, are any ladies interested in doing a sort of once monthly prayer circle about this subject?  I'd be interested if others are...  I dont know about you guys, but I dont have as much guidance in my life as I need on this path towards pursuing marriage and sometimes I'm just a girl needing her mom, you know.  Sometimes I want someone to say you know, it's okay where you are and embrace me when I need it.  I am blessed to have awesome friends and family, but my situation is quite unique...
> 
> I will be 31 next month, I am still single, never really dated until now, and still waiting for my husband, and staying pure...  It's all quite difficult, and sometimes I read these threads about people who are being celibate or pure, or keeping their virginity, and it's like people have no idea that people waiting are those who are truly the passionate ones, for we wait for God's best which is far above anything we can go out here and find to meet our immediate gratifications.  For those women who say we are missing out, I feel sorry because they have no idea that the Creator of sex itself is in charge of my life and will give me not only the sex life some dream of, but will give ma marriage and intimate life that will blow my mind, and glorify Him all in the same!  I can't wait!
> 
> I've been praying a lot over the past year and I feel the Lord had really put it in my heart to pursue some things educationallly and professionally, but also pursuing marriage more focused like going on dates, etc... and being more involved in the process rather than staying home every weekend...    I ask that you all would pray for peace for me, for continual direcdtion from the Lord for my job, my church, and people that I agree to even meet, for my social circles and the development of, and for his protection.   This is huge, and quite difficult, and all I have is the Lord, and I must trust Him and His promises...
> 
> I am esp thankful for the prayers and the posts here.   Just because I'm a virgin, I don't expect my husband to be.  But I do expect him to have a commitment to purity because now he knows better and realizes it's wrong, he's robbing himself and his future wife, and that it's the will of God that he commits himself to God and to his future wife...  So while I realize that at my age, 30, there aren't a lot of virgin men out there, I do believe there are men woh have dedicated themselves to the Lord and are really obeying Him in the area, even when they find it hard to....
> 
> The other thing I have issue with is I dont have children, no ex's, no nothing.  It doesn't make me self-righteous, but it does present the fact that I have a lot less baggage to bring to the table.  He seems to have an amicable relationship with his ex, and a good realtionship with his daughter who is 13...  He told me that he wants to know if i'm interested and doesn't want me to waste his time if i'm not.  I simply said you know what, I just moved here, my mind is full and i'm not ready to make such a decision, but I would like to get to jusyt know you better and be friends, without it being any pursuing towards any type of relationship other than that and he agreed... He then goes on to talk about his beliefs about being a good provider, he's romantic, passionate, all of those things, adn would spoil his wife..   He's also not a bad looking man, he's just a little shorter than me and of course, 14 years older and looks it....  I felt overwhelmed, and I was like wow God, I dont kinow what to do.  I dontw ant to close the door on this if this is you, but I really need you to speak to me concerning this.  And I come in here tonight nad read this thread and was blessed, and also the post someone wrote about not allowing someone to pressure you...
> 
> My cousins have advised for me not to be someone's second wife, that he's too old, that 14 years is a heck of a difference, and that I should be patient and continue to wait... But i'm like what IF this is what God has for me?  It's not what I've asked for, or really what I want, but are those just my prejudices?    I know htat all divorced people aren't unmarriageable, but sometimes I think it helps when poeple are in like situations.  I.E. divorced with kids.
> 
> With what you know, can anyone offer advice, and some direction on how I should pursue or not pursue this, how to pray about it, and if this is a suitable relationship for a young woman my age and in my place in life?  Many have told me no, and I guess I need confirmation.   This man seems like he'd really make a great husband, he'd be a very romantic and caring person, he seems to have a heart of great charity and he does have a relationship with God.   Those are things i'm looking for in a mate, but just because he has those qualities, and other men will too, I dont know that it means THAT'S the person for me, just because he has them.  Afterall, many men (I hope) that I meet, maybe even at church, will probably have those qualities, but doesn't mean we are for each other...    Thanks for listening... I'm glad that tonight I will have the strength to pray rather than cry myself asleep...
> 
> Shimmiee, you hit it on the head with these prayers and I'm grateful for them... I"ve been praying for years for a husband, and promised the lord at 13 that I'd stay pure for my husband.  With all of my friends now married, most didn't wait, just married the person they happened to be "with" at the moment, well, they've all moved on to marriage, and are finishing up having their kids I haven't even started...  And I"m still lookign around waiting for God's promises in my own life as I counsel them... Sometimes, I feel it's just unfair and like God is mocking me, making me a joke, a spectacle, while poeple talk about me, and say I'm waisting my time (not my friends though.  They are amazing and encourage me to wait, esp becuase they didn't and know the issues it's brought in their lives)...  Sometimes I'm like why does every one around me keep getting married but me?  Am I not enough, where's my guy, you know?
> 
> People make jokes of people who are waiting and have no idea what it's like to long for something like someone to love, for intimacy, for all of those things.  It's like just because I'm obeying the Lord, doesn't mean I dont struggle to stay pure, or that I dont have desire.  In fact, I think it's actually off the charts, and creates such a longing in your heart... I know without a doubt it's the way that the Lord desires for us to experience love here on this earth from our husbands.  It's sad many will miss out on it...
> 
> My husband will certainly be second to God, but I know and dont expect him to meet all my needs.  Only God can.  And while my life is blessed with those who love me and support me, I am missing my partner and longing for him.  You can have all the best frineds in the world, but there are certain things a husband can only provide, and I dont just mean sex...  I look forward to having a balanced life soon, a life full, babies and a family, and inviting others into mine, esp those singles who really need to be part of a family such as my current situation...
> 
> It's very hard sometimes, or even very often.   I pray that I will be in teh place that I need to be to meet my husband and that I will know.   Please pray for me whenever you think about it... I appreciate it so much!  And thank you for your prayers here!  All of you!  If you are interested in the once a month circle for this specific subject, please PM me and we can start a thread...
> 
> Bless you all... and if you're interested, check out my blog on marriage, sexuality, purity, etc... www.beforetheknot-andafter.blogspot.com   Please leave comments there and let me know what you think!!


The guy you are speaking of is not the one.  How do I know this?  It's easy to see that you know he's not. He's just 'there' but he is not 'where' you want to be.  He's not a bad man, he's just not the one you want.  Easy to see. And God does not give us 'Drama' to sift through.  This man has some drama that you 'd rather not be a part of.

Now let's focus on you and what the Lord wants to do...

"Belle" means beautiful and throughout your entire thread, this is how I imagined you when your 'husband' sees you for the first time...'Beautiful".

He will see the Beauty in you that surpasses all other women; for you are what he has been asking for of the Lord.  He will 'know' you from his prayers and from the vision that only God has given him of you.  

Throughout your post above, I could also hear all of Heaven rejoicing over you.     Rejoicing in you being such a one to still see Marriage as God sees it, as a 'Sacred Consecrated' Union between a man and his wife.

Have you ever noticed the closeness of President Obama and First Lady Michelle?    They are Consecrated unto one another and by God and by choice.  God honors marriage, and holds it in highest esteem.  A place where He also holds you and the man whom you will marry.  He will keep the two of you as the "Apple of His Eye", and no one shall ever put you asunder.

Love and blessings to you and your husband.  Yes,  He's closer than you think.  Be ready.


----------



## Shimmie

NappturalWomyn said:


> I just wanted to thank Shimmie for this thread. I can only suggest that I was meant to read this thread tonight. I can't really add anything else, because everyone else has said it better than I could.
> Peace and blessings...
> nic


The addition is God fulfilling your joy.  And He will because He wants to. 

God is looking for those who will give Him glory upon this earth. And Marriage is one of the Monuments which He wants to remain until the day of His Return.  Who better to trust with this gift, those such as you. For it's your kind of heart which will keep Marriage alive and well as He designed it to be.

Continue in faith and continue to believe, for surely this is forthcoming for you and those like you.  

In Jesus's Name Amen and Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

chicacanella said:


> my husband is going to find me soon yall. Can't tell y'all all the details but I feels as if I will be getting married very soon...like the next two-three years.


Indeed he is coming soon, Chica, indeed he is.  Just be ready.  Believe and not doubt what God has promised you.

He's looking for those who will honor marriage and keep it as He created it. And you are truly one of them whom God has set His heart upon to bless in Marriage.   Stay in the presence of God each day as Jesus did when He was here upon the earth.  Stay in prayer.   For you shall not be deceived.  In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen.

God loves His Daughters and as a Loving Father, He always takes pride and joy to 'Betrothe' His Daughters and He does it so well.  So very well.  

Love and blessings Precious Chica


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Shimmie said:


> The guy you are speaking of is not the one.  How do I know this?  It's easy to see that you know he's not. He's just 'there' but he is not 'where' you want to be.  He's not a bad man, he's just not the one you want.  Easy to see. And God does not give us 'Drama' to sift through.  This man has some drama that you 'd rather not be a part of.
> 
> Now let's focus on you and what the Lord wants to do...
> 
> "Belle" means beautiful and throughout your entire thread, this is how I imagined you when your 'husband' sees you for the first time...'Beautiful".
> 
> He will see the Beauty in you that surpasses all other women; for you are what he has been asking for of the Lord.  He will 'know' you from his prayers and from the vision that only God has given him of you.
> 
> Throughout your post above, I could also hear all of Heaven rejoicing over you.     Rejoicing in you being such a one to still see Marriage as God sees it, as a 'Sacred Consecrated' Union between a man and his wife.
> 
> Have you ever noticed the closeness of President Obama and First Lady Michelle?    They are Consecrated unto one another and by God and by choice.  God honors marriage, and holds it in highest esteem.  A place where He also holds you and the man whom you will marry.  He will keep the two of you as the "Apple of His Eye", and no one shall ever put you asunder.
> 
> Love and blessings to you and your husband.  Yes,  He's closer than you think.  Be ready.




Thank you, Shimmie... I needed that, and I needed another woman with more wisdom than I to give me that advice.  Thank you for being here for me   This has encouraged me to stand my ground, to continue to desire marriage as God sees fit, and not settle.  People are always saying "you want someone perfect, and you're not going to find him."  I always say, why should a man who honors God, himself and his body, and has character be considered perfect?  He can't be and never will be.  I think that's just a good guy, but certainly not a perfect one.  It's sad that women today believe such a man like this is perfect and doesn't exist, when I believe in my heart that's what God wills for us to desire in a mate, and if that be His will, then surely He will provide, will he not?

Thank you again!  Love, peace and blessings to you


----------



## kayte

> Shimmie do you realize how many lives you have touched and affected




_I want to join in the all the love & tribute for my beloved beautiful sister who was the very first to reach out to me when I joined ...whose LOVE speaks volume of  blessing and divined inspiration_  

Proverbs 31
"Many daughters have done virtuously, _but thou excellest them all_."
a woman who fears the Lord will be greatly praised. 
Reward her for all she has done. Let her deeds publicly declare her praise.
:Rose::Rose::Rose: 

Thank the Lord God for our sweetest sister and HIS beloved 
daughter SHIMMIE


----------



## Shimmie

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thank you, Shimmie... I needed that, and I needed another woman with more wisdom than I to give me that advice. Thank you for being here for me  This has encouraged me to stand my ground, to continue to desire marriage as God sees fit, and not settle. People are always saying "you want someone perfect, and you're not going to find him." I always say, why should a man who honors God, himself and his body, and has character be considered perfect? He can't be and never will be. I think that's just a good guy, but certainly not a perfect one. It's sad that women today believe such a man like this is perfect and doesn't exist, when I believe in my heart that's what God wills for us to desire in a mate, and if that be His will, then surely He will provide, will he not?
> 
> Thank you again! Love, peace and blessings to you


 Beautiful Belle,  in Ephesians Chapter 2, God's word speaks of being 'Fitly Joined" to one another.   "Fitly Joined --- which means that you and your husband will be 'Perfect' for one another.   You are more than a 'rib' , you will be his 'Prime Rib' the missing cell, the missing link to his wholeness which will 'complete' whom he is as a man. 

And that's what perfection is.  Filling in the void that only God can do for us, with our personal relationship with Him as our Father and Lord, and with the man to whom He joins us to.

Yes, we will always have choices.  Don't  know it.  But the 'One' is is the 'One', the two of you will be 'Fitly Joined to one another.  It's just that simple.   Neither of you will ever be perfect, but you will be perfect for one another.  This is what God says, '....whom God has joined together, no man can put asunder" (no man can separate).   Only as 'One' you become just that Perfect...."Fitly Joined."  

Even when he spills things, breaks your favorite vase, leaves his socks on the livingrooom floor, drops crumbs on the sofa; leaves crumbs in the bed or leaves the bed unmade....He's still Perfect and you are still 'Fitly Joined.'


----------



## Shimmie

kayte said:


> _I want to join in the all the love & tribute for my beloved beautiful sister who was the very first to reach out to me when I joined ...whose LOVE speaks volume of blessing and divined inspiration_
> 
> Proverbs 31
> "Many daughters have done virtuously, _but thou excellest them all_."
> a woman who fears the Lord will be greatly praised.
> Reward her for all she has done. Let her deeds publicly declare her praise.
> :Rose::Rose::Rose:
> 
> Thank the Lord God for our sweetest sister and HIS beloved
> daughter SHIMMIE


  Precious Kayte....

You were the one who reached out to me.  You came to my rescue when I was under scrutiny and you encouraged me to 'go on' and stand upon my view.   

It is unto you whom I proclaim 'Virtue', for you didn't know me from Adam, yet you are among the precious jewels here whom God always sends to me to encourage me to 'stand', no matter how much disapproval comes from others.   

As my little sister, I love you.  I truly do.     And your husband my dear is on God's gift list too.    Indeed he is.   

 Katye for being the pillar here for so many.  I've read your prayers and support and you are truly a pinnacle of God's love.


----------



## kayte

One of God's tiny jewels in the rough ..lol
me and my temper... 
the forum has been a lifesaver....Beverly,the mods 
the sweetest sisters and you...courageous beautiful woman of God


----------



## Mocha5

Thanks, HighlyFavored8!


----------



## Lilac87

This post is so great. I started reading it at work but I have to stop or else I won't get anything done.
Shimmie, your posts are always so beautiful and you do everything so unselfishly! And it seems like your posts always comes at the right time for me. I am praying for you and your family.

I can't wait to get home to read all the responses in this post!


----------



## joy2day

Thanks Mocha5 for Bumping this, what an absolutely beautiful thread... I love all of the threads that I have been able to read that Shimmie has started, this one speaks to my current situation, and it touched me deeply today, I hadn't seen this one before...

...and by the way, Mocha5, everytime I see that picture of your baby in your signature, I HAVE to smile... she is gorgeous! There are some cute babies on LHCF!


----------



## Butterfly08

Subscribing to read later tonite!


----------



## Kimbosheart

This needs to be bumped, or maybe it needs to become a sticky. Thanks Shimmie, I will be PMing you because I can't thank you enough in this quick minute I have.


----------



## Laela

I'm reading this site and this really is some good food for thought, IMHO:


*Satan's Attack on the First Marriage*

Satan's attack on the first marriage in the Garden caused the fall of man and loss of rulership of the world.  Prior to the Flood, demons cohabited with women in a demonic attack upon Marriage Culture which almost destroyed the entire human race.  In the Church Age, the enemy is unseen, but Satan is vigilant in his attack upon marriage.  Demons are actively engaged in the destruction of Marriage Culture from childhood, through the teens, and into adulthood.

*The First Marriage*
Man was created to resolve the prehistoric Angelic Conflict.  After Satan sinned, he was tried, found guilty, and sentenced to the Lake of Fire (Matthew 25:41).  Man was created with a volition and placed in the Garden.  Satan was allowed to cross examine him.  Since Satan was not thrown into the Lake of Fire after he was found guilty and since man was created with a volition to choose between good and evil, it can be deduced that Satan appealed the guilty verdict.  Man was created to resolve the issue in the appeal trial.  Adam was created and placed in the Garden of Eden.  He was perfect, with a body, soul, and spirit; and his environment was perfect.  The Lord made for him a perfect mate.  'Ishah, the woman, was beautiful, intelligent, and perfect for Adam.

The Divine Institution of Marriage was established as the basic building block of the human race.  Before there were children or cities or nations, the perfect relationship was marriage.  The man and the woman were complete with each other.  The man represented life and the woman represented love.  They bonded with perfect coalescence of spirit, soul, and body.  Recreation wasn't badminton or tennis, hiking or fishing.  It was sex - the most beautiful expression of love and intimacy ever created under the stars by the light of the moon.  Before sex was for procreation, it was for love, recreation, and exhilarating happiness so that the angels came from billions of light years away just to watch the daily ritual.  Incidentally, they still do.  Angels are watching you.

The Garden was full of delicious fruit, which symbolized the genitals and sexuality.  However, the fruit of one tree was forbidden.  The Lord warned Adam and 'Ishah that they could eat of the fruit of all the trees of the Garden except the fruit of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil; for the day they ate of it, they would die.  Since the man and the woman were perfect, they could sin in no other way.  They did not have old sin natures because there was no sin in the world.  The animals without contamination from sin were docile and completely friendly.  Even the serpents were beautiful and charming.


----------



## Laela

*The Temptation and Fall​*
Satan is a super creature, who was formerly the highest ranking angel that God created.  He was the director of the Throne Room in heaven, which is tantamount to general headquarters.  From the Throne Room all creation, including prehistoric earth with dinosaurs and swamps, was controlled.  Someone had to insure that the animals had food to eat.  However, Satan became arrogant and ambitious and said, "I will be like the Most High" (*Isaiah 14:14*).   He convinced a third of the angels to rebel against God.  These angels are now the demons who are under the power of Satan, their ruler.

Satan in his genius decided to attack the first marriage to convince the man and the woman to sin.  He started with the woman.  Adam had already proven his willingness to obey God, and the woman, who was a responder, was the logical choice to persuade to sin.  So Satan started working on the woman as she exhibited some signs of weakness.  For example, she had not been listening carefully to some of the Bible lessons.

Prior to the fall, Adam was the ruler of the world.  He was the authority over all creation, and that included the woman, who had no authority.  One day as the woman was out with the animals - perhaps working on some advanced research in zoology - the serpent began to talk with her.  The serpent was a beautiful creature and apparently 'Ishah's favorite; however, animals did not normally talk.  They were not created with the ability to reason.  She should have known something was wrong, but she was naive.  The woman began to listen to the brilliant persuasion of Satan's lies; for Satan had indwelt the serpent.

So the scene was probably like this.  Adam was lying in his hammock contemplating astronomy or some other scientific subject while his wife was having social intercourse with Satan.

    Now the serpent was more crafty than any animal of the field which the Lord God had made. And he said to the woman, "Is it really true that God has said, 'You shall not eat from any tree of the Garden'?" (*Genesis 3:1*)

Eventually, Satan turned the conversation to the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil.

* Genesis 3:2-3*
_Then the woman replied to the serpent, "From the fruit of the trees of the garden we may eat; but from the fruit of the tree which is in the middle of the garden, God has said, 'You shall not eat from it.  Neither shall you touch it, lest you die.'"_

The woman's reply indicated that she had become lax in Bible class.  She left out the word, "freely," which is a grace word (*Genesis 2:16*).  And the Lord had not said anything about touching the fruit.  However, Satan lied to her.

    The serpent said to the woman, "Not dying you will die!" (*Genesis 3:4*)

Satan added a negative to the literal command of God.  Satan said literally, "Not dying you will die!"  This is either a crafty half truth in which Satan denies Spiritual death, or an out and out lie.  The not in the Hebrew is connected to the word, "dying,"  which rejects Spiritual death because "dying" refers to Spiritual death and "shall die" refers to physical death.  God had said, "for in the day that you eat from it, dying you will die!"  "Dying you will die" is the Qal infinitive absolute plus the Qal imperfect of the Hebrew word muth, which means to die.  Satan places a "not" in front of the phrase, which means he is saying that God's command is not really true.  There is some ambiguity as to whether he meant the negative to go with the entire phrase or just the word, "dying."  In either case, Satan presented himself as a higher authority than the Word of God and directly contradicted God.  He is a known liar (*John 8:44)*.

    “For God knows that in the day you eat from it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil.” (*Genesis 3:5, NAS*)

Satan promised the woman that she would be like God.  This was the same as Satan's original ambition when he said, "I will be like the Most High" (*Isaiah 14:14*).  Here he was promising the woman that she would be as smart as God.  Since the woman was interested in furthering her academic prestige, she bought the whole stupid thing.  And the amazing thing is that women in general haven't changed a bit.  They buy some of the most absurd things.  For example, they are often stupid about men.

    When 'Ishah saw that the tree was good for food, that it was a delight to the eyes, and to be desired to make one wise, she took from its fruit and ate; and she gave also to her husband with her, and he ate. (*Genesis 3:6, NAS)*

So, never mind the Bible Doctrine.  The devil said it was smart to eat the forbidden fruit.  The fruit looked good, and tasted good.  Verse 6 is the parallel of *1 John 2:16.*  Both verses break the Cosmic System down into three parts as it encounters the justice of the Holy Spirit - i.e. Cosmic, Political, and Ecumenical Babylon.

    Because all that is in the Cosmic System:  The lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the arrogant pattern of life, is not from the Father but is from the Cosmic System. (*1 John 2:16)*

From *Genesis 3:6*, "good for food" represents the counterattack of Ecumenical Babylon and corresponds to the "lust of the flesh."  "A delight to the eyes" represents Political Babylon and corresponds to "the lust of the eyes."  "To be desired to make one wise" is academic arrogance, which represents Cosmic Babylon, and corresponds to "the arrogant pattern of life."

After 'Ishah ate the forbidden fruit and died spiritually, she immediately became a cosmic evangelist and lured her husband into doing the same.  The man was supposed to have the authority, but the woman with the power of the Cosmic System appealed to Adam with doctrines of demons.  The woman's mind had already been sucked into the Cosmic System through mataiotes, the vacuum in the mind from absence of Bible Doctrine.  The woman became a pawn of Satan and was now doing his bidding.

Adam at this point had just lost his mate to spiritual death.  His own soul was undergoing Eclipse Testing.  The Intimacy Room in Adam's soul where Right Woman should reside was full of darkness because she had died spiritually.  He had life but no love and was undergoing major stress.  In the crisis of his life, Adam chose to disobey God.  He saw the woman in sin and knew what he was doing.  Unlike the woman who was ignorant of Satan's ploy, Adam consciously chose to join the woman in sin.  He ate the forbidden fruit and died also.


----------



## Laela

*Fig Leaves - Attempt to Patch the Marriage*​
After they sinned, Adam and 'Ishah recognized they were naked and were embarrassed.

    Then the eyes of both of them were opened, and they knew that they were naked; and they sewed fig leaves together and made themselves loin coverings. (*Genesis 3:7, NAS*)

The marriage was broken because Adam had lost his authority and the woman had become the goddess of love under Satan's power.  They had guilt and their genitals were the seat of their shame.  The private means of sexual love became the public display of guilt.  They were never ashamed of their nudity before they sinned.  But with the guilt of having blown the first marriage, they wanted to hide their genitals.  Note:  The woman made only a bikini bottom (front) - not top or back.

All this shows that the marriage suffered.  Satan had used the leverage of marriage to get them both to sin.  Had he singled out Adam, it would not have worked.  So they sewed fig leaves together to solve their problem.  This was human good.  It was not the divine solution.  Man by his own efforts cannot solve his problems.  The problem of a broken marriage cannot be solved with social engineering, operation fig leaves.  The problem of the broken relationship with God must be solved before there can be harmonious rapport between people.

    Principle:  Spiritual Rapport must precede social rapport.

Satan brought down the human race by an attack upon marriage in the Garden.  He emerged the ruler of the world, and Adam lost the authority over all creation.  Satan in his genius knew the vulnerability of the man and the woman in the marriage relationship. With this leverage, he brought down the human race and destroyed the perfect marriage in perfect environment.  *The amazing thing is that Satan has continued to do the same thing throughout human history.*


*The Attack on Marriage​*





The Satanic attack upon marriage is shown in the illustration.  So long as the husband and wife are in fellowship with God, they have freedom from the Cosmic System.  However, when they choose to sin, they step into the devil's world where Satan and His demons are waiting to take them into their power.  Without the protection of the Holy Spirit, the believer is at his mercy of Satan and his demons.  Apart from limited protection from the Elect Angels and the Sovereign Design of God, Satan rules the world and those who enter his domain are his slaves.

Satan prowls around like a roaring lion waiting to devour the Christian who sins (*1 Peter 5:8*).  Those who sin will be the devil's lunch.  Demons are lurking in wait to enslave the Christian who sins.  Whereas, the believer cannot be demon possessed, he or she can come under demon power and influence.  The believer who sins will be the victim of the devil and his demons.  The person doesn't have to be bad to be taken into the power of the devil and his demons.  The Apostle Paul was attacked by a thorn demon.  Prayer was no use against the attack.

The pattern was established in the Garden when Satan attacked the first marriage.  He lured the woman into sin by his charming personality. 'Ishah was the most brilliant, knowledgeable, powerful woman who ever lived.  She was perfect.  However, she was no match for Satan's genius.  If it could happen to 'Ishah, who had no old sin nature, it can happen to anyone.  The only protection against the Cosmic System is obedience to the authority of God.  The believer in fellowship with God through the Filling of the Holy Spirit residing in the Divine Dynasphere will be able to resist the lure of the Cosmic System.


----------



## Laela

*God's Plan for Marriage*​
*Marriage Grace*
Per the pattern in the Garden of Eden, God created Marriage for the human race.  The primary activity of mankind in the Garden was the divine institution of Marriage.  Marriage was designed to provide the love, intimacy, recreation, fellowship, and, later, procreation for the human race.  Before cities and governments, business and industry, society and culture, Marriage was the primary activity of mankind.  It was the initial seed of society and root of behavior (ref. Marriage Culture). * God provided Marriage in His grace to bless mankind with an intimate and fulfilling love relationship.*

In the Garden of Eden, man was perfect and God's Plan was perfect.  The Plan worked remarkably well until Adam and 'Ishah (Eve) sinned and lost the rulership of the world to Satan.    Man was booted out of the Garden.  The authority of the man over the woman in Marriage was clearly established, and procreation was added to start the new divine institution of the Family for stability in society.  Man was offered a Spiritual solution beginning with salvation to obtain freedom in the devil's world.  Marriages of people with sin natures were full of problems that prevented attainment of the love and happiness that existed in the Garden.

After the Fall, God's Plan of grace included special provisions for Marriage to reclaim assets that had been lost.  God's grace Plan for Marriage, Marriage Grace, can be divided into three phases:

   1. Attraction Phase - introduction of the Right Woman to the Right Man per the Plan of God.
   2. Compatibility Testing Phase - stress testing the Edification Complex of the Soul; Satan's cross examination; and provision of virtue love for coalescence of souls.
   3. Spiritual Rapport Phase - Spiritual rapport with God as the basis for harmonious rapport in Marriage and society.

God engineers the Attraction Phase while Satan and his demons are allowed to test, enslave, and cross examine the Right Man and Right Woman during the Compatibility Testing Phase.  The Spiritual Rapport Phase is God's victory in which God is free to bless the marriage after qualification testing of Bible Doctrine in the soul.

More at ...     http://www.biblenews1.com/marevil/marevil1.htm


----------



## Laela

I've read this thread a few times before, and though I'm not Single, it's refreshing to read the first post intermittently... Marriage is THE relationship that challenges most, because it requires giving up more of _self _each day. I was inspired to post the articles above after hearing today's sermon on the Attack on Marriage. The rewards of marriage far outweigh the challenges, because those very challenges are what are developing the Love. whew....
 God's best to all here who desire to marry.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thinks this is interesting. I prayed the marriage prayer and felt something get loose in my stomach.


----------



## phynestone

He's getting ready and will meet me soon. I can't wait! I'm ready.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Thanks Shimmie for a beautiful thread! It has surely blessed me and has given me hope that my husband is on his way. 

Ladies, are there any more testimonies?


----------



## Shimmie

Delightful2Him said:


> Thanks Shimmie for a beautiful thread! It has surely blessed me and has given me hope that my husband is on his way.
> 
> Ladies, are there any more testimonies?



Thank you, precious one.  It is God who gets all of the glory.  He never fails us, none of us. 

I have several testimonies in my PM box from some of the ladies here, but I don't have their permission to share who they are and what they have shared with me in how God has blessed them with marriage.    

However, I can share that each time I've received and read them, I broke down and cried tears of joy and thankfulness for what God has done for them.  

God is awesome and He never, ever fails.   And unto you, your husband shall come and he will be the one, whom God has joined together.   Your name says it all, for you shall be *'Delightful to Him"* and to him, your husband.    I thank God and pray in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

phynestone said:


> He's getting ready and will meet me soon. I can't wait! I'm ready.


 
phynestone you surely will, precious sister, All of this and more, you surely will have come into your life. God's blessings are with you to stay.   I love you, little sister.   You have always inspired me to do better.  I hope that I never disappoint you.


----------



## Laela

I've not read this book but this morning on the radio, I heard this snippet that is nothing but truth!



Excerpt from _*"So Long Insecurity, you've been a bad friend to us"*_ by BETH MOORE:

I find it ironic that many of the women who defensively deny needing one single thing from a man have done one of three things: they’ve tried to make themselves into men, they’ve turned to a codependent relationship with a masculine woman, or they’ve done the Sex and the City thing by trying to beat men at their own game.

Don’t tell me we don’t have man-issues. After all this time in women’s ministry, I won’t believe you. Maybe you are the rare exception, but this I know: if you are a real, live, honest-to-goodness secure woman who is neither obsessed with a man’s affirmation nor nursing a grudge against one, you did not arrive at that place by accident. None of us will.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Shimmie said:


> Thank you, precious one.  It is God who gets all of the glory.  He never fails us, none of us.
> 
> I have several testimonies in my PM box from some of the ladies here, but I don't have their permission to share who they are and what they have shared with me in how God has blessed them with marriage.
> 
> However, I can share that each time I've received and read them, I broke down and cried tears of joy and thankfulness for what God has done for them.
> 
> God is awesome and He never, ever fails.   And unto you, your husband shall come and he will be the one, whom God has joined together.   Your name says it all, for you shall be *'Delightful to Him"* and to him, your husband.    I thank God and pray in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


 
Thank you Shimmie for your prayers and allowing God to use you as a mighty vessel. You are a mightly vessel indeed! I really needed to hear those words. 

Hopefully, some of ladies will come in here and share with us single ladies on what God has done for them.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Thank you Shimmie and ladies here. I am claiming my marriage for summer/fall 2011. I am claiming marriage by faith. It is time and I am ready.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I don't think it is God's will for me to be married.  I think there are some other things He has slated for me to focus on.  But congrats to those who desire marriage and were blessed because of the content of this thread.


----------



## gn1g

elisha goodman has some almost guaranteed prayer bullets for singles.  I will try to post them, if it is okay with you shimmie?


----------



## phynestone

I can't lie or deny it anymore. I really want to meet my husband and get married, like...yesterday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Shimmie and all the ladies who have post.  I receive this in God's glorious name.  I pray that the Lord work within His will to deliver the desires of my heart-to be married to a man after God's heart in addition to the other desires.

Lord if this man is the one then make it plain in both of our hearts and may our interactions be glorifying in your sight.  If he isn't the one then show his true heart and take away any feelings so that I can be ready for the one who is for me.


----------



## gn1g

phynestone said:


> I can't lie or deny it anymore. I really want to meet my husband and get married, like...yesterday.


 
I will PM u.


----------



## Shimmie

gn1g said:


> elisha goodman has some almost guaranteed prayer bullets for singles.  I will try to post them, if it is okay with you shimmie?


 
Definitely!       This thread is for everyone to share.  I am so blessed that you are here to do so.


----------



## Shimmie

luthiengirlie said:


> Thinks this is interesting. I prayed the marriage prayer and felt something get loose in my stomach.


 
luthiengirlie  ... Wow!  :wow:  

If my tummie is loose its gonna be this _as you have shared_ for it is surely feels like a release from the Lord,     .........and for my 'belly rolls' and flutters.


----------



## makeupgirl

bump...... This thread is encouraging


----------



## F8THINHIM

Shimmie!:blowkiss:
You are a blessing and I am glad this thread has bumped! I was one who PM'd you about how this prayer changed my life! I was content even though from time to time I had that "stirring" letting me know that I was desiring a mate. I am older and never married. I prayed the prayer and about a week later, during praise and worship, my Pastor said he felt that "this year (2010) God was going to fulfill that thing He promised, but we had doubted would come to pass because it had been so long. And with the promise would come responsiblity". My mind didn't know it, but my spirit knew! I cried and cried without really knowing why. That was January 2010. I continued to pray that beautiful prayer.
In February 2010, a minister at a church my granddaughter attended for preschool really made his interest known. We met in 2009, but he was not my physical type, and I was sooo not interested!  But God knows best. One day I was getting into my car while he was still chatting with me. I was polite but keeping it moving, I rushed to get into my car. It was at that moment when I felt the Lord say "he see's you. He really _sees_ *you*".  I turned around and saw him smiling. I decided at that moment that I would see if this was God. We talked on the phone that night for two hours.   And the more I got to know him, I saw the characteristics I wrote down on a "soul-mate check list" a long time ago. Including the fact that I am a mess and he is a great organizer who loves my mess so he can clean it up! 
We are getting married April 8, 2011. 
Shimmie, you encouraged me in another thread last year. It was testimonies about how women met their husbands and it turned into a wonderful bridal shower. I saved those words along with this prayer and it continues to bless me beyond measure.
Thank you!


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^^^^What a wonderful blessing!  Congratulations.


----------



## Laela

Awesome testimony, F8INHIM..   Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Shimmie

F8THINHIM said:


> Shimmie!:blowkiss:
> You are a blessing and I am glad this thread has bumped! I was one who PM'd you about how this prayer changed my life! I was content even though from time to time I had that "stirring" letting me know that I was desiring a mate. I am older and never married. I prayed the prayer and about a week later, during praise and worship, my Pastor said he felt that "this year (2010) God was going to fulfill that thing He promised, but we had doubted would come to pass because it had been so long. And with the promise would come responsiblity".
> 
> My mind didn't know it, but my spirit knew! I cried and cried without really knowing why. That was January 2010. I continued to pray that beautiful prayer.
> 
> In February 2010, a minister at a church my granddaughter attended for preschool really made his interest known. We met in 2009, but he was not my physical type, and I was sooo not interested!  But God knows best.
> 
> One day I was getting into my car while he was still chatting with me. I was polite but keeping it moving, I rushed to get into my car. It was at that moment when I felt the Lord say "he see's you. He really _sees_ *you*".  I turned around and saw him smiling. I decided at that moment that I would see if this was God.
> 
> We talked on the phone that night for two hours.   And the more I got to know him, I saw the characteristics I wrote down on a "soul-mate check list" a long time ago. Including the fact that I am a mess and he is a great organizer who loves my mess so he can clean it up!
> We are getting married April 8, 2011.
> 
> Shimmie, you encouraged me in another thread last year. It was testimonies about how women met their husbands and it turned into a wonderful bridal shower. I saved those words along with this prayer and it continues to bless me beyond measure.
> 
> Thank you!



   I'm so happy for you.... Surely... you have 'Faith in Him'... our God... our Jesus.    And surely....

It is God's Will for You to be Married....

He has proven this with you and will do so with many, many others.

Thank you for being such a beautiful and wonderful woman of God.   You are a beautiful Bride and your Husband finds no fault in you.... 

April is my birth month, what a wonderful birthday blessing and.......... 8 is God's number for new beginnings.   New beginnings all in Him.


----------



## makeupgirl

F8THINHIM said:


> Shimmie!:blowkiss:
> You are a blessing and I am glad this thread has bumped! I was one who PM'd you about how this prayer changed my life! I was content even though from time to time I had that "stirring" letting me know that I was desiring a mate. I am older and never married. I prayed the prayer and about a week later, during praise and worship, my Pastor said he felt that "this year (2010) God was going to fulfill that thing He promised, but we had doubted would come to pass because it had been so long. And with the promise would come responsiblity". My mind didn't know it, but my spirit knew! I cried and cried without really knowing why. That was January 2010. I continued to pray that beautiful prayer.
> In February 2010, a minister at a church my granddaughter attended for preschool really made his interest known. We met in 2009, but he was not my physical type, and I was sooo not interested!  But God knows best. One day I was getting into my car while he was still chatting with me. I was polite but keeping it moving, I rushed to get into my car. It was at that moment when I felt the Lord say "he see's you. He really _sees_ *you*".  I turned around and saw him smiling. I decided at that moment that I would see if this was God. We talked on the phone that night for two hours.   And the more I got to know him, I saw the characteristics I wrote down on a "soul-mate check list" a long time ago. Including the fact that I am a mess and he is a great organizer who loves my mess so he can clean it up!
> We are getting married April 8, 2011.
> Shimmie, you encouraged me in another thread last year. It was testimonies about how women met their husbands and it turned into a wonderful bridal shower. I saved those words along with this prayer and it continues to bless me beyond measure.
> Thank you!



congrats on your upcoming wedding and marriage.  Please show us pics when you get them.


----------



## F8THINHIM

Thank you all for your well wishes! I will definitely post pics. 

Shimmie I was looking at your comment:

April is my birth month, what a wonderful birthday blessing and.......... 8 is God's number for new beginnings. New beginnings all in Him.






and I went back to your comment in the other thread:

*From Song of Solomon 1:16*_"How handsome you are, my lover! Oh, how charming! And our bed is*Verdant*". _

_Your Marriage Bed is 'Verdant'... on a bed of fresh green... A brand new Life, a new Beginning for you and your husband the two of you..."Verdant" and Pure._


_I am so grateful for a new beginning! _


----------



## Shimmie

F8THINHIM said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes! I will definitely post pics.
> 
> Shimmie I was looking at your comment:
> 
> April is my birth month, what a wonderful birthday blessing and.......... 8 is God's number for new beginnings. New beginnings all in Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I went back to your comment in the other thread:
> 
> *From Song of Solomon 1:16*_"How handsome you are, my lover! Oh, how charming! And our bed is*Verdant*". _
> 
> _Your Marriage Bed is 'Verdant'... on a bed of fresh green... A brand new Life, a new Beginning for you and your husband the two of you..."Verdant" and Pure._
> 
> 
> _I am so grateful for a new beginning! _



:blush3:  Oh My Goodness!  I am just so happy for you.  God always has me 'flowing' in marriage prayers and it makes me so happy to see the 'fruit' of it fulfilled.  

There is absolutely no way that I could make these prayers up...I'm not that creative...  

I am so happy for you.   

((((Great Big Sister Hug )))) 

It's interesting how the Book of I Kings with the story of Elijah speaks to my heart of marriage. It just does.   I need to expound upon that more with the Holy Spirit, in prayer. 

I remember when God first lead me to the _Song of Solomon._..there's a whole lot of 'Marriage' in there.   Your 'Marriage Bed' is Verdant...the fresh pure green of Spring...when the blossoms awaken and bud and begin to bloom; upon the 8th day of New Beginnings.  

Here's something more... from your husband's heart upon your Wedding Night...

... _Thou art all fair, my love; there is no spot in thee.  ---- Song of Solomon 4:7 _ 

'Precious Faith".... "You're getting married..."   :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  

And the roses of love, dance around you... :reddancer:  

In Jesus' Name...forever and ever... Amen.


----------



## BeautyPoint

Bump...Bump....

Any new beautiful testimonies?


----------



## Renewed1

**Tasha*Love** said:


> *QUOTE FROM SHIMMIE'S PRAYER:* Please protect me from all counterfeits. Please allow only the right man to come into my path and into my life to make me his wife. When he comes you will prove to me beyond a doubt that he is the one. I promise to ask you first, before I surrender my heart, allowing you to be my leader and guide in all truth.



Love love love this prayer...............


----------



## Shimmie

I love this thread....  

Dreams come true... 

God has an 'Adam' for every 'Eve'....

Yes, He does...


----------



## godzchildtoo

Thank you is all I can say.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

godzchildtoo said:


> Thank you is all I can say.  Thank you.



 

   Hi 'Eve'.... who is God's Child Too... 

You have an 'Adam'...


----------



## BeautyPoint

This needs to be a sticky!


----------



## douglala

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Lord if this man is the one then make it plain in both of our hearts and may our interactions be glorifying in your sight.  If he isn't the one then show his true heart and take away any feelings so that I can be ready for the one who is for me.



Love this. It's just what I needed. Thanks. I'm at a crossroad (again) and need to make up my mind on whether to stay or go....

And thanks Shimmie for starting this thread and for all your wonderful prayers and advice. This is my second time reading this thread and I am glad to see its still going.


----------



## Shimmie

Delightful2Him said:


> This needs to be a sticky!





douglala said:


> Love this. It's just what I needed. Thanks. I'm at a crossroad (again) and need to make up my mind on whether to stay or go....
> 
> And thanks Shimmie for starting this thread and for all your wonderful prayers and advice. This is my second time reading this thread and I am glad to see its still going.



Thank you ...  

All glory to God who is indeed Lord of our lives and our marriages. 

I love this thread.     Who would have ever thought that I Kings and the story of Elijah had anything to do with marriage.   Yet this is how God gave me the message and I love it.   I love the Word  of God, most of all, I love God. 

And to His Glory, all who have read this thread and desire to be happily wed... so shall it be, in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.  

And there isn't a thing that the devil nor anyone's words of discouragment or doubt can do to stop it.   Your Destiny is marked by God, which no man can tear assunder. 

YES !


----------



## makeupgirl

Ok ladies,  Question for ya.

Did or does anyone have that "I want to say feeling" but sort of like a nesting instinct type feeling before meeting your spouse?  Lately, Ive been (well for the last 2 years) I've had the urge to really learn how to cook.  Even last thanksgiving, my mom actually let me cook the turkey and she never does that.  I just had this feeling that it was almost time.  (I could be off, lol) but also I've been more intuned with develop and really coming into my feminine/girly side: Actually shaving legs (ok badly attempting at home wax) I actually brought a dress (I haven't worn one in years), I'm wearing little jewelry but also making sure I at least have lip gloss on when I leave the house. Taking more interest in my health.  I'm looking for a signature perfume but right now my little black book body mist will do.  Also, I've been looking at different wedding/newlywed blogs on the web (I already decided that due to very limited funds, I will have a very cheap wedding ) .  Then yesterday, the weirdest thing and I still don't know or remember how I started looking but I started looking at condos/townhouses in CA, Atlanta and where I am now, Richmond.  That wasn't really a motivation before.  I keep getting this feeling that it's almost time but I'm afraid that's really me that is conjuring up that. 

I just want to do this God's way.  Especially since this is a huge step and lifestyle change.  I didn't listen to him when it came to school and as a result, I'm still learning and following the consequences of jumping the gun so fast so I definitely want to follow him this time and let him do the matchmaking.  

Oh yeah, and I'm thinking about babies.  Something that has scared me to death in the past.  I would love to have a little mini me.


----------



## Renewed1

makeupgirl I can relate to your entire post. I feel the same way. I'm reading books, blogs on being a wife, understanding men, etc etc. 

I feel that God is preparing me to attract/retain my FH and how to be a proper wife, etc. 

I stay prayerful and constantly ask for God's direction and what to do. I took the limits off, I know what people say and I know the do's and don'ts. But I'm trusting and expecting God to do the miraculous. 

Like, I can go grocery shopping to meet my hubby. Literally opening my front door and he walks by. Whatever whatever, I think having that God CAN attitude, open doors. 

Yes, we as individuals have to give God something to work with; even if its changing our mindsets.


----------



## Shimmie

makeupgirl said:


> Ok ladies,  Question for ya.
> 
> Did or does anyone have that "I want to say feeling" but sort of like a nesting instinct type feeling before meeting your spouse?  Lately, Ive been (well for the last 2 years) I've had the urge to really learn how to cook.  Even last thanksgiving, my mom actually let me cook the turkey and she never does that.
> 
> I just had this feeling that it was almost time.  (I could be off, lol) but also I've been more intuned with develop and really coming into my feminine/girly side: Actually shaving legs (ok badly attempting at home wax) I actually brought a dress (I haven't worn one in years), I'm wearing little jewelry but also making sure I at least have lip gloss on when I leave the house.
> 
> Taking more interest in my health.  I'm looking for a signature perfume but right now my little black book body mist will do.  Also, I've been looking at different wedding/newlywed blogs on the web (I already decided that due to very limited funds, I will have a very cheap wedding ) .  Then yesterday, the weirdest thing and I still don't know or remember how I started looking but I started looking at condos/townhouses in CA, Atlanta and where I am now, Richmond.  That wasn't really a motivation before.
> 
> I keep getting this feeling that it's almost time but I'm afraid that's really me that is conjuring up that.
> 
> I just want to do this God's way.  Especially since this is a huge step and lifestyle change.  I didn't listen to him when it came to school and as a result, I'm still learning and following the consequences of jumping the gun so fast so I definitely want to follow him this time and let him do the matchmaking.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I'm thinking about babies.  Something that has scared me to death in the past.  I would love to have a little mini me.



I wouldn't doubt that God is preparing you.   As you look through the Bible, before God 'moved', He prepared.   The first example 'written' is in Genesis Chapter 1... In the beginning.... God put everything in place here upon the earth, before He placed the first human being, 'Adam' here.  

From Genesis to Revelation, God prepares, before He moves in our lives.

With your experience, the only thing I can share with you as a surety, from experience, is to commit every single thing, every single thought, every single 'sense', every single 'feeling', every single element unto God.  

Keep a prayer journal, dates, times, 'feelings', dedicated unto the Lord.   Journal the scriptures He shares with you; journal what God speaks to you.   Journal and listen and commit, commit, commit, commit, commit every moment of all of this, unto Him.   

You can't miss...  Loved One, you cannot miss.   

God bless you and happy hubbie to you.


----------



## stephluv

this is still one of my fav threads...

even tho i've decided that if its going to happen it will---  I kinda dont think the one for me will find me and I will end up settling in the future for a guy that loves me more than I love him...i'm 26yrs young and friends are dating, engaged or already having kids and i'm just meetin males that are more physically attracted to me then spiritually/mentally OR i am not mentally, spiritually or physically attracted to them..I am content being single for the most part...but i think others get me discouraged when they say i'm too pretty to be single or I could have any guy i want, when will it be my turn etc... they have yet to understand its not that simple to or for me I havent seen positive examples of marriage esp in my own household so I'd rather be by myself happy then with someone miserable just to not be alone...all I need is God and all I want is to be happy....maybe i'm just a lil angry and definitely sad because i see Christian women all the time with "bad" husbands-- maybe they prayed for their mate too so why are they now sufferring What went wrong? I am scared to be hurt cause instead of just breakin off with a bf this person will be the one I stated vows in front of God with and that saddens me and puts a shield up Bad enough i love too easily and get caught up  

On another note: This thread has encouraged me to try praying about my love life again...this will be very hard for me to do Its like i'm showing weakness to love when I want to show that I can be happy by myself and not feel i need someone to be happy... in the meantime I will fantasize about what may not happen and enjoy all these testimonies 

whew Sorry i just felt the need to say this on here what I wont say aloud-- that I secretly do want to be married one day but i'm scared and too stubborn to take a chance I never want to submit and have a man walk all over me and i'm scared that if I do meet the "one" i'll end up pushing him away cause i'm scared he'll be just another fronting man that wants a trophy wife or even worst he'll be like my father


----------



## Love Always

I need to apply this prayer into my life.  I've been a little discouraged in my spirit but I have a mustard seed of faith that I'll be married.  I don't want to go into about my singleness but I pray that I'll meet my husband soon.  I pray for all of the singles that desire marriage and that it will be fulfilled in Jesus Name :heart2:.


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv  and  Love Always

_"Be not afraid... only believe." _

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I have to get more focused on my goal... Not saying that  I dotn trust in God, but if I just go to work, home, and stay there, and just start the process over, how will I ever be in a position to meet my future mate... Getting out there is the goal now... erplexed... 

I need to stay outta this forum, because it would be believed that my eggs have shrieveled up an dI will die next week with no man... erplexed... 

Turned 30 Last Monday, the 4th... *


----------



## Prudent1

@stephluv,
I used to be so twisted up in my beliefs and did not understand how to effectively weed out bad advice from so called women's empowerment groups until at one point they had me feeling bad for liking things like real love, monogamy, children (more then the standard 2), and *gasp* marriage. So, your feelings make perfect sense. God did create some with the gift of singleness but the majority of ppl were not created for such a lifestyle and there's nothing wrong about that. You are wise not to settle based on the whole 'You're too cute to be single' arguement. Those with 100% of their beauty deep on the inside get married too so, that has nothing to do with it. The common theme each of these women now happily married have shared is this- when they put God first and learned to build a stable realtionship with Him, He allowed that FH to appear and the rest as they say is history.

AnjelLuvsUBabe, 
As long as you stay healthy you have many years of fertility ahead of you @ 30. Now if you abuse your body and eat any old way, etc, .


----------



## Shimmie

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I have to get more focused on my goal... Not saying that  I dotn trust in God, but if I just go to work, home, and stay there, and just start the process over, how will I ever be in a position to meet my future mate... Getting out there is the goal now... erplexed...
> 
> I need to stay outta this forum, because it would be believed that my eggs have shrieveled up an dI will die next week with no man... erplexed...
> 
> Turned 30 Last Monday, the 4th... *



Think of Ruth... She got up, went to the fields (work) all day, came home fed Naomi, kept busy, loved and nurtured her; went to bed, got up next day, worked, home, bed, next day, work, home, bed, next day....

Boaz.......   

For him, she was his love at first sight.


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie said:


> Think of Ruth... She got up, went to the fields (work) all day, came home fed Naomi, kept busy, loved and nurtured her; went to bed, got up next day, worked, home, bed, next day, work, home, bed, next day....
> 
> Boaz.......
> 
> For him, she was his love at first sight.



It's interesting that you posted this, Shimmie. I'm going to take a leaf from Ruth's book and just live my life. When it's time for my Boaz to show up; he will.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> It's interesting that you posted this, Shimmie. I'm going to take a leaf from Ruth's book and just live my life. When it's time for my Boaz to show up; he will.



   Amen.   I am in total agreement with you.  Totally. 

With that leaf' from 'Ruth', remember also that Ruth was not dressed in her finest of linens when Boaz saw her.   She was working in the fields (in the dirt), she was glowing from perspiration ( I can't apply the word 'sweat' to a woman, it's just not 'proper'...  )   

Anyhoo.... Ruth did not get 'dolled' up until Naomi told her what to do.   

The Point is:   Don't panic when you first meet 'him', if you are out and about and your hair is wrapped, no make-up, etc.   He will 'know' you and 'fall in love' with you from first sight.    

You can 'wow' him later when he takes you out for lunch or dinner.   :reddancer:


----------



## Prudent1

Shimmie said:


> Amen. I am in total agreement with you. Totally.
> 
> With that leaf' from 'Ruth', remember also that Ruth was not dressed in her finest of linens when Boaz saw her. She was working in the fields (in the dirt), she was glowing from perspiration ( I can't apply the word 'sweat' to a woman, it's just not 'proper'...  )
> 
> Anyhoo.... Ruth did not get 'dolled' up until Naomi told her what to do.
> 
> *The Point is: Don't panic when you first meet 'him', if you are out and about and your hair is wrapped, no make-up, etc. He will 'know' you and 'fall in love' with you from first sight. *
> 
> *You can 'wow' him later when he takes you out for lunch or dinner.* :reddancer:


 B/c one thanks was not enough...


----------



## makeupgirl

bump....bump....I can sense there are some stories and reports to be given.


----------



## godzchildtoo

Hey Ladies!  Keep me on the prayer list.  I'm finally accepting my own desire to get married, vs just shrugging it off.  Screen hug for my girlfriends I'm praying for too.


----------



## TeeMBL

So I finally read this entire thread, had to take a break and cry/pray to my Father.  Over the last few months I have been asking God to show me if a certain man is my husband or not.  I just want to be in God's will, and if I need to let him go I want that to come from God.  I just haven't received a clear yes or no answer.  My feelings are so strong for him that I need a really strong word from God to show me what to do.

I've been praying about this for two months, and decided last week to just let it go and forget about him.  One thing I never really understood is the concept of a mustard seed size of faith.  IMO it was either you believed or didn't.  In this situation I think I understand, in that my desire to give up is competing with that mustard seed deep in my spirit that believes this is my husband.  I find myself having moments of belief and then forcing myself to snap out of it.  Kind of like my mind (what I see) competing with my spirit (faith the size of a mustard seed).  I'm just having trouble moving without some kind of miraculous sign from God.

I've been praying for my husband for several years, I'm just ready to receive him today.


----------



## jerseygurl

jerseygurl said:


> I needed to read this thread. I've going through ups and downs and I feel like marriage will never happen for me. But now I believe more than ever that my time is fast approaching.
> 
> Thank you Shimmie for reminding me never to doubt God's promises for my life.



I guess I need to come back to this thread. So I am MRS Jerseygurl now!!!! I really believe that God had plans for me cos I met my husband the next month after writing this post. We were introduced by his SIL who incidentally is a relative of mine.

It was a long distance relationship and we finally met after a few months of talking, texts, emailing and we just kept flowing till we flowed to the altar. 

Ladies never lose hope, your time will come. Remain blessed ladies.


----------



## ccd

This is just tremendous!!  I feel
Blessed to have been able to find this thread. As usual, I go through dry spells and then there are floods of suitors..... I'm not
In the mood to deal with counterfeits anymore!!!

Thank you Shimmie!!! Thank you to
Your soul and wisdom...... Not even read the second page but I had to say I'm grateful for you and your Light!!!!

Let it shine! Let it shine! Let it shine 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ccd

jerseygurl said:


> I guess I need to come back to this thread. So I am MRS Jerseygurl now!!!! I really believe that God had plans for me cos I met my husband the next month after writing this post. We were introduced by his SIL who incidentally is a relative of mine.
> 
> It was a long distance relationship and we finally met after a few months of talking, texts, emailing and we just kept flowing till we flowed to the altar.
> 
> Ladies never lose hope, your time will come. Remain blessed ladies.



Omg!!!! Congrats and thank you for sharing this!!!!! Lol wow!! Your blessing blessed me!!! I'm going back
to read this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela

jerseygurl, Congratulations on your nuptials! This is wonderful....




jerseygurl said:


> I guess I need to come back to this thread. So I am MRS Jerseygurl now!!!! I really believe that God had plans for me cos I met my husband the next month after writing this post. We were introduced by his SIL who incidentally is a relative of mine.
> 
> It was a long distance relationship and we finally met after a few months of talking, texts, emailing and we just kept flowing till we flowed to the altar.
> 
> Ladies never lose hope, your time will come. Remain blessed ladies.


----------



## Laela

Great! 

*Court: Prop. 8 Supporters Have Legal Right to Defend Marriage Amendment*

The California Supreme Court ruled Thursday that proponents of Proposition 8 – the 2008 voter-approved ballot initiative that defined marriage as between a man and a woman – have legal standing to defend the amendment in federal court.

*The California Supreme Court ruled Thursday *that proponents of Proposition 8 – the 2008 voter-approved ballot initiative that defined marriage as between a man and a woman – have legal standing to defend the amendment in federal court.

The appeals case by Prop. 8 supporters was in danger of being derailed when a district court in August 2010 struck down Prop. 8 and named defendants – then-Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger and then Attorney General Jerry Brown – refused to appeal the ruling.

But the California Supreme Court unanimously ruled Thursday that the ProtectMarriage.com legal team, including Alliance Defense Fund attorneys, have the right under state law to defend the amendment.

The high court was asked by the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals to decide on the legal standing of ProtectMarriage.com – the official proponents of the state amendment – since the state declined to defend its own Constitution, noted ADF.

“The court was clearly right to conclude that the California marriage amendment should not go undefended just because state officials have refused to defend it,” said ADF Senior Counsel Brian Raum in a statement. “Because the people of California have a right to be defended, Proposition 8’s official proponents will be allowed to continue defending the marriage amendment. Otherwise, state officials would have succeeded in indirectly invalidating a measure that they had no power to strike down directly.”

The high court’s ruling means that the appeals court panel must decide how to apply the decision to the ongoing legal battle over Prop. 8.

 The California Supreme Court had actually legalized same-sex marriage in May 2008, but it came to a halt a few months later with the approval of Prop. 8. The high court upheld the amendment but did not void same-sex marriages that occurred between its 2008 ruling and the passage of Prop. 8.

In the 2008 election, a majority of California voters supported Prop. 8, leading to an amendment to the state’s Constitution that essentially banned gay marriage. However last August, then Chief U.S. District Judge Vaughn Walker, who was later found to be in a long-term same-sex relationship, struck down the measure as unconstitutional. He concluded that moral disapproval alone is an improper basis on which to deny legal marriage to gay men and women.

Since the California governor and attorney general refused to appeal Walker’s ruling, ProtectMarriage.com started the appeal process and the 9th Circuit Court began hearing arguments in December 2010.

*California Supreme Court’s opinion:*
_
“In a post election challenge to a voter-approved initiative measure, the official proponents of the initiative are authorized under California law to appear and assert the state‘s interest in the initiative‘s validity and to appeal a judgment invalidating the measure when the public officials who ordinarily defend the measure or appeal such a judgment decline to do so.

“Neither the Governor, the Attorney General, nor any other executive or legislative official has the authority to veto or invalidate an initiative measure that has been approved by the voters,” the court concluded. “It would exalt form over substance to interpret California law in a manner that would permit these public officials to indirectly achieve such a result by denying the official initiative proponents the authority to step in to assert the state‘s interest…._”


----------



## alwaysinchrist

I have been separated for the past 5months from my H. We have just started talking again and set up counseling with my pastors this week. I have been praying to God for strengh regarding my marriage b/c so much has happen...I feel torn to leave and/or stay but im taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Prudent1

alwaysinchrist,
I'm praying for your marriage. I'm glad you are both seeking Godly counsel. As a divorcee, I can attest to the ravages of this situation personally. What I didn't want to understand/ fully understand then is that God is a healer. He can and wants to fix your relationship and anything else that may not be whole concerning you. Don't give up! Consider joining us as we pray during the prayer line (see sticky in this CF). Either way, we will be praying for you and are willing to make suggestions on materials that have helped us in relationships as needed. Just wanted to send you an e-hug.


----------



## alwaysinchrist

Prudent1 said:


> @alwaysinchrist,
> I'm praying for your marriage. I'm glad you are both seeking Godly counsel. As a divorcee, I can attest to the ravages of this situation personally. What I didn't want to understand/ fully understand then is that God is a healer. He can and wants to fix your relationship and anything else that may not be whole concerning you. Don't give up! Consider joining us as we pray during the prayer line (see sticky in this CF). Either way, we will be praying for you and are willing to make suggestions on materials that have helped us in relationships as needed. Just wanted to send you an e-hug.


 

Prudent1
Thank you sooooo much!! Im going through a rough time and my family dont understand. But I have God, my church family and you guys. I know God is going to work it at his Will not mine regardless if you stay together or go our own seprate ways.


----------



## Laela

Shimmie, I hope you don't mind me posting this important update. Just came across the news article on what's going on in New York as well:

*Judge Says Suit to Void Marriage Act May Proceed*
By THOMAS KAPLAN
Published: November 29, 2011

Harshly criticizing Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo for the tactics he used to win approval of same-sex marriage, a state judge has ruled that a lawsuit challenging the enactment of New York’s Marriage Equality Act can proceed.

Acting Justice Robert B. Wiggins of State Supreme Court in Livingston County, in the Finger Lakes region, wrote that it was possible that the Republican majority in the State Senate had violated the state’s open meetings law as it discussed whether to bring the marriage bill to a vote.

His ruling offered a flash of hope for the conservative group that filed the lawsuit, New Yorkers for Constitutional Freedoms, which is asking the court to overturn the marriage law and nullify the weddings that have been performed under it.

The state attorney general, Eric T. Schneiderman, had sought the dismissal of the lawsuit. Justice Wiggins dismissed some elements of the case but said it could proceed on the open-meetings issue.

His ruling, which was dated Nov. 18, was critical of closed-door meetings and expedited voting procedures that preceded passage of the measure in the final moments of this year’s legislative session.

“It is ironic that much of the state’s brief passionately spews sanctimonious verbiage on the separation of powers in the governmental branches,” Justice Wiggins wrote, “and clear arm-twisting by the Executive on the Legislative permeates this entire process.”

In the ruling, which was four singled-spaced pages, Justice Wiggins focused on the legality of private meetings held by Senate Republicans before the vote. Four Republicans ultimately voted for the bill, providing the critical votes for its passage.

The lawsuit alleged that several of the meetings — including one hosted by Mr. Cuomo at the Executive Mansion and another in which Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg addressed the Republicans in a closed-door session at the Capitol — should have been subject to the open meetings law, because they included not only the Republican caucus, but also elected officials who are not Republicans.

In a court filing, Mr. Schneiderman rejected that suggestion, saying the sessions were exempt from the open meetings law because meetings of party caucuses can remain private, even if guests are invited to attend.

Justice Wiggins said that there were “not sufficient facts before the court to determine the matter,” and that the case would proceed.

Opponents of same-sex marriage were delighted with the ruling.

“We have said all along that we look forward to our day in court,” said the Rev. Jason J. McGuire, executive director of New Yorkers for Constitutional Freedoms. “Now we will have it. The legality of our legislative process must be protected.”

Same-sex marriage advocates said they remained confident that the Marriage Equality Act would be upheld.

“Some extremist groups are making a desperate attempt to stop the rocket ship of equality with a few feathers in the wind,” said Ross D. Levi, the executive director of the Empire State Pride Agenda. “But we are confident they will not succeed.”

A spokesman for Mr. Cuomo declined to comment, and a spokesman for Mr. Schneiderman said the attorney general’s office was reviewing the ruling. Mr. Schneiderman is also seeking the dismissal of a separate lawsuit filed by opponents of the marriage law in federal court.

Justice Wiggins was particularly critical of the governor’s use of a procedural maneuver that allowed legislators to vote on the Marriage Equality Act immediately after the bill was drafted, rather than waiting for three days, as is normally required.


----------



## Sarophina

I *needed* that prayer Shimmie! I've been discouraged lately in this area. Thought I met a potential, but, he turned out to be just like the rest :side eye:

But, anyways I'm going to believe what I CANNOT see. I don't want to settle for Ishmael. I'm claiming my Issac!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Shimmie, I hope you don't mind me posting this important update. Just came across the news article on what's going on in New York as well:
> 
> *Judge Says Suit to Void Marriage Act May Proceed*
> By THOMAS KAPLAN
> Published: November 29, 2011
> 
> Harshly criticizing Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo for the tactics he used to win approval of same-sex marriage, a state judge has ruled that a lawsuit challenging the enactment of New York’s Marriage Equality Act can proceed.
> 
> Acting Justice Robert B. Wiggins of State Supreme Court in Livingston County, in the Finger Lakes region, wrote that it was possible that the Republican majority in the State Senate had violated the state’s open meetings law as it discussed whether to bring the marriage bill to a vote.
> 
> His ruling offered a flash of hope for the conservative group that filed the lawsuit, New Yorkers for Constitutional Freedoms, which is asking the court to overturn the marriage law and nullify the weddings that have been performed under it.
> 
> The state attorney general, Eric T. Schneiderman, had sought the dismissal of the lawsuit. Justice Wiggins dismissed some elements of the case but said it could proceed on the open-meetings issue.
> 
> His ruling, which was dated Nov. 18, was critical of closed-door meetings and expedited voting procedures that preceded passage of the measure in the final moments of this year’s legislative session.
> 
> “It is ironic that much of the state’s brief passionately spews sanctimonious verbiage on the separation of powers in the governmental branches,” Justice Wiggins wrote, “and clear arm-twisting by the Executive on the Legislative permeates this entire process.”
> 
> In the ruling, which was four singled-spaced pages, Justice Wiggins focused on the legality of private meetings held by Senate Republicans before the vote. Four Republicans ultimately voted for the bill, providing the critical votes for its passage.
> 
> The lawsuit alleged that several of the meetings — including one hosted by Mr. Cuomo at the Executive Mansion and another in which Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg addressed the Republicans in a closed-door session at the Capitol — should have been subject to the open meetings law, because they included not only the Republican caucus, but also elected officials who are not Republicans.
> 
> In a court filing, Mr. Schneiderman rejected that suggestion, saying the sessions were exempt from the open meetings law because meetings of party caucuses can remain private, even if guests are invited to attend.
> 
> Justice Wiggins said that there were “not sufficient facts before the court to determine the matter,” and that the case would proceed.
> 
> Opponents of same-sex marriage were delighted with the ruling.
> 
> “We have said all along that we look forward to our day in court,” said the Rev. Jason J. McGuire, executive director of New Yorkers for Constitutional Freedoms. “Now we will have it. The legality of our legislative process must be protected.”
> 
> Same-sex marriage advocates said they remained confident that the Marriage Equality Act would be upheld.
> 
> “Some extremist groups are making a desperate attempt to stop the rocket ship of equality with a few feathers in the wind,” said Ross D. Levi, the executive director of the Empire State Pride Agenda. “But we are confident they will not succeed.”
> 
> A spokesman for Mr. Cuomo declined to comment, and a spokesman for Mr. Schneiderman said the attorney general’s office was reviewing the ruling. Mr. Schneiderman is also seeking the dismissal of a separate lawsuit filed by opponents of the marriage law in federal court.
> 
> Justice Wiggins was particularly critical of the governor’s use of a procedural maneuver that allowed legislators to vote on the Marriage Equality Act immediately after the bill was drafted, rather than waiting for three days, as is normally required.



Heavenly Father, Our Lord God above.... Indeed you are our God above.   Marriage is YOURS and it cannot and will not be redefined by man, neither will nor can it be defiled.    In Jesus' Name, for this I thank you Amen and Amen. 

Laela, thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing this; forgive my oversight, please forgive me that I didn't respond to this earlier.    Yet praise God and I thank you again and again for your faithful heart.

Laela, this news could not be more fitting, for it is proves all the more that it is God who has ordained Marriage and the pure definition of it and all the more, it proves that it is INDEED God's Will For Anyone Who Desires to be Married, Shall be.   Marriage is indeed the Will of God.    

   AND  

Glory to God forever and ever, Amen.

BTW:   As a Naturally Born and Breed "Harlem Baby", is therefore, by the power of prayer vested in me by the Lord of my Life, Jesus Christ, by way of the Holy Spirit, given to us by God our Father....  

God heard the Heart of My Prayers....          New York is not going down...  Jesus is Lord over this State, not the folly of man.   Praise God forever and ever,


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> I wouldn't doubt that God is preparing you.   As you look through the Bible, before God 'moved', He prepared.   The first example 'written' is in Genesis Chapter 1... In the beginning.... God put everything in place here upon the earth, before He placed the first human being, 'Adam' here.
> 
> From Genesis to Revelation, God prepares, before He moves in our lives.
> 
> With your experience, the only thing I can share with you as a surety, from experience, is to commit every single thing, every single thought, every single 'sense', every single 'feeling', every single element unto God.
> 
> Keep a prayer journal, dates, times, 'feelings', dedicated unto the Lord.   Journal the scriptures He shares with you; journal what God speaks to you.   Journal and listen and commit, commit, commit, commit, commit every moment of all of this, unto Him.
> 
> You can't miss...  Loved One, you cannot miss.
> 
> God bless you and happy hubbie to you.



I was a little discouraged lately but these past 2 weeks I've been exited and renewed in my faith and belief. 
It makes sense that God would prepare your way before placing you there. I always thought that we are co-creators in our lives because God gave us free will that we not only have to pray meditate and beleive it is achieved but do our part like the poster said about nesting learning wifely skills or working on ourselves in all ways. 
I know I didn't stumble upon this thread again by accident like Sug Avery sang "Gods tryna tell you something"  I believe this to be so true lately I've been doing some decluttering rearranging prayer meditation taking marriage advice from couples married 30+ years 
looking at my short comings and checking myself on them. 

So I'm litterally working on keeping some skills and developing others my wifely Domestic skills yeah cooking and cleaning 
not buying into that strong woman don't need a man bad attitude reading about submitting to a strong good man much easier to do now 
working on my fitness which I slacked on but I'm back on it no excuses

I believe that  both people have to be ready for marriage only then God makes it happen. 
Thanks OP and other poster for these lovely prayers and uplifting testimonials. 
For those that need a jump start inspiration 
Look up Txcutie75 engagement story on YT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CJkr0RKsEk


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> I was a little discouraged lately but these past 2 weeks I've been exited and renewed in my faith and belief.
> It makes sense that God would prepare your way before placing you there. I always thought that we are co-creators in our lives because God gave us free will that we not only have to pray meditate and beleive it is achieved but do our part like the poster said about nesting learning wifely skills or working on ourselves in all ways.
> I know I didn't stumble upon this thread again by accident like Sug Avery sang "Gods tryna tell you something"  I believe this to be so true lately I've been doing some decluttering rearranging prayer meditation taking marriage advice from couples married 30+ years
> looking at my short comings and checking myself on them.
> 
> So I'm litterally working on keeping some skills and developing others my wifely Domestic skills yeah cooking and cleaning
> not buying into that strong woman don't need a man bad attitude reading about submitting to a strong good man much easier to do now
> working on my fitness which I slacked on but I'm back on it no excuses
> 
> I believe that  both people have to be ready for marriage only then God makes it happen.
> Thanks OP and other poster for these lovely prayers and uplifting testimonials.
> For those that need a jump start inspiration
> Look up Txcutie75 engagement story on YT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CJkr0RKsEk



Lucia, you are going to be a beautiful Bride, truly beautiful inside and out.   The heart of your husband will one with you and you will melt his heart each time he thinks of you as his wife.   

I thank God for your husband who will love you as you are and that you will never, ever have to bend over backwards and forwards just to please or keep him.   You will never be sujected to lowering your self esteem just to have a man in your life, neither lower your standards or your dreams of being completely happy.   

Submit does not mean subdue, instead the two of you will be a perfect blend of who the two of you are; you will be the perfect union of being 'One'.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...  

And yes, I have scripture to back this up....  

*Philippians 2*

_ If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies, 

2Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind. 

 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves. 

 Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others. 


:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


*Colossians 2:2*

That their hearts might be comforted, being knit together in love, and unto all riches of the full assurance of understanding, to the acknowledgement of the mystery of God, and of the Father, and of Christ; 

_

To God be the Glory, forever and ever,  Amen. 


:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> Lucia, you are going to be a beautiful Bride, truly beautiful inside and out.   The heart of your husband will one with you and you will melt his heart each time he thinks of you as his wife.
> 
> I thank God for your husband who will love you as you are and that you will never, ever have to bend over backwards and forwards just to please or keep him.   You will never be sujected to lowering your self esteem just to have a man in your life, neither lower your standards or your dreams of being completely happy.
> 
> Submit does not mean subdue, instead the two of you will be a perfect blend of who the two of you are; you will be the perfect union of being 'One'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...
> 
> And yes, I have scripture to back this up....
> 
> *Philippians 2*
> 
> _ If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,
> 
> 2Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.
> 
> Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.
> 
> Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.
> 
> 
> :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:
> 
> 
> *Colossians 2:2*
> 
> That their hearts might be comforted, being knit together in love, and unto all riches of the full assurance of understanding, to the acknowledgement of the mystery of God, and of the Father, and of Christ;
> 
> _
> 
> To God be the Glory, forever and ever,  Amen.
> 
> 
> :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:



Thanks you so much for your uplifting words and spirit. I will read this whenever I feel discouraged. The button wasn't enough.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Thanks you so much for your uplifting words and spirit. I will read this whenever I feel discouraged. The button wasn't enough.



A Good Father always betrothes his daughters...    There's no better Father than our Father God, who art in Heaven...

In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen


----------



## Kimbosheart

Thanks for bumping this thread. 

Since I first stumbled upon this thread years ago, I've moved on from the gentlemen who was troubling me at the time. God in his perfection delivered me to the man I'm now in love with. We aren't married and I've found myself getting impatient with that. He's clearly just as crazy about me as I am about him. This thread reminded me to let God decide the time. We've found each other but we both need to be fully ready to place God first then each other. I have been feverishly praying for a loving faithful happy and fulfilling marriage that glorifies God and I now realize that God is giving me exactly that, hence the wait. This thread reminded me that God is protecting me. Me and my guy aren't perfect and if this guy is truly who God wants me to marry God is making sure we are cooked just long enough to deliver the kind of marriage i want. 

I also need to get back to my love and joy in God. When we used to talk throughout the day and laugh. I flipped right back into that again last night when I started reading through this thread again. I've been praying lately when technically I used to pray all day through my constant conversations with God.

Thanks again Shimmie there's so much wisdom and peace in this thread. I will speak to God about all of my sisters on this thread that y'all are fulfilled and happy and blessed. 


Replying from my iPhone


----------



## Shimmie

Kimbosheart said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread.
> 
> Since I first stumbled upon this thread years ago, I've moved on from the gentlemen who was troubling me at the time. God in his perfection delivered me to the man I'm now in love with. We aren't married and I've found myself getting impatient with that. He's clearly just as crazy about me as I am about him. This thread reminded me to let God decide the time. We've found each other but we both need to be fully ready to place God first then each other. I have been feverishly praying for a loving faithful happy and fulfilling marriage that glorifies God and I now realize that God is giving me exactly that, hence the wait. This thread reminded me that God is protecting me. Me and my guy aren't perfect and if this guy is truly who God wants me to marry God is making sure we are cooked just long enough to deliver the kind of marriage i want.
> 
> I also need to get back to my love and joy in God. When we used to talk throughout the day and laugh. I flipped right back into that again last night when I started reading through this thread again. I've been praying lately when technically I used to pray all day through my constant conversations with God.
> 
> Thanks again Shimmie there's so much wisdom and peace in this thread. I will speak to God about all of my sisters on this thread that y'all are fulfilled and happy and blessed.
> 
> 
> Replying from my iPhone



Kimbosheart...

I wish for you all of the joys and blessings of a happy marriage ordained by God our Father;  a Father who always 'Betrothes' His Precious Daughters.


----------



## Iammoney

wishing all the ladies here the best


----------



## Lucia

Uplifting song 
Hallelujah by Heather Williams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42k-KLoNnfQ&feature=related


----------



## Renewed1

Lucia said:


> Uplifting song
> Hallelujah by Heather Williams
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42k-KLoNnfQ&feature=related



YUP LOVE HER!!! There's a part when she was singing halleuljah....I felt her anointing.


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> wishing all the ladies here the best



 


Thank you, Beautiful One....


----------



## Lucia

I recently started reading the Bible and I found a free app called daily bread 
It's good for someone like me who need a guide to study and it tells you how much you've read ther are others too all free. 
Now I did my reading for today and I bought this was very relevant to this post 

Isaiah 54 part of it 

The Future Glory of Zion

*1 “Sing, barren woman, 
***you who never bore a child; 
burst into song, shout for joy, 
***you who were never in labor; 
*because more are the children of the desolate woman 
**than of her who has a husband,” 
************says the LORD. *
2 “Enlarge the place of your tent, 
***stretch your tent curtains wide, 
***do not hold back; 
lengthen your cords, 
***strengthen your stakes. 
3 For you will spread out to the right and to the left; 
***your descendants will dispossess nations 
***and settle in their desolate cities.
**4 “Do not be afraid; you will not be put to shame. 
***Do not fear disgrace; you will not be humiliated. *
You will forget the shame of your youth 
***and remember no more the reproach of your widowhood. 
5 For your Maker is your husband— 
***the LORD Almighty is his name— 
the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer; 
***he is called the God of all the earth. 
6 The LORD will call you back 
***as if you were a wife deserted and distressed in spirit— 
a wife who married young, 
***only to be rejected,” says your God. 
7 “For a brief moment I abandoned you, 
***but with deep compassion I will bring you back. 
8 In a surge of anger 
***I hid my face from you for a moment, 
but with everlasting kindness 
***I will have compassion on you,” 
***says the LORD your Redeemer.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> I recently started reading the Bible and I found a free app called daily bread
> It's good for someone like me who need a guide to study and it tells you how much you've read ther are others too all free.
> Now I did my reading for today and I bought this was very relevant to this post
> 
> Isaiah 54 part of it
> 
> The Future Glory of Zion
> 
> *1 “Sing, barren woman,
> ***you who never bore a child;
> burst into song, shout for joy,
> ***you who were never in labor;
> *because more are the children of the desolate woman
> **than of her who has a husband,”
> ************says the LORD. *
> 2 “Enlarge the place of your tent,
> ***stretch your tent curtains wide,
> ***do not hold back;
> lengthen your cords,
> ***strengthen your stakes.
> 3 For you will spread out to the right and to the left;
> ***your descendants will dispossess nations
> ***and settle in their desolate cities.
> **4 “Do not be afraid; you will not be put to shame.
> ***Do not fear disgrace; you will not be humiliated. *
> You will forget the shame of your youth
> ***and remember no more the reproach of your widowhood.
> 5 For your Maker is your husband—
> ***the LORD Almighty is his name—
> the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer;
> ***he is called the God of all the earth.
> 6 The LORD will call you back
> ***as if you were a wife deserted and distressed in spirit—
> a wife who married young,
> ***only to be rejected,” says your God.
> 7 “For a brief moment I abandoned you,
> ***but with deep compassion I will bring you back.
> 8 In a surge of anger
> ***I hid my face from you for a moment,
> but with everlasting kindness
> ***I will have compassion on you,”
> ***says the LORD your Redeemer.



Lucia... 

God is speaking to your heart, Precious one...  God is speaking to His precious daughter (and daughters) of what He is about to do, just for you.  

Thank you for being such a loving woman and daughter of God.   You were designed to be happily married; and to a man who loves you as God loves you, without conditions, without high expectations, without reservations or regrets.   

Praise God, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Shimmie, I hope you don't mind me posting this important update. Just came across the news article on what's going on in New York as well:
> 
> *Judge Says Suit to Void Marriage Act May Proceed*
> By THOMAS KAPLAN
> Published: November 29, 2011
> 
> Harshly criticizing Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo for the tactics he used to win approval of same-sex marriage, a state judge has ruled that a lawsuit challenging the enactment of New York’s Marriage Equality Act can proceed.
> 
> Acting Justice Robert B. Wiggins of State Supreme Court in Livingston County, in the Finger Lakes region, wrote that it was possible that the Republican majority in the State Senate had violated the state’s open meetings law as it discussed whether to bring the marriage bill to a vote.
> 
> His ruling offered a flash of hope for the conservative group that filed the lawsuit, New Yorkers for Constitutional Freedoms, which is asking the court to overturn the marriage law and nullify the weddings that have been performed under it.
> 
> The state attorney general, Eric T. Schneiderman, had sought the dismissal of the lawsuit. Justice Wiggins dismissed some elements of the case but said it could proceed on the open-meetings issue.
> 
> His ruling, which was dated Nov. 18, was critical of closed-door meetings and expedited voting procedures that preceded passage of the measure in the final moments of this year’s legislative session.
> 
> “It is ironic that much of the state’s brief passionately spews sanctimonious verbiage on the separation of powers in the governmental branches,” Justice Wiggins wrote, “and clear arm-twisting by the Executive on the Legislative permeates this entire process.”
> 
> In the ruling, which was four singled-spaced pages, Justice Wiggins focused on the legality of private meetings held by Senate Republicans before the vote. Four Republicans ultimately voted for the bill, providing the critical votes for its passage.
> 
> The lawsuit alleged that several of the meetings — including one hosted by Mr. Cuomo at the Executive Mansion and another in which Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg addressed the Republicans in a closed-door session at the Capitol — should have been subject to the open meetings law, because they included not only the Republican caucus, but also elected officials who are not Republicans.
> 
> In a court filing, Mr. Schneiderman rejected that suggestion, saying the sessions were exempt from the open meetings law because meetings of party caucuses can remain private, even if guests are invited to attend.
> 
> Justice Wiggins said that there were “not sufficient facts before the court to determine the matter,” and that the case would proceed.
> 
> Opponents of same-sex marriage were delighted with the ruling.
> 
> “We have said all along that we look forward to our day in court,” said the Rev. Jason J. McGuire, executive director of New Yorkers for Constitutional Freedoms. “Now we will have it. The legality of our legislative process must be protected.”
> 
> Same-sex marriage advocates said they remained confident that the Marriage Equality Act would be upheld.
> 
> “Some extremist groups are making a desperate attempt to stop the rocket ship of equality with a few feathers in the wind,” said Ross D. Levi, the executive director of the Empire State Pride Agenda. “But we are confident they will not succeed.”
> 
> A spokesman for Mr. Cuomo declined to comment, and a spokesman for Mr. Schneiderman said the attorney general’s office was reviewing the ruling. Mr. Schneiderman is also seeking the dismissal of a separate lawsuit filed by opponents of the marriage law in federal court.
> 
> Justice Wiggins was particularly critical of the governor’s use of a procedural maneuver that allowed legislators to vote on the Marriage Equality Act immediately after the bill was drafted, rather than waiting for three days, as is normally required.



I love this post...  Laela, thank you so much again for sharing this awesome report.    

I'm laughing for only the devil would have to sneak around to 'sneak' something in.  His sloofoot isn't all that slick afterall.


----------



## Laela

^^^ yeah, yeah, yeah.. **nodding profusely in agreement**

As my nephew used to say as a toddler.. _HUGGIE!_


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> ^^^ yeah, yeah, yeah.. **nodding profusely in agreement**
> 
> As my nephew used to say as a toddler.. _HUGGIE!_



Awwwww, right back at you Precious ... "huggies" right back at you and hubbie.


----------



## Shimmie

_"He that shall come, shall come and will not tarry...."_

_Whom God Hath Joined Together, Let No Man Put Assunder_


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This was beautiful and so very true!


----------



## Lucia

For those of you who like concrete numbers: 

How many people got married in 2009-2010?

4,153,237 People.

~2,176,618 couples

Actual concrete numbers that plenty of women are still getting married, wifed up, and hitched, so don't listen to the hype. 


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_people_got_married_in_2009-2010


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> For those of you who like concrete numbers:
> 
> How many people got married in 2009-2010?
> 
> 4,153,237 People.
> 
> ~2,176,618 couples
> 
> Actual concrete numbers that plenty of women are still getting married, wifed up, and hitched, so don't listen to the hype.
> 
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_people_got_married_in_2009-2010



Awwww, thank you, Lucia.   This is awesome information.     You are God's gift and do not ever forget it.


----------



## sweetvi

Ohwow Lucia

This was right on time...thanks!
P.s. I am  enjoying getting to know God personally and developing relationship with him.


----------



## AfrikanRose

Hello all. I am trying to be positive. My last relationship that I actually thought would lead to marriage...didn't. He talked so much about fighting Satan to be with me, but apparently I was worth only a text message proposal. Yes via text message. It was at least more than 140 characters. Twitter may have been better, as least more people would have known. Not face-to-face. Maybe he was afraid of my dad and couldn't drive up to just ask me face-to-face. Who knew? 6 years done. 

Maybe I am supposed to be the lone single chick that I know. I see my mom's face at times, like "What the hell is wrong with you that I have no son-in-law?" It hurts. I am just over it. There is a guy that wants to be with me, but I am not sure and I don't feel it. Sex is not enough for me (haven't gone there thankfully) and I can't get over the whole attacking a woman and going to prison thing either. I am worth more than that! I don't need Diddy money, but I think I can do better than a guy just off parole. Damn! I would rather just be single.


----------



## Shimmie

AfrikanRose said:


> Hello all. I am trying to be positive. My last relationship that I actually thought would lead to marriage...didn't. He talked so much about fighting Satan to be with me, but apparently I was worth only a text message proposal. Yes via text message. It was at least more than 140 characters. Twitter may have been better, as least more people would have known. Not face-to-face. Maybe he was afraid of my dad and couldn't drive up to just ask me face-to-face. Who knew? 6 years done.
> 
> Maybe I am supposed to be the lone single chick that I know. I see my mom's face at times, like "What the hell is wrong with you that I have no son-in-law?" It hurts. I am just over it. There is a guy that wants to be with me, but I am not sure and I don't feel it. Sex is not enough for me (haven't gone there thankfully) and I can't get over the whole attacking a woman and going to prison thing either. I am worth more than that! I don't need Diddy money, but I think I can do better than a guy just off parole. Damn! I would rather just be single.



God comes through.... and He will for you.  Just believe.  :Rose:


----------



## serenity34

Hello Shimmie, i am new to the forum and just want to let u know how inspiring you are.  I am in my 30+ and desire to get married and have kids and i feel discouraged at times due to pressure of family and getting older.  I have a twin brother who is already married. But i do not want to settle.  I know God has it in my future because i have such a strong desire and i continue to pray for it.  Thankyou for your inspirational words


----------



## Iammoney

bumping bumping  bumping


----------



## Shimmie

serenity34 said:


> Hello Shimmie, i am new to the forum and just want to let u know how inspiring you are.  I am in my 30+ and desire to get married and have kids and i feel discouraged at times due to pressure of family and getting older.  I have a twin brother who is already married. But i do not want to settle.  I know God has it in my future because i have such a strong desire and i continue to pray for it.  Thankyou for your inspirational words



serenity34.... 

I'm sorry for missing your post.  Thank you for being such an inspiration, for Iron sharpens Iron.   

I praise God for blessing you in Marriage and a true and happy Marriage which gives God all of the Glory... in Jesus' Name, it shall be done in your life ... Amen and Amen :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> bumping bumping  bumping



blqlady...

  Thank you for bumping this, sweet lady... :Rose:


----------



## Missy25

This thread may be six years old but it is right on time for me. Thanks to Shimmie and all the other ladies for sharing scriptures, wisdom, and testimonies.  I'm fully confident in my Father's faithfulness.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ladies pray for me please....I need a miracle.


----------



## Kb3auty

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies pray for me please....I need a miracle.



Im praying for you!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies pray for me please....I need a miracle.



I'm praying for you too. Keep your eyes on Him not your circumstances! Amen!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I don't understand why it didn't work out when more than 2 were gathered in prayer? I just don't understand. I'm numb.


----------



## Shimmie

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't understand why it didn't work out when more than 2 were gathered in prayer? I just don't understand. I'm numb.



Dearest One... What happen?   

If you are unable to share, I fully understand.   

I'm definitely praying for you.


----------



## Kb3auty

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't understand why it didn't work out when more than 2 were gathered in prayer? I just don't understand. I'm numb.



God answers our prayers, he may answer with a no, yes or wait. ask him to speak to u, and guide you along this journey.

 Pray and wait on him. He knows what is best for u, and can see what we cannot at hind site! Have a blessed day and count on him!


----------



## londonfog

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't understand why it didn't work out when more than 2 were gathered in prayer? I just don't understand. I'm numb.


 
I will keep you lifted up in prayer!!


----------



## Lucia

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't understand why it didn't work out when more than 2 were gathered in prayer? I just don't understand. I'm numb.



ITA with Kb3auty

Be patient, keep your relationship with God strong, do you, work, enjoy life, find things that make you happy and fulfilled so that you will project happiness and love to the world, and it will come back to you many times over. This man whoever he is may be someone returning from your past, or someone new, but he has to be ready in God's eyes for you HIS daughter before God allows him to seek you out and find you. Remember God works on HIS time not yours. Pray on this, make a vision board (look it up on LOA thread if you do that) release any frustration or anger over this once you've gotten over this initial let down. 

Praying for you.  

watch this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVUIEq42F8


----------



## laCriolla

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies pray for me please....I need a miracle.



me too. me too


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

Ladies that are praying for a husband is it possible that God is sending men towards you but they are not exactly what you're looking for? Or are men not approaching at all?


----------



## frobellete

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Ladies that are praying for a husband is it possible that God is sending men towards you but they are not exactly what you're looking for? Or are men not approaching at all?



Because God knows us better and our tomorrows even more so and because His thoughts are not our thoughts, it is possible that God will send out a man and we miss him because we are not aligned to his will. 

Aside a man, I have prayed for things i thought I wanted and God gave me something else that didnt impress me much until further down the line i realised that His gift was better for it fit a situation I found myself in later much better eg i wanted a job and got another and i was upset two weeks after my start date the company i had originally wanted to work for went bankrupt. 

I think the same would happen while praying for a man.  The best thing is to align yourself to His will and lean not on your own understanding I find.

He is a good God He knows what you like and dont like, He will send someone you desire not a monster, but just maybe His picture is different from yours.

This is the approach I have adopted. It works cos I suppose I dont get approached by a gazillion men a day. If a man approaches me, and he seems sound and fits basic criteria eg he is a 'practising' mature christian etc, we have a few conversations and before I get invested (awaking love before its time solomon 8:4) i excuse myself and pray about him and wait on God regarding the situation. So far God has said no to the gentlemen suitors and each time i let them know and move on i discover something about the man that makes me thank God for the No.

Many married people say that when you meet your future husband you will know (it always makes me think of Mary the mother of Jesus meeting Elizabeth when they were pregnant for some reason lol).

I take this approach because I have had a few failed relationships and a failed long term relationship where i was so 'sure'. I find it easier to lean on God in acknowledgement that my judgement is flawed.

Yes I do go periods where there are no men at all approaching me (like now lol) and its easy to start doubting God etc. I am grateful for I have friends who are always so encouraging and are always willing to pray with me for weeks or intercede. 

Surely can God promise a thing and not bring it to pass? I take courage in that in difficult moments.

My approach is not the best and may need tweaking. Im sure some people have different views. Mine is just an opinion.


----------



## Choclatcotton

Im in thanks


----------



## Leigh

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Ladies that are praying for a husband is it possible that God is sending men towards you but they are not exactly what you're looking for? Or are men not approaching at all?



God is keeping all men away from me at this time.  It's very interesting. Very noticeable. So, I'm obviously being prepared for what's ahead.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

What if God sent you someone and you let him pass and now he's married. Will God chose another suitor or you blew your chance and your doomed to be alone?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Kinkyhairlady said:


> What if God sent you someone and you let him pass and now he's married. Will God chose another suitor or you blew your chance and your doomed to be alone?



If God sends you someone then wouldn't he be just for you?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If God sends you someone then wouldn't he be just for you?



What if you are not interested at the time? The person can't wait around for you forever right? That's what's been bothering me. Like did I lose my chance and I'll never get another.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Kinkyhairlady said:


> What if you are not interested at the time? The person can't wait around for you forever right? That's what's been bothering me. Like did I lose my chance and I'll never get another.



But I think God knows when you are ready and when you are not ready to receive what you need when you need it. So if he was for you, then he would have been for you. This is just what I think though.


----------



## Leigh

pre_medicalrulz said:


> But I think God knows when you are ready and when you are not ready to receive what you need when you need it. So if he was for you, then he would have been for you. This is just what I think though.



I agree.  God doesn't haphazardly send random men anyone's way.  The person He set aside for a person will show up when they are ready.


----------



## sweetvi

I specifically prayed for God to keep counterfeits , imitators, deceptions away from me. I rather be single then to waste my heart, time, and love on who, God did not intend for me.  I learned that the hard way twice before. God will not send you someone when your not ready. His ministry is too precious to be wasted ( IMO). ,he has a purpose for every union and he is a God of order and detail.

I must say you must remain in fasting and prayer! Very important to weed out the frauds

Ex: I met a guy about a week ago who was a gentlemen, attractive to me, had a nice vehicle and approached me in a respectful manner. He asked me to call but I was in a rush to go somewhere so I didn't.  The next morning the Holy Spirit kept demanding me to tears up the paper with his info. I hesitated, but then I remembered what I went through the last couple of times I disobeyed (drama,stress,etc). So I tore it up and thank God for whatever he is protecting me from.  


Moral of the story: I don't think God will send you someone when it's not your season....but the enemy sure can!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes

Will you ladies please pray for me?

Shimmie's marriage prayer and words have been such a blessing.  And I have an inkling that if I agree with God on that prayer with my whole heart, my husband will come with a quickness! 

It's like I feel this prompting but I'm scared.

I have a huge capacity to love and I know I will be a great wife to my great husband.  However, I'm afraid of the change.  I have so much "me" time as a single woman right now and it will be a sacrifice giving some of that time up.

I know the benefits will be worth the sacrifices but it's just taking that next step that's so hard.

So yeah...please pray that I'm in sync with God's timing and that I allow God to prepare me for the next chapter of my life.


----------



## Shimmie

EbonyEyes said:


> Will you ladies please pray for me?
> 
> Shimmie's marriage prayer and words have been such a blessing.  And I have an inkling that if I agree with God on that prayer with my whole heart, my husband will come with a quickness!
> 
> It's like I feel this prompting but I'm scared.
> 
> I have a huge capacity to love and I know I will be a great wife to my great husband.  However, I'm afraid of the change.  I have so much "me" time as a single woman right now and it will be a sacrifice giving some of that time up.
> 
> I know the benefits will be worth the sacrifices but it's just taking that next step that's so hard.
> 
> So yeah...please pray that I'm in sync with God's timing and that I allow God to prepare me for the next chapter of my life.



Your 'me' time will joyfully become you and hubby's 'we' time.   Prepare for it...  God is listening to your heart and prayers.   Ask and you shall receive. 

I'm in agreement that you shall marry and marry happily, righteously, and eternally with your future husband.    

Just say 'Father, I'm ready and I thank you for guiding and healing my heart in the right direction.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Okay... get your hair ready...  Ummmm yeah...


----------



## Kb3auty

Kinkyhairlady, i have been attracting men that are either not my type, or my type and claim to be Christians but don't even have a relationship with God. The latest for me are the unemployed, broke and looking for a woman to take care of him.


----------



## Lucia

Kb3auty said:


> Kinkyhairlady, i have been attracting men that are either not my type, or my type and claim to be Christians but don't even have a relationship with God. The latest for me are the unemployed, broke and looking for a woman to take care of him.



Kb3auty

Like a poster said stay fasting and praying, the fast means not just accepting anybody who just shows up cause you want/need someone and are alone.  Dating cause you're bored, it's time I'm X y/o, I've done this and that, I've been waiting/looking since I was 12, what family and friends who aren't in the word say, it's what God says and does. If you don't already know read up on courtship, yes the old fashioned kind, when a man established a friendship with a woman in order to see if she would be his wife and she would weed out the players and losers. Only someone who was truly serious about a woman will stick around for that.  

Don't make the mistake so many women make young and old just "settle" for a guy just cause he's showing interest, (that doesn't mean he's the ONE for you) make sure he's the ONE sent by God, ask God about it (prayer). 

You have to know that when you have your stuff together you will attract the positive good men and the losers who aren't dumb their just lazy they know a good thing when they see it, don't play the fool, you don't want that and God doesn't want that for you.


----------



## Lucia

Kinkyhairlady said:


> What if you are not interested at the time? The person can't wait around for you forever right? That's what's been bothering me. Like did I lose my chance and I'll never get another.



Kinkyhairlady

That's the kind of mentality that trips women up more like tricks women into picking the someone who's around but not really the one God has for you.  The one who is for you will be kept "magically" single as well don't worry. I know it's hard I struggle with the meantime myself, so I found things to do, work on myself, do some research, read, workout, get new hobbies etc... 

Did you see Whimsy's YT video on this, it's cute and to the point. 
Not only the woman has to be ready but the man also, God isn't going to send you someone that you will never be attracted to, what would be the point. God wants us fulfilled and happy. I don't believe God would send someone that isn't your "type" in most ways if not all ways.  Pray, take a step back from anyone approaching you and look at the situation, talk to God in prayer about it and you will know.

Believe me or not but if he your ONE hasn't shown up yet, or has but is away (hopefully working on himself) and may come back from the past, it's because either you or he or both of you aren't ready yet.  Both, or either of you has some work to do, be honest with yourself, figure it out and work on it so you will be ready on your side, and maybe you are ready but he's not. You get the idea right, trust God he always delivers.


----------



## Niknak20

Shimmie said:


> Ladies, may I shall this 'word' with you? It's a foundation for anyone, married or single.
> 
> God gave this to me in prayer and each time I share it, the Lord enhances this message and miracles happen.  His miracles.  Each time, someone always came back with a testimony.
> 
> There is power in prayer. More power than we allow ourselves to realize and take full part in. Yet, we have the power to bring down Heaven here on this earth that we live upon.
> 
> There is no 'Secret' here. Neither is there any type of Metamorphosis or methods of 'making it happen.' God makes it happen, all one has to do is what He said to do.  Ask Him, and Believe and Receive.
> 
> This is not about me. It's about each of us coming together on one accord to Trust God with each other for each other. Becoming one, to see this done in each other's lives.
> 
> Setting up the Foundation - Trusting God:
> 
> God wants to speak to you and He intends to do just that...speak to you, for your life individually and for the prayers you've asked. This is one-on-one between you and God. Record your prayers, your thoughts, Bible scriptures and all God speaks to you.
> 
> [*]Have your Bibles at hand. (the bed, the livingroom, your purse, at work).
> [*]A prayer and faith journal.
> [*]Devotional book.
> [*]Worship music that soothes your spirit.
> [*]Stay under the 'Word of God'. Here you will have every instruction that you will ever need.  It's all there in His word.
> [*]Mindset: We either Trust God or we don't. The Foundation is His Word...Let this story bless you. You will see it tie in with your faith.
> 
> As long as I live, I will never forget the story in I Kings 18, with Elijah the Prophet:
> 
> "If God be God, serve Him, if Baal be god serve him."
> 
> Here, the people of Baal exhaulted Baal as god. But, through Elijah's faith, God showed out BIG TIME! Glory! Did He not!!!
> 
> {Ladies, the annointing that is pouring from God's heart into these words are going to catch hold onto some of you and you will never be the same. There's a long-awaited answer and victory here}.
> 
> The childen of Baal proceeded to prove Baal as god. They built an altar unto Baal, and spent the entire night trying to get Baal's altar to burn. No matter what they did, it didn't work. Some said Baal was asleep.  They even began to tear the skin off of their bodies, and to no avail would that altar burn.
> 
> Oh Boy! But Elijah...God's man of the hour, sat and watched until after the 'show' was over. Dear Lord! Elijah began to re-build the Altar of the Lord.
> 
> Elijah asked them to dig a trench around the Altar (of the Lord [key words]), place the sacrifice upon it and cover the sacrifice with water.
> 
> Elijah spoke to the people, Two words, "Wet It". Yes, Elijah had them wet down the Altar of God. Then three words, "Wet It Again." Then five words: "Wet it a third time". And the water ran down upon the Altar of the Lord and even into the trench that surrounded it.
> 
> Then Elijah looked up to Heaven and prayed: "O LORD, God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that you are God in Israel and that I am your servant and have done all these things at your command.
> 
> Answer me, O LORD, answer me, so these people will know that you, O LORD, are God, and that you are turning their hearts back again."
> 
> Then the fire of the LORD fell and burned up the sacrifice, the wood, the stones and the soil, and also licked up the water in the trench.
> 
> 
> When all the people saw this, they fell prostrate and cried, "The LORD -He is God! The LORD -He is God!"
> 
> Now, what does this have to do with a marriage prayer?
> 
> The Altar of the Lord had be torn down in ruins and then re-built by Elijah.
> 
> How many of your "Altars" (your lives, dreams, and prayers) 'appear' to have been torn down, in ruins, with no hope of ever existing?
> 
> Today they have been re-built.
> 
> Even with your 'Altar' re-built, how many of you have felt that it's over, no hope for your dreams to come true? Anything and That and All that is 'of the Lord', cannot be aborted.
> 
> No matter how much water has been poured upon your dreams, the tears you've cried and shed late at night and into the mornings and at night again, that which is 'of the Lord' will live again.
> 
> Who will you trust? Baal? The enemy with his lies, doubts, fears, unbelief, distractions to seek outside of God's word?
> 
> Or will you trust God, Himself? He whom no matter what the situation, nor how may times you've sinned, He is there to re-build and make you whole again...a brand new start to have the Desire of your Heart.
> 
> When it's of the Lord, no one can take it away from you. No matter what the children of Baal did, they could not take away from God having His glory. Their hope was of the 'flesh' to which there is no evail.
> 
> If God be God....
> 
> Angels, let go of the past, and the present. Let go of all guilt, for this day you have been re-built.
> 
> 
> If God be God -- and He is -- surely He is. Let's Pray and Let Him do it.



I know this is an old post. But it's so timely to how I was feeling earlier. I needed to read this. My day started terrible, I was thinking about things that have went wrong and how to fix them.  I do trust in GOD always but this was perfect for me to read.


----------



## Shimmie

Niknak20 said:


> I know this is an old post. But it's so timely to how I was feeling earlier. I needed to read this. My day started terrible, I was thinking about things that have went wrong and how to fix them.  I do trust in GOD always but this was perfect for me to read.



Niknak20 ...  I'm sorry you had 'cloudy' day.  



It's not over til' your dreams come true... 

Keep believing God.   We all believe something, why not believe God.  

By the way:

God has already 'fixed it'.      Yes.....He has.     It is well, Precious Heart.  Be at peace, for it is well.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I find myself NOT getting approached I find myself just working on ME


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

luthiengirlie said:


> I find myself NOT getting approached I find myself just working on ME



I find myself getting approached by all non-potentials. Not ONE potential. This has been happening since the beginning of the year. What gives?!


----------



## Ms Red

Shimmie thank you for a great prayer. I woke up this morning feeling quite defeated honestly. Tired of things and relationships not going right. This prayer helped me. Thank you. 


Shimmie said:


> Ladies, may I shall this 'word' with you? It's a foundation for anyone, married or single.
> 
> God gave this to me in prayer and each time I share it, the Lord enhances this message and miracles happen.  *His miracles.  *Each time, someone always came back with a testimony.
> 
> There is power in prayer. More power than we allow ourselves to realize and take full part in. Yet, we have the power to bring down Heaven here on this earth that we live upon.
> 
> There is no 'Secret' here. Neither is there any type of Metamorphosis or methods of 'making it happen.' *God makes it happen*, all one has to do is what He said to do.  *Ask Him*, and Believe and Receive.
> 
> *This is not about me.* It's about *each of us* coming together on one accord to Trust God *with* each other *for* each other. Becoming one, to see this done in each other's lives.
> 
> *Setting up the Foundation - Trusting God:*
> 
> God wants to speak to you and He intends to do just that...*speak to you*, for your life individually and for the prayers you've asked. This is one-on-one between you and God. Record your prayers, your thoughts, Bible scriptures and all God speaks to you.
> 
> Have your Bibles at hand. (the bed, the livingroom, your purse, at work).
> A prayer and faith journal.
> Devotional book.
> Worship music that soothes your spirit.
> Stay under the 'Word of God'. Here you will have every instruction that you will ever need.  It's all there in His word.
> *Mindset: We either Trust God or we don't.*
> *The Foundation is His Word...Let this story bless you. You will see it tie in with your faith.*
> 
> As long as I live, I will never forget the story in I Kings 18, with Elijah the Prophet:
> 
> "If God be God, serve Him, if Baal be god serve him."​
> Here, the people of Baal exhaulted Baal as god. But, through Elijah's faith, God showed out BIG TIME! Glory! Did He not!!!
> 
> {Ladies, the annointing that is pouring from God's heart into these words are going to catch hold onto some of you and you will never be the same. There's a long-awaited answer and victory here}.
> 
> The childen of Baal proceeded to prove Baal as god. They built an altar unto Baal, and spent the entire night trying to get Baal's altar to burn. No matter what they did, it didn't work. Some said Baal was asleep.  They even began to tear the skin off of their bodies, and to no avail would that altar burn.
> 
> Oh Boy! But Elijah...God's man of the hour, sat and watched until after the 'show' was over. Dear Lord! Elijah began to re-build the Altar of the Lord.
> 
> Elijah asked them to dig a trench around the Altar (of the Lord [key words]), place the sacrifice upon it and cover the sacrifice with water.
> 
> Elijah spoke to the people, Two words, "*Wet It".* Yes, Elijah had them wet down the Altar of God. Then three words, *"Wet It Again." *Then five words: *"Wet it a third time".* And the water ran down upon the Altar of the Lord and even into the trench that surrounded it.
> 
> Then Elijah looked up to Heaven and prayed: "O LORD, God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that you are God in Israel and that I am your servant and have done all these things at your command.
> 
> Answer me, O LORD, answer me, so these people will know that you, O LORD, are God, and that you are turning their hearts back again."
> 
> *Then the fire of the LORD fell and burned up the sacrifice, the wood, the stones and the soil, and also licked up the water in the trench. *
> 
> 
> When all the people saw this, they fell prostrate and cried, "The LORD -He is God! The LORD -He is God!"
> 
> *Now, what does this have to do with a marriage prayer?*
> 
> The Altar of the Lord had be torn down in ruins and then re-built by Elijah.
> 
> How many of your "Altars" (your lives, dreams, and prayers) 'appear' to have been torn down, in ruins, with no hope of ever existing?
> 
> *Today they have been re-built.*
> 
> Even with your 'Altar' re-built, how many of you have felt that it's over, no hope for your dreams to come true? Anything and That and All that is 'of the Lord', cannot be aborted.
> 
> No matter how much water has been poured upon your dreams, the tears you've cried and shed late at night and into the mornings and at night again, that which is 'of the Lord' will live again.
> 
> Who will you trust? Baal? The enemy with his lies, doubts, fears, unbelief, distractions to seek outside of God's word?
> 
> Or will you trust God, Himself? He whom no matter what the situation, nor how may times you've sinned, He is there to re-build and make you whole again...a brand new start to have the Desire of your Heart.
> 
> When it's _of the Lord_, no one can take it away from you. No matter what the children of Baal did, they could not take away from God having His glory. Their hope was of the 'flesh' to which there is no evail.
> 
> *If God be God....*
> 
> Angels, let go of the past, and the present. Let go of all guilt, for this day you have been re-built.
> 
> 
> *If God be God* -- and He is -- surely He is. Let's Pray and Let Him do it.


----------



## Lucia

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I find myself getting approached by all non-potentials. Not ONE potential. This has been happening since the beginning of the year. What gives?!



pre_medicalrulz

re-post see full post above


Lucia said:


> You have to know that when you have your stuff together you will attract the positive good men and the losers who aren't dumb their just lazy they know a good thing when they see it, don't play the fool, you don't want that and God doesn't want that for you.



Adding: Sometimes we are being tested by the great deceiver so that if you're desperate enough and give up on God and your own fabulousness you will settle down...way down  erplexed  you know what I mean, it's hard I had heard about this the "dry spell" before the ONE shows up, men and women go through it.  I'm with you on this one I'm where you're at right now with this and I know it's hard and frustrating, but I have seen God's work in my life and others lives around me, with my own eyes so I know my blessings are coming.  Keep telling yourself that he's coming, he's here make sure your vision board or husband list is up to date and keep being a better you each day, trust me God will send him to you.


----------



## Shimmie

Ms Red said:


> Shimmie thank you for a great prayer. I woke up this morning feeling quite defeated honestly. Tired of things and relationships not going right. This prayer helped me. Thank you.



@Ms. Red...

You my dear, shall be happily married in Jesus' Name... 'Amen'. 

Just say,  

Really...    Just say ,  

You can have what you 'say'.... for it IS God's will for you to be Married.   And now, even more due to the 'offences' to Marriage which has been legislated for gay marriage.   

God is not Mocked.  He will have His Word come to pass.  Marriage is for those who will honour and respect it, cherish it.   You, dear one are among many of those who cherish and respect marriage.   And a happy marriage you shall have in Jesus' Name.

Again... just say, "Amen".


----------



## Shimmie

I can see that I need to pull up my other 'Marriage' threads to encourage those who feel at a lost.   

I say this in love, not anger nor disparagement.   This thread is for encouragement, because it is God's Will for you to be married.


----------



## Kb3auty

Lucia said:


> @Kb3auty
> 
> Like a poster said stay fasting and praying, the fast means not just accepting anybody who just shows up cause you want/need someone and are alone.  Dating cause you're bored, it's time I'm X y/o, I've don't this and that, I've been waiting/looking since I was 12, what family and friends who aren't in the word say, it's what God says and does. If you don't already know read up on courtship, yes the old fashioned kind, when a man established a friendship with a woman in order to see if she would be his wife and she would weed out the players and losers. Only someone who was truly serious about a woman will stick around for that.
> 
> Don't make the mistake so many women make young and old just "settle" for a guy just cause he's showing interest, (that doesn't mean he's the ONE for you) make sure he's the ONE sent by God, ask God about it (prayer).
> 
> You have to know that when you have your stuff together you will attract the positive good men and the losers who aren't dumb their just lazy they know a good thing when they see it, don't play the fool, you don't want that and God doesn't want that for you.




This has come just in time. Thank you I needed that reassurance. I'm gonna start fasting and praying in the next two weeks about this.


----------



## ivyness

Shimmie reading your posts really ministers to my soul. It's like when I'm really thirsty and I drink a cool sweet glass of water. Reminds me of my favorite aunt. 

Your OP spoke to me not necessarily in relation to marriage but life in general. ESP this part 

The Altar of the Lord had be torn down in ruins and then re-built by Elijah.*

How many of your "Altars" (your lives, dreams, and prayers) 'appear' to have been torn down, in ruins, with no hope of ever existing?

Today they have been re-built.*

Even with your 'Altar' re-built, how many of you have felt that it's over, no hope for your dreams to come true? Anything and That and All that is 'of the Lord', cannot be aborted.*

No matter how much water has been poured upon your dreams, the tears you've cried and shed late at night and into the mornings and at night again, that which is 'of the Lord' will live again.*

Who will you trust? Baal? The enemy with his lies, doubts, fears, unbelief, distractions to seek outside of God's word?*

Or will you trust God, Himself? He whom no matter what the situation, nor how may times you've sinned, He is there to re-build and make you whole again...a brand new start to have the Desire of your Heart.*

When it's of the Lord, no one can take it away from you. No matter what the children of Baal did, they could not take away from God having His glory. Their hope was of the 'flesh' to which there is no evail.*


----------



## JaneBond007

Shimmie, this is your spiritual talent!!!  This is a sweet thread.  Amein, and AMEIN!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ivyness  I'm printing this out & keeping it in my purse. I need to hear this every day. Every minute. Every hour.


----------



## Shimmie

ivyness said:


> Shimmie reading your posts really ministers to my soul. It's like when I'm really thirsty and I drink a cool sweet glass of water. Reminds me of my favorite aunt.
> 
> Your OP spoke to me not necessarily in relation to marriage but life in general. ESP this part
> 
> The Altar of the Lord had be torn down in ruins and then re-built by Elijah.*
> 
> How many of your "Altars" (your lives, dreams, and prayers) 'appear' to have been torn down, in ruins, with no hope of ever existing?
> 
> Today they have been re-built.*
> 
> Even with your 'Altar' re-built, how many of you have felt that it's over, no hope for your dreams to come true? Anything and That and All that is 'of the Lord', cannot be aborted.*
> 
> No matter how much water has been poured upon your dreams, the tears you've cried and shed late at night and into the mornings and at night again, that which is 'of the Lord' will live again.*
> 
> Who will you trust? Baal? The enemy with his lies, doubts, fears, unbelief, distractions to seek outside of God's word?*
> 
> Or will you trust God, Himself? He whom no matter what the situation, nor how may times you've sinned, He is there to re-build and make you whole again...a brand new start to have the Desire of your Heart.*
> 
> When it's of the Lord, no one can take it away from you. No matter what the children of Baal did, they could not take away from God having His glory. Their hope was of the 'flesh' to which there is no evail.*



ivyness...  Thank you.   Would you believe that I needed to read this today as well?    I was having a 'moment' with all of the negative news reports regarding the attacks upon True Marriage which is between One Man, One Woman.    Christians and others who believe that Marriage is between a Man and Woman are being sought out and 'attacked' by the gay leaders and their supporters.    I became discouraged and the Lord reminded me of Elijah calling fire from Heaven and the Lord failed him NOT.   

THEN a few moments later, your post showed up in my home email where you quoted my original post with Elijah.    

God is awesome and beyond our deepest expectations.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> Shimmie, this is your spiritual talent!!!  This is a sweet thread.  Amein, and AMEIN!!!



JaneBond007 ...  thank you for your warm words of encouragement.  I mean this.


----------



## Shimmie

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ivyness  I'm printing this out & keeping it in my purse. I need to hear this every day. Every minute. Every hour.



Everyday, Every hour --- God's voice you will hear and take heed to. 

Everyday, Every hour,    You will see.


----------



## Shimmie

Reflections of this thread...  

God's Love for Marriage  

Protecting Marriage has always been my heart and soul.   And as God is my witness, I will continue to protect the pure definition of Marriage and I will not fall under the attacks of those who oppose.   I will protect Marriage to the very core to be between One Man and One Woman.   

I don't think I realized it back in 2006 when I first posted this thread, but God was preparing me for this by encouraging those who wish to be married.  

Now more than ever, God is going to seal His covenant of Marriage with more and more men and women, as one, to overturn the degrading of it by the lust of man.   *Marriage will not be gay.  * Not by any means.   It is not,  nor will it ever be, of God and of His original intent, plan and purpose.  

Here is one of the many scriptures that seals it:  

_Answer me, O LORD, answer me, so these people will know that you, O LORD, are God, and that you are turning their hearts back again." _

If I ask anything according to God's Will, He will Hear and answer it. 

Dear Father in Heaven above, seal the pure meaning or Marriage, between One Man, and One Woman under you.    Destroy the works of the devil, discourage and dismantle the gay agenda, the fire and the lies of the gay activists and render their goals, totally null and void...utterly destroyed. 

For those willing, bring their hearts unto you, repentant following your way.  Godly marriage is here in this earth to stay... forever and ever.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## JaneBond007

I'm all for traditional marriage.  I'm all for happy marriages and ones in which there is freedom for the individuals.  Since I'm a woman, I'm saying that the woman shouldn't be pressured to support him or held back from fulfilling her professional goals.  But I surely support more traditional marriages and hope and pray that G-d raises up sane, healthy men who are protectors and unashamedly so.


----------



## Shimmie

JaneBond007 said:


> I'm all for traditional marriage.  I'm all for happy marriages and ones in which there is freedom for the individuals.  Since I'm a woman, I'm saying that the woman shouldn't be pressured to support him or held back from fulfilling her professional goals.  But I surely support more traditional marriages and hope and pray that G-d raises up sane, healthy men who are protectors and unashamedly so.



Most definitely "Happy Marriages" where neither the wife nor the husband are in 'bondage' but as One into each other, spirit, soul and body.  

The scriptures below speak this perfectly (as only scripture would).  

*Phillippians 2 *

If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,

2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.

3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.

4 Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.

:Rose: :Rose: :Rose:

*Colossians 2 *

If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,

2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.

3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.

4 Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.

:Rose: 

Unselfish Hearts Married as One... One Man, One Woman, under God.  

In Jesus' Name, forever and ever.  Amen.   

All honour unto God our Father who art in Heaven and reigns upon the earth over all.


----------



## Lucia

Good articles I'm reading wanted to share 


http://www.findinggodswill.com/article.html#question5


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Good articles I'm reading wanted to share
> 
> 
> http://www.findinggodswill.com/article.html#question5



Thank you Lucia 

:blowkiss:  

God Bless You and Your Wedding Dreams


----------



## luthiengirlie

i am at this. stage where i don't. Careanymore its. been. so long and im like. whatever. but i am being led to pray for him again


----------



## Shimmie

luthiengirlie said:


> i am at this. stage where i don't. Careanymore its. been. so long and im like. whatever. but i am being led to pray for him again



God is amazing.   Even when we feel 'weary', the Holy Spirit will always lead us in prayer for someone calling out to our hearts to pray for them.


----------



## luthiengirlie

i don't. know what that fully. means. however Shimmie


----------



## stephluv

Lucia said:


> Good articles I'm reading wanted to share
> 
> 
> http://www.findinggodswill.com/article.html#question5



ThAnks Lucia as soon asi clicked on the link the first article on the pag is titled "when your tempted to quit" Thank you God I really have been weary lately and it seems every day by the hr another person is engaged, married or having a child so I have been tempted to settle but this is confirmation to keep pushing


----------



## momi

luthiengirlie said:


> i am at this. stage where i don't. Careanymore its. been. so long and im like. whatever. but i am being led to pray for him again



Please don't grow weary... The Lord is not slack concerning His promises... It's difficult when we can't see the entire picture- but trust me He is working on your behalf.


----------



## luthiengirlie

momi said:


> Please don't grow weary... The Lord is not slack concerning His promises... It's difficult when we can't see the entire picture- but trust me He is working on your behalf.



Thank you momi Abba isn't allowing me, to give up so I won't


----------



## Belle Du Jour

luthiengirlie said:


> i am at this. stage where i don't. Careanymore its. been. so long and im like. whatever. but i am being led to pray for him again



I thought stuff like this just happened to me  when the Holy Spirit gives you an "assignment" to pray about someone .   And I'm like  I still don't know what the point of that was or if I imagined the whole thing.  Even at one point during the the course of the "assignment" I flat out refused to keep going, but I knew I couldn't disobey and started praying again.  I'm still not sure what happened.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Belle Du Jour said:


> I thought stuff like this just happened to me  when the Holy Spirit gives you an "assignment" to pray about someone .   And I'm like  I still don't know what the point of that was or if I imagined the whole thing.  Even at one point during the the course of the "assignment" I flat out refused to keep going, but I knew I couldn't disobey and started praying again.  I'm still not sure what happened.



I'm still praying and preparing even though my flesh doubts my spirit doesn't


----------



## Shimmie

luthiengirlie said:


> i don't. know what that fully. means. however Shimmie



It simply means, Don't give up


----------



## stephluv

Shimmie I love to your siggy but its also bittersweet 

Its like gosh darn it they look sooo happy and in love with their faith and they share that so its bond...can Marriage really be like that...or is that just for a day....i really wish I had better examples of love in my own home or in my life.....i try to stay strong because of these stories, pictures, videos, blogs, and testimonies


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Shimmie I love to your siggy but its also bittersweet
> 
> Its like gosh darn it they look sooo happy and in love with their faith and they share that so its bond...can Marriage really be like that...or is that just for a day....i really wish I had better examples of love in my own home or in my life.....i try to stay strong because of these stories, pictures, videos, blogs, and testimonies



stephluv...

Love like this is Truly for more than a day.  It truly is... 

And it's too late for anyone to tell me and many, many others, otherwise.   WE KNOW!    I wouldn't be here encouraging Marriage if I didn't know and believe... God.  

Sure, any relationship will have it's hills, valleys and challenges.  That's Life, period.   

Let's see if I remember this by heart:  

_Let me not unto the Marriage of true minds, admit impediments.  

Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds, nor bends with the remover to remove.  

O' no.  It is an ever fixed' mark which looks on tempests and is never shaken.  It is a star to every wandering bark, whose worths' unknown although it's height be taken.

Love alters not when it alteration finds, though through rosy cheeks and times, its bending sickles compass come.     True love alters not through its brief hours and weeks, but bears it out [even] to the edge of doom.  

If this be err' and upon me prov'd, I never writ' nor no man (or woman) ever loved.
_

It's too late to believe anything different.  Too late.  Love will always be love for whoever wants it. 

There's nothing 'bittersweet' about it.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I admit there is a, fear I'm having that if I hope and pray and prepare again and it didn't come to past I'll be devestatedbeen eight years.. Thats why I do disengaged it was beginning to hurt too much and it was taking my focus off if YHWH


----------



## ivyness

bump xoxoxoxox


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Please pray for a dear friend of mine waiting upon the Lord for her Husband!

Amen!


----------



## Aggie

Wow! How did I miss this great thread that happens to be so timely for me this very moment. Thank you so much Shimmie for posting it. I was beginning to lose hope of marriage until I saw this thread. Now my hope is renewed. Praise the Lord Jesus, always.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Wow! How did I miss this great thread that happens to be so timely for me this very moment. Thank you so much Shimmie for posting it. I was beginning to lose hope of marriage until I saw this thread. Now my hope is renewed. Praise the Lord Jesus, always.



  Hi Aggie... How have you been?   I pray that all is well with you and your loved ones.   

Never give up hope for Marriage... NEVER!   And it is far to late to convince me otherwise.   It's never too late for God to bring the love of your life into your life...  Never ...


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Hi @Aggie... How have you been? I pray that all is well with you and your loved ones.
> 
> Never give up hope for Marriage... NEVER! And it is far to late to convince me otherwise. It's never too late for God to bring the love of your life into your life... Never ...


 
Me and my loved ones are doing very well, thank you hun. I pray yours are the same as well and no, I won't lose my hope again. Thanks again precious.


----------



## phynestone

In light of recent events that have taken place in my life, I have been feeling quite down. Like, who would ever want me? But I try to pray and keep God first, for with Him, nothing is impossible. I've realized that I have a LONG way to go before I am ready to be married and I am okay with that.


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^^My heart breaks to hear that.  This world is so anti-G-d.  Jesus judges not the exterior.  He does not favor anyone over another as part of those He loves...He loves all of us.  We humans compare ourselves physically, mentally, financially ad nauseum.  Don't fall into any of that.  Be YOUR best and figure out what that honestly means.  Do not cave to the way the world determines worth.  There is someone for you, there surely is.


----------



## Lucia

phynestone said:


> In light of recent events that have taken place in my life, I have been feeling quite down. Like, who would ever want me? But I try to pray and keep God first, for with Him, nothing is impossible. I've realized that I have a LONG way to go before I am ready to be married and I am okay with that.



phynestone


Look up book of Tobit in the Bible it will give you hope and courage there Archangel Raphael comes down to earth to help two people get married. 
Summary Tobit is a wealthy man and is persecuted and becomes blind he has 1 son Tobiah is his son he send to get saved money from a kinsmen. Sarah is the only child of Raguel and she's been married 7 times but each time she's betrothed before the marriage  can be consummated a demon kills her husband all 7 times and she is ridiculed and insulted for this. 
Archangel Raphael disguised as a kinsman helps Tobiah on his journey help him marry Sarah and drive away the demon forever and survive till morning.  
 I know it gets difficult and the enemy tries to fill your head with doubts and lies. Its so easy to fall prey to that when you don't yet see what God has in store for us God has the BIG picture we don't. 
  we all go through it but if you're steadfast pray you will get through this and remember God is doing a work in the one who is set aside for you as well as you are set aside for him and God is doing his work in you. Praise and honor God and he will Bless you 

Also here's what Mark 1:24-28 NIV says and bible study commentary after -not my own thoughts 

24 “What do you want with us, Jesus of Nazareth? Have you come to destroy us? I know who you are—the Holy One of God!”

25 “Be quiet!” said Jesus sternly. “Come out of him!” 26 The impure spirit shook the man violently and came out of him with a shriek.

27 The people were all so amazed that they asked each other, “What is this? A new teaching—and with authority! He even gives orders to impure spirits and they obey him.” 28 News about him spread quickly over the whole region of Galilee.



Jesus is teaching in the synagogue at Capernaum, and a man (possessed by an unclean spirit) questions why Jesus has come to them. The man asks Jesus if He has come to destroy them, says that he knows who Jesus is, and calls Him "the Holy One of God!". (NIV) Jesus' public and immediate response to this man puts on display authority unlike this crowd has ever experienced. Unclean spirits obey the command of Jesus of Nazareth.
*Rest and trust in the knowledge that your spiritual battles belong to the Lord.*


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

phynestone said:


> In light of recent events that have taken place in my life, I have been feeling quite down. Like, who would ever want me? But I try to pray and keep God first, for with Him, nothing is impossible. I've realized that I have a LONG way to go before I am ready to be married and I am okay with that.



I've been feeling just like you as of late and recently I sat through a sermon and the message was this....  Stand firm in your walk with God do not let the Devil interfere with your thoughts and emotions. The devil is there to make us think less of ourselves. If we do not stand firm by reading the bible and praying he can easily play with our minds. I sometimes thing am I good enough to get a good husband but then I realize hey why not. I am just as good as the next person and will have a husband one day . You just have to keep God in your life and read the bible for wisdom and guidance.


----------



## Lucia

by Abigail Powers  Featured eBook  Free eBook: Liturgical Year 2013-2014, Vol. 1 Document Information Description: A look at St. Raphael the Archangel, the patron of happy meetings, as a powerful ally in finding the marriage partner. Includes a prayer for single Catholics. Larger Work: New Covenant Pages: 14-15 Publisher & Date: Our Sunday Visitor, Inc., June 1997 

I had no idea weddings could be so depressing until I went to eight of them one summer.  Sure, I was glad the marital miracle could happen for so many people just like me. But after that eighth wedding, I started wondering when it'd stop happening for people like me and actually happen for me. After all, I had prayed, discerned, consulted my spiritual director. I was sure God was calling me to marriage. Why wasn't my future spouse listening?  While I was moaning something along these lines to a co-worker, she said, "I have this really cool prayer to St. Raphael — I'll give you a copy."  I thanked her, hesitating to ask the obvious: If this prayer is so great, why are you still single? I delicately inquired if she knew anyone who thought their marriage had anything to do with the St. Raphael prayer. Well, she thought she knew one couple . . .  I wasn't convinced but, when I read the prayer, I knew she was right. It's a great prayer. I don't say that because I instantly met and married the man of my dreams. (I didn't.) I say that because it was like a spiritual whack on the side of the head, letting me recapture something of God's vision for marriage.  This little-known prayer is derived from the Book of Tobit. Here's a quick summary of the relevant section:  The Archangel Raphael is sent by God to heal Sarah, who, grieved by her trials and the insults of others, has begged God for death. And a unique trial it is: Sarah had been married seven times and seven times had seen her husband killed on their wedding night by a jealous demon.  Raphael persuades a young man named Tobiah to marry Sarah, assuring him that he will not be the demon's next victim. Tobiah follows Raphael's directions for driving the demon away, then he and Sarah pray together for God's mercy and deliverance. God hears them, and (to the relief of Sarah's father, who already had a grave dug for son-in-law number eight) they spend their wedding night in connubial bliss.  The author of this prayer must have figured that, if Raphael could help Sarah, he could help anyone. In this often lonely search, it's comforting to have a friend who can truly help us find a helpmate. St. Raphael is no Cupid, blindly shooting love darts with no regard for his victims.  Raphael is an archangel commissioned by God himself to lead us to the person God has chosen as our spouse from all eternity.  It's especially good to remember this when friends — bless their well-meaning hearts — try to help. Their favorite suggestion is that I move to a place with a bigger eligible bachelor pool. But I don't think moving is the answer: God knows very well where I am and where my man is. So, unless God tells me to move, it seems pointless to run about searching for a mate. I'm consoled, too, by Tobiah — he was simply running an errand for his father, but Raphael led him to Sarah. Being where God wants you to be, doing what He wants you to do, means you'll be ready for the spouse He has for you, whether you meet him or her tomorrow or in 10 or 20 years.  This prayer also cuts straight through the media's sugarcoated, sex-charged images of romance and marriage, which focus almost exclusively on superficial qualities.  It homes in on the characteristics that lay the groundwork for a relationship that lasts throughout eternity, instead of those that satisfy only immediate desires for companionship or convenient sex.  Asking for a person "whose character may reflect some of the traits of Jesus and Mary" may seem unrealistic. The prayer doesn't say the person must reflect all the traits of Our Lord and Lady; nor does it say the potential spouse must perfectly reflect them. In fact, it says our helpmate should be "upright, loyal, pure, sincere and noble," so that together we may strive to perfect ourselves in soul and body. Spouses not only have the sandpaper of the daily trials and irritations to smooth away their selfishness and pride, but they can actively encourage one another to be made perfect as our heavenly Father is perfect.  St. Raphael can intercede for us in another challenging area: chastity. Just for the sake of contrast, I'll tell you about a recent conversation I had with a gentleman who's pushing 60. We were discussing chastity, when he asked abruptly, "Does anyone keep their mouth closed when they kiss anymore?" "Uh. Well, certainly not on TV or in the movies," I replied.  "Back when I was dating, you could give a woman a goodnight kiss as a thank-you for a pleasant evening," he said. "It certainly didn't mean anything sexual. Now, people go so far just with kissing, I'm not surprised that so many end up in bed together."  Since God didn't make chastity optional after the '60s, we still need to strive to live chastely. St. Raphael, the "angel of chaste courtship," can pray that our love will be pure and that "sin may have no part in it." How sweet it would be to pray along with Tobiah on our wedding night, "Now, Lord, You know that I take this wife of mine not because of lust, but for a noble purpose" (Tb 10:7) and with Sarah, who said, "You know, O Master, that I am innocent of any impure act with a man" (Tb 3:14).  Trying to live chastely can be even more difficult when you doubt that God has a plan for you at all, let alone one that includes a good Christian spouse and wonderful children. Some days it's easy to believe people who say, "You should have married her," or, "If you weren't so picky you'd be married by now." But just because the "Honey,-I'm-sure-he's-the-right-one-for-you" crowd can't imagine a better plan, doesn't mean God can't. His plan is that I marry the person "with whom I can best cooperate in doing God's Holy Will, with whom I can live in peace, love and harmony in this life, and attain to eternal joy in the next." And that person is worth waiting for. St. Raphael, angel of happy meetings, pray for us! •   


Prayer to St. Raphael   
St. Raphael, loving patron of those seeking a marriage partner, help me in this supreme decision of my life. Find for me as a helpmate in life the person whose character may reflect some of the traits of Jesus and Mary. May he (she) be upright, loyal, pure, sincere and noble, so that with united efforts and with chaste and unselfish love we both may strive to perfect ourselves in soul and body, as well as the children it may please God to entrust to our care.  St. Raphael, angel of chaste courtship, bless our friendship and our love that sin may have no part in it. May our mutual love bind us so closely that our future home may ever be most like the home of the Holy Family of Nazareth. Offer your prayers to God for the both of us and obtain the blessing of God upon our marriage, as you were the herald of blessing for the marriage of Tobiah and Sarah.  St. Raphael, friend of the young, be my friend, for I shall always be yours. I desire ever to invoke you in my needs.  To your special care I entrust the decision I am to make as to my future husband (wife). Direct me to the person with whom I can best cooperate in doing God's Holy Will, with whom I can live in peace, love and harmony in this life, and attain to eternal joy in the next. Amen.  In honor of St. Raphael: Our Father, Hail Mary, Glory Be


----------



## loolalooh

Stay encouraged, ladies.  Please do.  God can change your marital "status" in a second.  You never know what is around the corner.  Just keep on focusing on Him.  I forget the quote, but patience isn't simply waiting ... it is accepting the wait without getting discouraged.  Stay encouraged.


----------



## tallnomad

thank you, Shimmie!  Lovely prayer.  Soaking in its truth.


----------



## londonfog

Hello my lovely ladies!! I would like to share my story & current situation (It's kind of lengthy)! Several months ago, I had a talk with the Lord. I began to pray to ask Him about when I would get my husband. He clearly told me that I already have my husband. Well of course, that answer posed another question from me as to what's the hold up. My next answer was two parts. The first scripture that I learned at the age of 3 or 4 was Proverbs 3:5 "Trust in the Lord with all your heart & lean not unto your own understanding. In all ways acknowledge Him & He shall direct thy paths." This was one of my answers. The other was "Delight yourself in the Lord, and He shall give you the desires of your heart." Psalms 37:4 I didn't have to ask what these answers meant because I already knew. 

_Flashback_......I have my own church home but I visited the church of a neighbor by invitation about a year ago. In visiting this church, the pastor asked permission to pray for me after the service & he gave me word from God. He told me to make sure to build my relationship with God & my husband would soon follow. 

Seeing as how Proverbs 3:5 has been forever burned into my memory, I've been taught to fully put my faith in God no matter what the circumstances are. My mother also taught me to ask God if I have a question, more so, ask Him how I should "proceed" in a certain direction. Psalms 37:4 would be regarding what the pastor told me when I visited his church. 

_Back to the present (yeah i'm getting to it, just stay with me)........_So after getting my answer(s), I asked Him "Father, what is it that You need me to work on (myself) in order to be ready to receive my husband since he is already there?" For all I know he could be praying for certain things in a wife that is currently not on my own agenda but I need to be ready, right!!!! I can't be having debt taller than me & bringing him down. I wouldn't want that for the man that the Lord has for me! After my talk with the Lord, I began to get my answers as to what I needed to do & how I needed to get there. I have been working on these things & I get excited every time I think about working on me in order to be ready. However, in order to work on me, I have to confer with the Lord because the only someone that knows what my husband is praying for in a wife, is God and the way to keep communication lines open with the Lord is to delight myself in Him. I'm gonna be ready! 

Anyhoo, I wanted to share two Kindle e-books on my app that I've downloaded. I've only started on one so far but will be starting the other tomorrow. They are Prayers & Notes To My Future Husband & the other is The Waiting Room (A 31 -day Devotional for Single Women Waiting for the Right Husband). I feel like it is our job to pray for our husbands (even now) & the first book has awesome examples!! The second is on developing a spiritual relationship with God while waiting on your husband. I feel led to both of these because they relate to MY ANSWERS that I received from the Lord!

Everyone be blessed & I know that God loves me so much that He won't send me trash and He won't send my hubby trash either!!


----------



## bellatiamarie

Thank you londonfog your story just gave me a bit of confirmation that I needed!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

Any testimonies in this thread with engagements or actual marriage? This thread was started in 2006 I hope there's some good testimonies out there.


----------



## Divine.

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Any testimonies in this thread with engagements or actual marriage? This thread was started in 2006 I hope there's some good testimonies out there.



Not yet, but I'm speaking my testimony into existence for 2014


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

poetist said:


> I just renewed my subsciption to LHCF, so I'm able to post again. But if you notice, back in Aug 2006 when Shimmie first started this thread, I was the first to respond because I really appreciated her post and felt that God was speaking to me. Well, 2 months later (in October 2006) I met the man who would become my husband. He is an awesome man of God and we fell in love INSTANTLY. We just knew that it was the will of God for us to become one. So 9 months after meeting, we got married. I say all this to simply encourage all the singles.  I first had to TRULY fall in love with Christ. When He realized that I was devoted to Him, he gave me the desires of my heart as it pertained to marriage. I feel so blessed. YOu simply have to wait on the Lord and be patient.  I must also say that you have to enjoy being single. Enjoy being able to sprall out in your bed ALONE. Enjoy being able to try out all kinds of funky hair conconcotions on your hair without offending anyone.  Enjoy being able to spend as much time in the Lord as your please. While marriage is wonderful, I do understand why Paul said if you can remain single - then do it. When you marry, you now have to give up time that you would have spent with God, focusing on your marriage. As a single, all my time was mine. I didnt have to think about anyone else except for me, and I spent a lot of time, just focusing on the Lord. Now that I'se married, I still spend time with the Lord, but its not humanly possible to focus on my marriage and spend the same amount of time with God as I did when single. Now my marraige is my number 1 ministry. This is what Paul meant.  I am happy that it was God's will for me to marry because its a beautiful thing. With all the pro's that I gave about being single, they are many that I could give about being married (which is obviously why so many of us want to marry.) I could go on forever, but I just came across this post and God reminded me that he ALWAYS does what he promises and I hope that my testimony inspires you to patiently wait on the Lord (and keep yourself pure ). You never know what God has in store for you and how a simple prayer can change your life overnight.  Be Blessed ladies!!!!!



Found one! I might just quote the testimony stories as I see them. We need to read them.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

F8THINHIM said:


> Shimmie!:blowkiss: You are a blessing and I am glad this thread has bumped! I was one who PM'd you about how this prayer changed my life! I was content even though from time to time I had that "stirring" letting me know that I was desiring a mate. I am older and never married. I prayed the prayer and about a week later, during praise and worship, my Pastor said he felt that "this year (2010) God was going to fulfill that thing He promised, but we had doubted would come to pass because it had been so long. And with the promise would come responsiblity". My mind didn't know it, but my spirit knew! I cried and cried without really knowing why. That was January 2010. I continued to pray that beautiful prayer. In February 2010, a minister at a church my granddaughter attended for preschool really made his interest known. We met in 2009, but he was not my physical type, and I was sooo not interested!  But God knows best. One day I was getting into my car while he was still chatting with me. I was polite but keeping it moving, I rushed to get into my car. It was at that moment when I felt the Lord say "he see's you. He really sees you".  I turned around and saw him smiling. I decided at that moment that I would see if this was God. We talked on the phone that night for two hours.   And the more I got to know him, I saw the characteristics I wrote down on a "soul-mate check list" a long time ago. Including the fact that I am a mess and he is a great organizer who loves my mess so he can clean it up!  We are getting married April 8, 2011.  Shimmie, you encouraged me in another thread last year. It was testimonies about how women met their husbands and it turned into a wonderful bridal shower. I saved those words along with this prayer and it continues to bless me beyond measure. Thank you!



Bumping these testimonies for those not reading the whole thread.


----------



## londonfog

bellatiamarie said:


> Thank you londonfog your story just gave me a bit of confirmation that I needed!



bellatiamarie, I'm glad that it did! I had been meaning to post it for the last few weeks & then it was on my heart to get it done tonight. I feel so strongly about this & I thoroughly take joy in the fact that God watches His word so that He may perform it!!


----------



## londonfog

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Bumping these testimonies for those not reading the whole thread.



Kinkyhairlady, These testimonies brought tears to my eyes & have me just that much more excited!


----------



## Iammoney

I'm not trying to be a Debbie downer but why do black women have to work so hard at this ?


----------



## Maracujá

blqlady said:


> I'm not trying to be a Debbie downer but why do black women have to work so hard at this ?



I used to think it was just us too but the more I talk to my white co-workers and friends I understand it's a global issue at this point.


----------



## Divine.

It's so ironic how over the weekend the Holy Spirit placed in my heart to find this thread and read it. Then someone bumps it! This will be the first time I have read this thread fully. I only read the testimonies before not the prayers


----------



## mingming3

ME too! We are all blessed! We are all beautiful jewels in the crown! A man who finds a Godly wife finds a good thing!!!


----------



## loolalooh

Maracujá said:


> I used to think it was just us too but the more I talk to my white co-workers and friends I understand it's a global issue at this point.



Cosign. (10 char)


----------



## MrsHaseeb

loolalooh said:


> Cosign. (10 char)



Hey girl!!!!


----------



## phynestone

I just want to know why wasn't I good enough. I can cook, clean, am well educated, my own place, car, generous to the needy, close to my family and conduct myself well. One ex has a girlfriend that I didn't know about until recently (even though we had spoken about getting back together) and another is now married! He was very single when we last spoke in June. I just want to know why, Lord! And when will my turn come? I feel like I am going crazy this holiday season! I don't know if I need to put more emphasis on my looks, finances or appear to be needy. I just don't know. 

Please pray for me.


----------



## Leigh

phynestone said:


> I just want to know why wasn't I good enough. I can cook, clean, am well educated, my own place, car, generous to the needy, close to my family and conduct myself well. One ex has a girlfriend that I didn't know about until recently (even though we had spoken about getting back together) and another is now married! He was very single when we last spoke in June. I just want to know why, Lord! And when will my turn come? I feel like I am going crazy this holiday season! I don't know if I need to put more emphasis on my looks, finances or appear to be needy. I just don't know.  Please pray for me.



Just ask God, stop thinking about it, and truly believe. As long as you go back and forth you will continue getting the same results.

But when you ask, you must believe and not doubt, because the one who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind. That person should not expect to receive anything from the Lord. Such a person is double-minded and unstable in all they do. (James 1:6-8 NIV)


----------



## thatscuteright

I am just over it all.


----------



## bellatiamarie

This is a trick of the enemy ladies... He is really trying to wear us down... He wants us to give up on our desires for marriage.... But he is a LIAAAAAAARR... Don't worry about what it looks like... speak a word!  I reposted Shimmie's original prayer for us to reread again and again if needed... Read it out loud... I pray this prayer over each one of you and over my self... We must stay encouraged!



Shimmie said:


> I posted this prayer last night in the "Sexual Compatibility" thread.
> 
> Dearest Ones for whom I pray.
> 
> With hearts like yours, God has no problem answering the desire of your heart to be married. That's what He created and designed us for. And in your prayers thank God as follows:
> 
> " Lord, I thank you that I will be as you have 'such' created". (This scripture you find in Ephesians 2).  God created us to be married and to serve His purpose. (Genesis 2)
> 
> Whatever you do, allow God to be first.
> 
> Such as, "Father, only you can give me the desire of my heart to be a wife and to give glory to you as such. I will not bow to the world, but unto you."
> 
> Dear Father, bless me as you did Hannah when she asked you for a son, you answered her prayer and blessed her with Samuel, which means, "...because I asked the Lord for him."
> 
> Lord because "I asked", you will answer, for your word says, 'If I ask anything according to your will, you will hear me and when I know that you hear me, I can expect you to answer, 'yes'' to my request. For a happy, loving, fruitful marriage is Your will and Your will shall be done, here on earth, in my life, as it is in Heaven.
> 
> I promise to allow my marriage to give you glory. To you I surrender all short comings that are in me and in my husband. To be the wife that you created me to be. And to allow my husband to be the man you created and designed him to be.
> 
> Father, take over my life from this day forward. To you, I surrender all. Let your will be done and not my will.
> 
> Please protect me from all counterfeits. Please allow only the right man to come into my path and into my life to make me his wife. When he comes you will prove to me beyond a doubt that he is the one. I promise to ask you first, before I surrender my heart, allowing you to be my leader and guide in all truth.
> 
> In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.
> ________________________________
> 
> Angels, there is no magic pattern or prayer, you are simply putting it there in God's hands. Then let it come from Him. And it will, "Because you asked" just as Hannah did and God said, yes.
> 
> All we are doing is coming together as one, for each other, believing God.
> 
> Loving blessings and Sweet sleep to each of you.  Dream of Him; the One without sin, and then the him who is yet to be. Amen.
> __________________


----------



## Shimmie

Divine. said:


> It's so ironic how over the weekend the Holy Spirit placed in my heart to find this thread and read it. Then someone bumps it! This will be the first time I have read this thread fully.
> 
> *I only read the testimonies before not the prayers *



 Divine... shame on you 

 

I'm glad you finally read the prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

bellatiamarie said:


> This is a trick of the enemy ladies... He is really trying to wear us down... He wants us to give up on our desires for marriage.... But he is a LIAAAAAAARR... Don't worry about what it looks like... speak a word!  I reposted Shimmie's original prayer for us to reread again and again if needed... Read it out loud... I pray this prayer over each one of you and over my self... We must stay encouraged!



bellatiamarie, thank you for re-posting the prayer.   I just love that prayer and even though it came from my heart, it just blesses me each time I read it.    The Lord was seriously moving in my heart when He gave this to me. I am so thankful for His Word and for the Life experiences that backs it up.


----------



## Shimmie

phynestone said:


> I just want to know why wasn't I good enough. I can cook, clean, am well educated, my own place, car, generous to the needy, close to my family and conduct myself well. One ex has a girlfriend that I didn't know about until recently (even though we had spoken about getting back together) and another is now married! He was very single when we last spoke in June. I just want to know why, Lord! And when will my turn come? I feel like I am going crazy this holiday season! I don't know if I need to put more emphasis on my looks, finances or appear to be needy. I just don't know.
> 
> Please pray for me.



phynestone...

God did you a huge favor.    Truly He did  

Do not give in to despair; nor fear, nor doubt.   God is faithful that promised and He will not forsake your heart's desires.


----------



## Divine.

Shimmie said:


> Divine... shame on you    I'm glad you finally read the prayers.



Shimmie Real talk: When I first saw this thread months ago all I cared about was getting me a husband  it was like I was trying to find some hidden trick to make him magically appear. I didn't understand the power of prayer or the importance of having a relationship with God first. 

It's funny how God has brought me full circle.


----------



## Lucia

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Any testimonies in this thread with engagements or actual marriage? This thread was started in 2006 I hope there's some good testimonies out there.



There's plenty of testimony  on the engagement ring thread even though they don't all post here it's good to feel happy for another women's happiness and wish her well that also puts you in a grateful mood


----------



## delitefulmane

For encouragement for the discouraged. God hears our prayers! Here is my story. I posted it in the relationship forum but this is my home! 

MY SO and I met in college. Before we started dating, I had always admired him from a distance. He had a girlfriend at the time and I was in awe of how he treated her. He was so gingerly to her in all of his actions to her. I often wished I had that spot.  

As time passed, the two of them separated and he and I began to form a friendship. I don't even know when our friendship blossomed into something serious but somehow everyone around us realized how we felt about each other and what we had before we admitted it to ourselves. 

We spent most nights outside on the yard at school discussing our families, goals, our likes/dislikes, etc. We soon became inseparable. People would ask if we were dating and we would remark, "Nah, we just cool."  

He even asked me to be his girlfriend for a week and then broke up me (but that's an entire story in itself ) But when he broke up with me saying, "Let's just be friends," something about _him_ saying that was totally different than if it had come from any other guy. From the time we spent getting acquainted, I knew there was something special about him that didn't exist anyone else I've ever dated. As I had done every time before, I prayed and asked God, "Lord, if he is supposed to be in my life. Let him stay. If not, remove him from me (not by death or anything) but just let the relationship fizzle out." Every relationship before him fizzled. He didn't go anywhere.

I dated (without sex) a lot of DUDS and BUMS (you know B.asically U.nder M.y S.tandards) before him so it didn't take long to realize the gem I had. He was all that I had observed and prayed about and more! I felt that this man was created for me.God had revealed some things to me about him but I had to wait until it came into fruition to be sure. 


When I told him that I was saving myself until marriage he told me, he "didnt want sex from me." I was like "Is he gay?"  But he went on to explain that I was a woman who deserved MORE than just sex. I was wife material and I deserved to be treated with respect and cherished. I was like :shock:       

Fast forward to now..... 

Im engaged!!    
He proposed on New Year's Eve!!     

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the proposal story: 

On mid-morning of New Year's eve, my BF told that we would be going out some where but did not tell me where. The only clue I received was that I needed to dress warm and that we needed to pack a lunch. So my initial thought was that we were going on a carriage ride. 

We picked up lunch of subs and the fixings and headed off to our destination. However, when we pulled up to the intended destination I was like  this isnt a carriage ride!!  But I was game either way. Instead of the carriage ride I had contrived in my mind, we arrived at a Nature Reserve. 

We got out of the car and headed in. He is adorned with a backpack and a professional camera. None of this alarmed me because we've had dates like before. He begins to take pictures of different things we encountered along our walk. He then turns the camera on me and tells me to to pose for several pictures. I tell him that he is gonna have a camera full of picture of me, he exclaims that this is the point.  With each new entity that catches our eye, we take turns capturing pictures of it and each other.

As we continue our walk, he begins to look as though he is searching for something and eventually walks off the trails through the brush of the reserve. I was not happy about this because I was beginning to question just where he was taking me.   He noticed my discomfort and tells me that we are searching for a place that not many people find out there and that we HAD to find it. He mentioned that place was one of the buildings burned by Gen. Sherman on his march during the civil war and the only thing left standing is the ruins of this old building. After hearing this, I was all set to help find it too. 

After asking a couple of people and him getting his baring, we finally spot the old building and it was unbelievably breath-taking!!! There we see the river rapids and a small trickling waterfall and the amazing stone masonry of the building. I am so ecstatic at the panoramic view that I stand and marvel at the majestic vista; trying to capture as many pictures as I can. We climb into the old ruin of the building and he asks if I have ever done a New Year's resolution. I scoff and say that I don't really do them. He agrees that he doesn't either but suggests that we should. I agree. He suggests that we record it. I agree reluctantly and tell him to go first. He has me test out the sound level of the camera. After that we are all set to record our resolutions. He starts by resolving to grow closer to God in the new year, and to work harder to reach his goals. He turns to me and says that he also wants to nurture our relationship more and he tells me that I am the love of his life. He then says that there was something that he always wanted to ask me. He removes his glove, pulls out a ring box and gets down on one knee. I could only ask repeatedly if he was serious and      I finally said YES!!  


I truly love everything about this man. He is my best friend. Even the things I don't like about him, I couldn't imagine those quirks coming from anyone else. He exudes so many Christ-like characteristics, its hard not to love him.

He has continuously showed me how a woman should be treated. He is selfless, compassionate, a LISTENER and very observant. He has always catered to his mom, sisters, family, & strangers so I knew then that he would know how to treat me. He always showers me with his love, support, adoration and prayers. God has remained the center of our relationship and my SO continues to exude Christian values by his "fruit." I am so happy that he asked me to be his wife. I couldn't imagine it any other way.


----------



## Divine.

delitefulmane That...was so...beautiful!  I can't wait until I can share a testimony such as yours. Congratulations on your engagement! God always selects the greatest partner for us.


----------



## Shimmie

delitefulmane said:


> For encouragement for the discouraged. God hears our prayers! Here is my story. I posted it in the relationship forum but this is my home!
> 
> MY SO and I met in college. Before we started dating, I had always admired him from a distance. He had a girlfriend at the time and I was in awe of how he treated her. He was so gingerly to her in all of his actions to her. I often wished I had that spot.
> 
> As time passed, the two of them separated and he and I began to form a friendship. I don't even know when our friendship blossomed into something serious but somehow everyone around us realized how we felt about each other and what we had before we admitted it to ourselves.
> 
> We spent most nights outside on the yard at school discussing our families, goals, our likes/dislikes, etc. We soon became inseparable. People would ask if we were dating and we would remark, "Nah, we just cool."
> 
> He even asked me to be his girlfriend for a week and then broke up me (but that's an entire story in itself ) But when he broke up with me saying, "Let's just be friends," something about _him_ saying that was totally different than if it had come from any other guy. From the time we spent getting acquainted, I knew there was something special about him that didn't exist anyone else I've ever dated. As I had done every time before, I prayed and asked God, "Lord, if he is supposed to be in my life. Let him stay. If not, remove him from me (not by death or anything) but just let the relationship fizzle out." Every relationship before him fizzled. He didn't go anywhere.
> 
> I dated (without sex) a lot of DUDS and BUMS (you know B.asically U.nder M.y S.tandards) before him so it didn't take long to realize the gem I had. He was all that I had observed and prayed about and more! I felt that this man was created for me.God had revealed some things to me about him but I had to wait until it came into fruition to be sure.
> 
> 
> When I told him that I was saving myself until marriage he told me, he "didnt want sex from me." I was like "Is he gay?"  But he went on to explain that I was a woman who deserved MORE than just sex. I was wife material and I deserved to be treated with respect and cherished. I was like :shock:
> 
> Fast forward to now.....
> 
> Im engaged!!
> He proposed on New Year's Eve!!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here's the proposal story:
> 
> On mid-morning of New Year's eve, my BF told that we would be going out some where but did not tell me where. The only clue I received was that I needed to dress warm and that we needed to pack a lunch. So my initial thought was that we were going on a carriage ride.
> 
> We picked up lunch of subs and the fixings and headed off to our destination. However, when we pulled up to the intended destination I was like  this isnt a carriage ride!!  But I was game either way. Instead of the carriage ride I had contrived in my mind, we arrived at a Nature Reserve.
> 
> We got out of the car and headed in. He is adorned with a backpack and a professional camera. None of this alarmed me because we've had dates like before. He begins to take pictures of different things we encountered along our walk. He then turns the camera on me and tells me to to pose for several pictures. I tell him that he is gonna have a camera full of picture of me, he exclaims that this is the point.  With each new entity that catches our eye, we take turns capturing pictures of it and each other.
> 
> As we continue our walk, he begins to look as though he is searching for something and eventually walks off the trails through the brush of the reserve. I was not happy about this because I was beginning to question just where he was taking me.  He noticed my discomfort and tells me that we are searching for a place that not many people find out there and that we HAD to find it. He mentioned that place was one of the buildings burned by Gen. Sherman on his march during the civil war and the only thing left standing is the ruins of this old building. After hearing this, I was all set to help find it too.
> 
> After asking a couple of people and him getting his baring, we finally spot the old building and it was unbelievably breath-taking!!! There we see the river rapids and a small trickling waterfall and the amazing stone masonry of the building. I am so ecstatic at the panoramic view that I stand and marvel at the majestic vista; trying to capture as many pictures as I can. We climb into the old ruin of the building and he asks if I have ever done a New Year's resolution. I scoff and say that I don't really do them. He agrees that he doesn't either but suggests that we should. I agree. He suggests that we record it. I agree reluctantly and tell him to go first. He has me test out the sound level of the camera. After that we are all set to record our resolutions. He starts by resolving to grow closer to God in the new year, and to work harder to reach his goals. He turns to me and says that he also wants to nurture our relationship more and he tells me that I am the love of his life. He then says that there was something that he always wanted to ask me. He removes his glove, pulls out a ring box and gets down on one knee. I could only ask repeatedly if he was serious and     I finally said YES!!
> 
> 
> I truly love everything about this man. He is my best friend. Even the things I don't like about him, I couldn't imagine those quirks coming from anyone else. He exudes so many Christ-like characteristics, its hard not to love him.
> 
> He has continuously showed me how a woman should be treated. He is selfless, compassionate, a LISTENER and very observant. He has always catered to his mom, sisters, family, & strangers so I knew then that he would know how to treat me. He always showers me with his love, support, adoration and prayers. God has remained the center of our relationship and my SO continues to exude Christian values by his "fruit." I am so happy that he asked me to be his wife. I couldn't imagine it any other way.


 
  I'm so happy for you.    

I keep telling folks do not give up on God and Marriage.   

Thank you so much for posting this in here, which is one of my very favorite 'Marriage' threads.    

God is so faithful and so awesome, far beyond anyone's imagination.  

God bless You and your Husband.   You have no idea how much more God has in store for each of you.  


:woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:


----------



## Leigh

delitefulmane said:


> For encouragement for the discouraged. God hears our prayers! Here is my story. I posted it in the relationship forum but this is my home!   MY SO and I met in college. Before we started dating, I had always admired him from a distance. He had a girlfriend at the time and I was in awe of how he treated her. He was so gingerly to her in all of his actions to her. I often wished I had that spot.  As time passed, the two of them separated and he and I began to form a friendship. I don't even know when our friendship blossomed into something serious but somehow everyone around us realized how we felt about each other and what we had before we admitted it to ourselves.  We spent most nights outside on the yard at school discussing our families, goals, our likes/dislikes, etc. We soon became inseparable. People would ask if we were dating and we would remark, "Nah, we just cool."  He even asked me to be his girlfriend for a week and then broke up me (but that's an entire story in itself ) But when he broke up with me saying, "Let's just be friends," something about him saying that was totally different than if it had come from any other guy. From the time we spent getting acquainted, I knew there was something special about him that didn't exist anyone else I've ever dated. As I had done every time before, I prayed and asked God, "Lord, if he is supposed to be in my life. Let him stay. If not, remove him from me (not by death or anything) but just let the relationship fizzle out." Every relationship before him fizzled. He didn't go anywhere.  I dated (without sex) a lot of DUDS and BUMS (you know B.asically U.nder M.y S.tandards) before him so it didn't take long to realize the gem I had. He was all that I had observed and prayed about and more! I felt that this man was created for me.God had revealed some things to me about him but I had to wait until it came into fruition to be sure.  When I told him that I was saving myself until marriage he told me, he "didnt want sex from me." I was like "Is he gay?"  But he went on to explain that I was a woman who deserved MORE than just sex. I was wife material and I deserved to be treated with respect and cherished. I was like :shock:        Fast forward to now.....  Im engaged!!    He proposed on New Year's Eve!!      ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  Here's the proposal story:  On mid-morning of New Year's eve, my BF told that we would be going out some where but did not tell me where. The only clue I received was that I needed to dress warm and that we needed to pack a lunch. So my initial thought was that we were going on a carriage ride.  We picked up lunch of subs and the fixings and headed off to our destination. However, when we pulled up to the intended destination I was like  this isnt a carriage ride!!  But I was game either way. Instead of the carriage ride I had contrived in my mind, we arrived at a Nature Reserve.  We got out of the car and headed in. He is adorned with a backpack and a professional camera. None of this alarmed me because we've had dates like before. He begins to take pictures of different things we encountered along our walk. He then turns the camera on me and tells me to to pose for several pictures. I tell him that he is gonna have a camera full of picture of me, he exclaims that this is the point.  With each new entity that catches our eye, we take turns capturing pictures of it and each other.  As we continue our walk, he begins to look as though he is searching for something and eventually walks off the trails through the brush of the reserve. I was not happy about this because I was beginning to question just where he was taking me.   He noticed my discomfort and tells me that we are searching for a place that not many people find out there and that we HAD to find it. He mentioned that place was one of the buildings burned by Gen. Sherman on his march during the civil war and the only thing left standing is the ruins of this old building. After hearing this, I was all set to help find it too.  After asking a couple of people and him getting his baring, we finally spot the old building and it was unbelievably breath-taking!!! There we see the river rapids and a small trickling waterfall and the amazing stone masonry of the building. I am so ecstatic at the panoramic view that I stand and marvel at the majestic vista; trying to capture as many pictures as I can. We climb into the old ruin of the building and he asks if I have ever done a New Year's resolution. I scoff and say that I don't really do them. He agrees that he doesn't either but suggests that we should. I agree. He suggests that we record it. I agree reluctantly and tell him to go first. He has me test out the sound level of the camera. After that we are all set to record our resolutions. He starts by resolving to grow closer to God in the new year, and to work harder to reach his goals. He turns to me and says that he also wants to nurture our relationship more and he tells me that I am the love of his life. He then says that there was something that he always wanted to ask me. He removes his glove, pulls out a ring box and gets down on one knee. I could only ask repeatedly if he was serious and      I finally said YES!!   I truly love everything about this man. He is my best friend. Even the things I don't like about him, I couldn't imagine those quirks coming from anyone else. He exudes so many Christ-like characteristics, its hard not to love him.  He has continuously showed me how a woman should be treated. He is selfless, compassionate, a LISTENER and very observant. He has always catered to his mom, sisters, family, & strangers so I knew then that he would know how to treat me. He always showers me with his love, support, adoration and prayers. God has remained the center of our relationship and my SO continues to exude Christian values by his "fruit." I am so happy that he asked me to be his wife. I couldn't imagine it any other way.



I love this testimony.


----------



## delitefulmane

Divine. said:


> delitefulmane That...was so...beautiful!  I can't wait until I can share a testimony such as yours. Congratulations on your engagement! God always selects the greatest partner for us.



divine,
Yes He does! I have always told myself (and God) if my BF wasn't the one I was supposed to marry, who ever came along after him would have to be Jesus himself!  No one is more right for me than my FH.  I am not where I really want to be in my relationship with God BUT I am so glad that I had enough faith to trust that he would provide the right person for me. In college, I was looked over by *so* many men. I thought that I was not valued. I thought that most men did not want a woman like me while in college. It wasn't until well into my junior year did my FH chose me....and I am so thankful that he did! Have faith sis!! God is molding and shaping your husband right now! God doesn't want to send him to you until HE has done enough work in him. God bless you and your future hubby.


----------



## LoveisYou

That prayer, that line "protect me from the counterfeits," man!

Did He!!! My God is so amazing, counterfeits need not apply, because it's just NOT happening. Not on God's watch.


----------



## luthiengirlie

-----------------------------


----------



## Shimmie

-----------------------------------------


----------



## luthiengirlie

---------------------------------


----------



## LoveisYou

Just finished the book Love and Respect, http://www.amazon.com/Love-Respect-Desires-Desperately-Needs/dp/1594153205. It should be required reading for everyone who is married or desires to be married.

It's such an insightful read with a lot wisdom. Further, it's back by the Word. I love it and will refer to it time to time.


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Just finished the book Love and Respect, http://www.amazon.com/Love-Respect-Desires-Desperately-Needs/dp/1594153205. It should be required reading for everyone who is married or desires to be married.
> 
> It's such an insightful read with a lot wisdom. Further, it's back by the Word. I love it and will refer to it time to time.


 
I truly LOVE this book! I have it and it also came with a DVD of Dr. Eggerichs sharing this message. It's definitely a 'must have'.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Here are things that I pray about when it comes to  my future husband:


Lord God, your Word declares that if I delight myself in you—if I enjoy and seek your pleasure above mine—you’ll give me the desires of my heart (Psalm 37:4)

Pray God’s Word will flood his heart.
Pray your future husband will seek God and try to understand what God is doing in His life.
Pray he has a tender heart that will understand of your past mistakes. Also, pray that you will be able to do the same.
Pray that he is a hard worker
Pray that if he has his heart broken, he will be surrounded by good friends who will support him during the healing process.
Pray that he is blessed with godly friends 
Pray that in each of his relationships, he will develop an understanding heart and will always believe God has a different and better plan.
Pray that he lives in accordance with God's plan for his life 
Pray that he will be learning to lead me and that God will be glorified in our marriage 
Pray that the LORD will bless his work/job 
Pray that he be a witness for Christ wherever he goes 
Pray that he is surrounded by people who bring him up, not tear him down 
Pray that he learns to love as God desires him to.
Pray that he would lean on Christ in his trials 
Pray that he will hope in the LORD 
Pray that he has integrity 
Pray for protection against temptations 
Pray for his purity 
Pray that he will be content 
Pray for his patience and yours.
Pray that he would have a giving heart. 
Pray for discernment in handling finances and that he would be good with his money 
Pray that he will submit to God and any authority that's over him 
Pray that he would trust in God's plan, not his own 
Pray that he would give everything to the LORD in prayer 
Pray that he would seek wisdom 
Pray that he would have a humble, teachable spirit 
Pray that God would give him discernment 
Pray that the LORD would teach him to be a good husband, and likewise me, to be a good wife 
Pray that he would submit his fears to God 
Pray that he would fully grasp his purpose in Christ 
Pray for his health 
Pray that he will always seek God first
Pray for strength 
Pray that he would boldly declare the Truth of the Gospel 
Pray that he would grow spiritually through reading, studying and prayer 
Pray that he would be bold and confident in sharing Christ's love with others 
Pray that he would be quick to forgive 
Pray for his humility 
Pray that he'll live a self-controlled life that is a result of his salvation 
Pray that he will grow and flourish because of his trust in the LORD 
Pray that others can see God through him and the way he lives his life 
Pray that he will be faithful 
Pray for his heart 
Pray for his future 
Pray that God's face will shine upon him 

In this request, I commit myself to trust you and do good, to dwell in the land and feed on your faithfulness. I commit my way to you and trust that you will bring it to pass (Psalm 37:35).


----------



## Laela

delitefulmane.. woah.. Just read your post...  I really enjoyed your testimony.

*CONGRATULATIONS*  !!!!  God certainly is faithful.


----------



## delitefulmane

Laela said:


> delitefulmane.. woah.. Just read your post...  I really enjoyed your testimony.
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS*  !!!!  God certainly is faithful.



Laela,
Thank you!!


----------



## Lucia

delitefulmane said:


> For encouragement for the discouraged. God hears our prayers! Here is my story. I posted it in the relationship forum but this is my home!
> 
> MY SO and I met in college. Before we started dating, I had always admired him from a distance. He had a girlfriend at the time and I was in awe of how he treated her. He was so gingerly to her in all of his actions to her. I often wished I had that spot.
> 
> As time passed, the two of them separated and he and I began to form a friendship. I don't even know when our friendship blossomed into something serious but somehow everyone around us realized how we felt about each other and what we had before we admitted it to ourselves.
> 
> We spent most nights outside on the yard at school discussing our families, goals, our likes/dislikes, etc. We soon became inseparable. People would ask if we were dating and we would remark, "Nah, we just cool."
> 
> He even asked me to be his girlfriend for a week and then broke up me (but that's an entire story in itself ) But when he broke up with me saying, "Let's just be friends," something about him saying that was totally different than if it had come from any other guy. From the time we spent getting acquainted, I knew there was something special about him that didn't exist anyone else I've ever dated. As I had done every time before, I prayed and asked God, "Lord, if he is supposed to be in my life. Let him stay. If not, remove him from me (not by death or anything) but just let the relationship fizzle out." Every relationship before him fizzled. He didn't go anywhere.
> 
> I dated (without sex) a lot of DUDS and BUMS (you know B.asically U.nder M.y S.tandards) before him so it didn't take long to realize the gem I had. He was all that I had observed and prayed about and more! I felt that this man was created for me.God had revealed some things to me about him but I had to wait until it came into fruition to be sure.
> 
> When I told him that I was saving myself until marriage he told me, he "didnt want sex from me." I was like "Is he gay?"  But he went on to explain that I was a woman who deserved MORE than just sex. I was wife material and I deserved to be treated with respect and cherished. I was like :shock:
> 
> Fast forward to now.....
> 
> Im engaged!!
> He proposed on New Year's Eve!!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here's the proposal story:
> 
> On mid-morning of New Year's eve, my BF told that we would be going out some where but did not tell me where. The only clue I received was that I needed to dress warm and that we needed to pack a lunch. So my initial thought was that we were going on a carriage ride.
> 
> We picked up lunch of subs and the fixings and headed off to our destination. However, when we pulled up to the intended destination I was like  this isnt a carriage ride!!  But I was game either way. Instead of the carriage ride I had contrived in my mind, we arrived at a Nature Reserve.
> 
> We got out of the car and headed in. He is adorned with a backpack and a professional camera. None of this alarmed me because we've had dates like before. He begins to take pictures of different things we encountered along our walk. He then turns the camera on me and tells me to to pose for several pictures. I tell him that he is gonna have a camera full of picture of me, he exclaims that this is the point.  With each new entity that catches our eye, we take turns capturing pictures of it and each other.
> 
> As we continue our walk, he begins to look as though he is searching for something and eventually walks off the trails through the brush of the reserve. I was not happy about this because I was beginning to question just where he was taking me.   He noticed my discomfort and tells me that we are searching for a place that not many people find out there and that we HAD to find it. He mentioned that place was one of the buildings burned by Gen. Sherman on his march during the civil war and the only thing left standing is the ruins of this old building. After hearing this, I was all set to help find it too.
> 
> After asking a couple of people and him getting his baring, we finally spot the old building and it was unbelievably breath-taking!!! There we see the river rapids and a small trickling waterfall and the amazing stone masonry of the building. I am so ecstatic at the panoramic view that I stand and marvel at the majestic vista; trying to capture as many pictures as I can. We climb into the old ruin of the building and he asks if I have ever done a New Year's resolution. I scoff and say that I don't really do them. He agrees that he doesn't either but suggests that we should. I agree. He suggests that we record it. I agree reluctantly and tell him to go first. He has me test out the sound level of the camera. After that we are all set to record our resolutions. He starts by resolving to grow closer to God in the new year, and to work harder to reach his goals. He turns to me and says that he also wants to nurture our relationship more and he tells me that I am the love of his life. He then says that there was something that he always wanted to ask me. He removes his glove, pulls out a ring box and gets down on one knee. I could only ask repeatedly if he was serious and      I finally said YES!!
> 
> I truly love everything about this man. He is my best friend. Even the things I don't like about him, I couldn't imagine those quirks coming from anyone else. He exudes so many Christ-like characteristics, its hard not to love him.
> 
> He has continuously showed me how a woman should be treated. He is selfless, compassionate, a LISTENER and very observant. He has always catered to his mom, sisters, family, & strangers so I knew then that he would know how to treat me. He always showers me with his love, support, adoration and prayers. God has remained the center of our relationship and my SO continues to exude Christian values by his "fruit." I am so happy that he asked me to be his wife. I couldn't imagine it any other way.



Beautiful testimony thank you for sharing and congratz


----------



## loolalooh

Heather Lindsey has a YouTube channel : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3eXhhNTYTPvFsGE20gxk-w


----------



## Lucia

Today I was having some serious doubts some second guessing myself about when God would fulfill my prayers 
its an easy trap to fall into you start analyzing and then doubt starts but I snapped out of it by calling on The Lord  and went to my Bible app which had a text notification that I ignored most of today and this was what came up for today and heres my conclusion keep believing praying hoping smiling God does keep his promises 

Daily scripture for today off my bible app  and commentary (not my commentary ) 

1kings 18:41-44

Then Elijah told Ahab, “Go on up and eat and drink, for the sound of a heavy rainstorm can be heard.”  So Ahab went on up to eat and drink, while Elijah climbed to the top of Carmel. He bent down toward the ground and put his face between his knees.  He told his servant, “Go on up and look in the direction of the sea.” So he went on up, looked, and reported, “There is nothing.” Seven times Elijah sent him to look.  The seventh time the servant said, “Look, a small cloud, the size of the palm of a man’s hand, is rising up from the sea.” Elijah then said, “Go and tell Ahab, ‘Hitch up the chariots and go down, so that the rain won’t overtake you.’”





Commentary 

1 Kings 17:1 (NIV) says, "And Elijah the Tishbite, of the inhabitants of Gilead, said to Ahab, 'As the Lord God of Israel lives, before whom I stand, there shall not be dew nor rain these years, except at my word.'”  1 Kings 18:1 (NIV) says, "And it came to pass after many days that the word of the Lord came to Elijah, in the third year, saying, “Go, present yourself to Ahab, and I will send rain on the earth.”  There has been no rain for years, and this is just one of many signs that the word of the Lord accomplishes what it sets out to do.  Rain did not fall, and would not fall, until the Lord God decided it should fall, and moved Elijah to pray for rain in this passage.  It is clear that God is not finished revealing who He is.  Keep watch!  God seeks to reveal Himself to you as well.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Today I was having some serious doubts some second guessing myself about when God would fulfill my prayers
> its an easy trap to fall into you start analyzing and then doubt starts but I snapped out of it by calling on The Lord and went to my Bible app which had a text notification that I ignored most of today and this was what came up for today and heres my conclusion keep believing praying hoping smiling God does keep his promises
> 
> Daily scripture for today off my bible app and commentary (not my commentary )
> 
> 1kings 18:41-44
> 
> Then Elijah told Ahab, “Go on up and eat and drink, for the sound of a heavy rainstorm can be heard.” So Ahab went on up to eat and drink, while Elijah climbed to the top of Carmel. He bent down toward the ground and put his face between his knees. He told his servant, “Go on up and look in the direction of the sea.” So he went on up, looked, and reported, “There is nothing.” Seven times Elijah sent him to look. The seventh time the servant said, “Look, a small cloud, the size of the palm of a man’s hand, is rising up from the sea.” Elijah then said, “Go and tell Ahab, ‘Hitch up the chariots and go down, so that the rain won’t overtake you.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commentary
> 
> 1 Kings 17:1 (NIV) says, "And Elijah the Tishbite, of the inhabitants of Gilead, said to Ahab, 'As the Lord God of Israel lives, before whom I stand, there shall not be dew nor rain these years, except at my word.'” 1 Kings 18:1 (NIV) says, "And it came to pass after many days that the word of the Lord came to Elijah, in the third year, saying, “Go, present yourself to Ahab, and I will send rain on the earth.” There has been no rain for years, and this is just one of many signs that the word of the Lord accomplishes what it sets out to do. Rain did not fall, and would not fall, until the Lord God decided it should fall, and moved Elijah to pray for rain in this passage. It is clear that God is not finished revealing who He is. Keep watch! God seeks to reveal Himself to you as well.


 

Lucia...  thank you Dear One for sharing this precious message. 

Isn't is amazing how this thread was started with the story of Elijah... and God comes back (via your message) with the 'Rain'.    

God never forgets His promises.


----------



## Lucia

loolalooh said:


> Heather Lindsey has a YouTube channel : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3eXhhNTYTPvFsGE20gxk-w



The Linsays have podcast ministry Gathering Oasis and it's free 
check it out


----------



## stephluv

Lucia said:


> Today I was having some serious doubts some second guessing myself about when God would fulfill my prayers
> its an easy trap to fall into you start analyzing and then doubt starts but I snapped out of it by calling on The Lord  and went to my Bible app which had a text notification that I ignored most of today and this was what came up for today and heres my conclusion keep believing praying hoping smiling God does keep his promises
> 
> Daily scripture for today off my bible app  and commentary (not my commentary )
> 
> 1kings 18:41-44
> 
> Then Elijah told Ahab, “Go on up and eat and drink, for the sound of a heavy rainstorm can be heard.”  So Ahab went on up to eat and drink, while Elijah climbed to the top of Carmel. He bent down toward the ground and put his face between his knees.  He told his servant, “Go on up and look in the direction of the sea.” So he went on up, looked, and reported, “There is nothing.” Seven times Elijah sent him to look.  The seventh time the servant said, “Look, a small cloud, the size of the palm of a man’s hand, is rising up from the sea.” Elijah then said, “Go and tell Ahab, ‘Hitch up the chariots and go down, so that the rain won’t overtake you.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commentary
> 
> 1 Kings 17:1 (NIV) says, "And Elijah the Tishbite, of the inhabitants of Gilead, said to Ahab, 'As the Lord God of Israel lives, before whom I stand, there shall not be dew nor rain these years, except at my word.'”  1 Kings 18:1 (NIV) says, "And it came to pass after many days that the word of the Lord came to Elijah, in the third year, saying, “Go, present yourself to Ahab, and I will send rain on the earth.”  There has been no rain for years, and this is just one of many signs that the word of the Lord accomplishes what it sets out to do.  Rain did not fall, and would not fall, until the Lord God decided it should fall, and moved Elijah to pray for rain in this passage.  It is clear that God is not finished revealing who He is.  Keep watch!  God seeks to reveal Himself to you as well.



Lucia thank you for this I really needed the reminder to continue to wait for his timing


----------



## Joigirl

I have been married for 12 years to the man I prayed for God to send me. He is a great father and attentive husband. I did not have many boyfriends during high school and college and I honestly wasn't sure that being a wife would be my path because I am introverted and a bookworm. I asked God to bring the man that would be my husband into my life at the right time for both of us. I said this prayer several times while still in college, but did not meet my husband for a couple of years, after I started my career. While we were dating, I found out that he'd had the same prayer himself to find a wife. We have been inseparable (except for a small period when his Mom died while we were dating). We married after dating for 4 years at the age of 28 and 29. We've been married for 12 years and have two kids. There have been ups and downs, but either way we are in this together My hubby and we fiercely love one another.

The timing was perfect for both of us. My husband lost his father at the age of 4 and his mother at 26. He has siblings, but they all had their own families or relationships. He was in essence alone which caused him to pull away temporarily to get himself together after his Mom's passing and I allowed him that space. When we got back together a couple of months later, we started where we left off.  My parents and grandparents helped fill the void, and he still calls them Mom and Dad to this day. He is a vital part of out family. My granny calls him over to fix things at her house and she makes him plates of Fried chicken, Mac & cheese, greens and yams. It's a great trade off!

He reminded me of this yesterday. I needed to run an errand during my lunch break. I would have to walk about 3 blocks in the frigid cold or try to drive and find a parking space. My hubby drove the 25 minutes for our house, picked me up to take me to my destination and also surprised me with lunch. It's a small thing, but made me feel special that he wanted to spend a small part of the day with me before he also had to go to work.

Pray on it ladies and give it to The Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

Joigirl said:


> I have been married for 12 years to the man I prayed for God to send me. He is a great father and attentive husband. I did not have many boyfriends during high school and college and I honestly wasn't sure that being a wife would be my path because I am introverted and a bookworm. I asked God to bring the man that would be my husband into my life at the right time for both of us. I said this prayer several times while still in college, but did not meet my husband for a couple of years, after I started my career. While we were dating, I found out that he'd had the same prayer himself to find a wife. We have been inseparable (except for a small period when his Mom died while we were dating). We married after dating for 4 years at the age of 28 and 29. We've been married for 12 years and have two kids. There have been ups and downs, but either way we are in this together My hubby and we fiercely love one another.
> 
> The timing was perfect for both of us. My husband lost his father at the age of 4 and his mother at 26. He has siblings, but they all had their own families or relationships. He was in essence alone which caused him to pull away temporarily to get himself together after his Mom's passing and I allowed him that space. When we got back together a couple of months later, we started where we left off. My parents and grandparents helped fill the void, and he still calls them Mom and Dad to this day. He is a vital part of out family. My granny calls him over to fix things at her house and she makes him plates of Fried chicken, Mac & cheese, greens and yams. It's a great trade off!
> 
> He reminded me of this yesterday. I needed to run an errand during my lunch break. I would have to walk about 3 blocks in the frigid cold or try to drive and find a parking space. My hubby drove the 25 minutes for our house, picked me up to take me to my destination and also surprised me with lunch. It's a small thing, but made me feel special that he wanted to spend a small part of the day with me before he also had to go to work.
> 
> Pray on it ladies and give it to The Lord.


 
Thank you for sharing such a beautiful testimony and for keeping the hopes and dreams positive regarding Marriage.  Your husband is a true Darling and most definitely a Gift from God's Heart.    God bless both of you...'One'.  

For it is indeed God's Will to be Married.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

Wanted to share this great blog here. 

http://thelipstickgospel.com/2013/02/20/god-told-me-who-im-going-to-marry/


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie
And all the ladies 

Do you believe in signs or coincidences? Is that God or his angels trying to leave is hints? 

Let me back up I've been praying as usual but I have added the petition of asking for some signs so I can recognize the one God has sent for me.  So far I'm still and grateful receiving mode so this person will materialize very soon. 

Any takes on this ?


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> @Shimmie
> And all the ladies
> 
> Do you believe in signs or coincidences? Is that God or his angels trying to leave is hints?
> 
> Let me back up I've been praying as usual but I have added the petition of asking for some signs so I can recognize the one God has sent for me. So far I'm still and grateful receiving mode so this person will materialize very soon.
> 
> Any takes on this ?



 Hi @Lucia.... 

'Signs' can be deceiving. I have to honest with you. So many have gotten caught up in looking for signs that they've 'missed' hearing from God which is what you (you in general) want in the first place. We want to know and to hear the voice of God and to know and to follow the leading of the Holy Spirit. 

When you (again in general sense of you, not you personally)... but when you know the promptings of God, it's a surety that can never be doubted. 

God's Word says: "My Sheep know my voice and the voice of ('the') stranger, they shall not follow." 

Now I know that this is from a 'fairy tale' however, it's basis is true. Hansel and Gretel used bread crumbs along the path in the woods to 'secure' their trail from getting lost.' However, the birds came behind them and they ate the 'trail' (the bread crumbs). 

How does this relate to scripture? Easy  They put their trust in bread crumbs rather than the voice of God. God's voice; the promptings of the Holy Spirit can never be erased (eaten from the path of our life's journey). 

Precious Lucia, know God's voice. It's not loud, it's not striking, it's not an abasement...  

It's that still small voice, deep within your spirit, down in your soul that you will know and always recognize that it is God who is leading you, God who is speaking to you, God who is telling you what is real and what is not. 

_And after the earthquake a fire; but the LORD was not in the fire: and after the fire a still small voice._ 

I Kings 19:12

I hope this makes sense, the way that I shared it. Baby girl, there is nothing like knowing the voice of God; satan can never, ever mislead us with his counterfeits of signs and wonders. 

Baby, this is why we must steer clear of 'signs'... 

_The coming of the lawless one is by the activity of satan with all power and false signs and wonders ..._ 

2 Thessalonians 2:9 

_For false christs and false prophets will arise and perform great signs and wonders, so as to lead astray, if possible, even the elect. _

_Matthew 24:24 _

_For they are demonic spirits, performing signs, who go abroad to the kings of the whole world, to assemble them for battle on the great day of God the Almighty. _

Revelation 16:14 

'Signs' are almost like asking God for a 'shortcut' to faith and because of it, satan comes in to distort it and gives signs of his 'own' and then 'we' are deceived, thinking it is God. 

Now sometimes the 'signs' worked. But that's not God's intention nor His best for us. The key is when we 'know' God's voice, we will know what's real and what is not. 

We each have been given such a beautiful gift... God's voice within. The more we yield, the more we know...for sure. 

Guess what, Sweetheart? I am surely still learning.  I'm 'getting' there, and I will not give up. And neither will you. 

God bless you. I mean it.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Phoenix14

Maybe you all can help. I got into a discussion with a friend of mine. I told her that I don't think God has preordained one set man and one set woman to be together. That there is some degree of choice and that we have to make some kind of effort in the process. There's no way I can meet someone if I'm spending all my time in my apartment alone. 

She believes that you have to just sit and wait and that God will make your paths cross. Even if you're not doing anything. 

What do you all think?


----------



## nlamr2013

Phoenix14 said:


> Maybe you all can help. I got into a discussion with a friend of mine. I told her that I don't think God has preordained one set man and one set woman to be together. That there is some degree of choice and that we have to make some kind of effort in the process. There's no way I can meet someone if I'm spending all my time in my apartment alone.
> 
> She believes that you have to just sit and wait and that God will make your paths cross. Even if you're not doing anything.
> 
> What do you all think?



Nothing in life happens from just 'sitting and waiting' there's a difference in do get God's work and waiting, do nothing and waiting, and trying to fit square pegs into circular holes


----------



## Shimmie

nlamr2013 said:


> Nothing in life happens from just 'sitting and waiting' there's a difference in do get God's work and waiting, do nothing and waiting, and trying to fit square pegs into circular holes



nlamr2013... you are correct.  

 Even in the Bible, folks always did 'something' that God lead them to do.   

Phoenix14 ...

 We have to get up and get out and 'meet' our blessings.     God's Word says, 'He leads into the paths of righteousness for His namesake.   

 Jesus did say:  "Follow Me".    So..........for God to lead, we have to leave the 'house' and 'follow'.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Phoenix14 said:


> Maybe you all can help. I got into a discussion with a friend of mine. I told her that I don't think God has preordained one set man and one set woman to be together. That there is some degree of choice and that we have to make some kind of effort in the process. There's no way I can meet someone if I'm spending all my time in my apartment alone.
> 
> She believes that you have to just sit and wait and that God will make your paths cross. Even if you're not doing anything.
> 
> What do you all think?



I agree with you. The idea that there is only on person for us can actually lead to singleness I think. It can cause people to marry people they shouldn't marry because they left out rational thinking and looked for signs and other things that can be deceptive. Or it can cause a person to pass up a good Christian man or woman that they can be happy with because they didn't come in the expected package. Also, as far as meeting people, each person should live their lives and be Spirit led. Yes, get out and do some of the things you want to do but don't necessarily go out looking for a man. That can get a little depressing if that's your sole intent because you may not meet anyone. God knows our schedules and what will happen in our day to day lives and he can arrange that perfect meeting.


----------



## Phoenix14

Thank you everyone! She gave me the sad "You just don't have faith" head shake. I told her that God doesn't like lazy believers. I read Sacred Search by Gary Thomas and suggested it to her. She clearly missed huge chunks of it.

Can I just put a quarter in the meter and park here for a second? God is so almighty and great! 3-4 months ago I was complaining that I had no single female friends, no fun activities to do that weren't the club or happy hour or brunch, etc. etc. FFWD and I am now a part of a dynamic bible study group made up of black women, I've been out most weekends attending dynamic Christian events. Without my even realizing, He answered my prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

Phoenix14 said:


> Thank you everyone! She gave me the sad "You just don't have faith" head shake. I told her that God doesn't like lazy believers. I read Sacred Search by Gary Thomas and suggested it to her. She clearly missed huge chunks of it.
> 
> *Can I just put a quarter in the meter and park here for a second?*
> 
> God is so almighty and great! 3-4 months ago I was complaining that I had no single female friends, no fun activities to do that weren't the club or happy hour or brunch, etc. etc. FFWD and I am now a part of a dynamic bible study group made up of black women, I've been out most weekends attending dynamic Christian events. Without my even realizing, He answered my prayers.



Phoenix14... thank you so much for that 'Quarter' in the meter.   You may as well call it 'gold'.      I love your testimony, it truly blessed me.  I am very happy about your prayers being answered.   Your faith in God did not disappoint and it never will.

 As for your dear friend, bless her heart.   I'm glad that you love her enough to speak God's truth to her.   You have a heart for Ministry and that's beautiful.   Don't give up on her; she'll get tired of being 'inside' and move beyond the four walls.


----------



## Phoenix14

Thank you Shimmie! I'm trying. She's a new believer so I have to be patient with her. She's still in the religious stage of her faith. I'll continue to emphasize the importance of relationship.

Back on topic, 
Ladies, I've recently decided that I'm okay being single right now because I'm learning how to love and have a healthy relationship with God. If I can't love my Savior and be humble and giving to him, how can I do it with a flawed, human man?


----------



## mscurly

Phoenix14 said:


> Maybe you all can help. I got into a discussion with a friend of mine. I told her that I don't think God has preordained one set man and one set woman to be together. That there is some degree of choice and that we have to make some kind of effort in the process. There's no way I can meet someone if I'm spending all my time in my apartment alone.
> 
> She believes that you have to just sit and wait and that God will make your paths cross. Even if you're not doing anything.
> 
> What do you all think?




Nothing happens when you are not active. Sometime we confuse faith in God's miracle working power with some sort of "magic"

I look at finding a mate the same way I look at finding a job. Would I sit at home waiting for the phone to ring. Meaning I've made no effort to get a job, haven't sent out any resumes, or networked. Yet praying for God to send me a job just because I sat there and prayed for it yet did nothing. Or would I be actively pursuing my job search. 

Faith without works is dead. 

Does that mean we should run after a man? Absolutely not. But I am being active, going out enjoying life, meeting people, working on myself, and putting myself in a position to meet a potential mate/ husband all the while still praying and seeking God.


----------



## Shimmie

Each time I see this thread, I look at the marvel of God's Word.  

Who would have thought that Elijah from I Kings had so much 'impact' regarding Marriage.   

Nevertheless... God's Word is still alive and bringing people together in Marriage. 

"One Man, One Woman, Under God"

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   

To those of you who think your dreams of Marriage have 'dried up'...  Speak to them the Words of Faith of Elijah....

'Wet it Again'... 

:blowkiss:


----------



## JaneBond007

mscurly said:


> Nothing happens when you are not active. Sometime we confuse faith in God's miracle working power with some sort of "magic"
> 
> I look at finding a mate the same way I look at finding a job. Would I sit at home waiting for the phone to ring. Meaning I've made no effort to get a job, haven't sent out any resumes, or networked. Yet praying for God to send me a job just because I sat there and prayed for it yet did nothing. Or would I be actively pursuing my job search.
> 
> Faith without works is dead.
> 
> Does that mean we should run after a man? Absolutely not. But I am being active, going out enjoying life, meeting people, working on myself, and putting myself in a position to meet a potential mate/ husband all the while still praying and seeking God.





Well, sometimes, you just run into the person without doing anything at all.    I know what you mean about working on self.  In other words, you're living life and not basing your happiness on finding a man. You're finding your happiness right here, right now and probably because of it, Mr. Man is right around the corner, spying you out lol.  He likes the happiness.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Bumping "Wet it Again"!


----------



## ToyToy

Hi everyone, I don't know whether this has been shared yet (I haven't read the whole thread), but just in case: http://www.purposefullysingle.com/. You can subscribe to a 30-day prayer and will get sent prayers every day in preparation for marriage.

Hope this blesses someone.


----------



## Shimmie

ToyToy said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know whether this has been shared yet (I haven't read the whole thread), but just in case: http://www.purposefullysingle.com/. You can subscribe to a 30-day prayer and will get sent prayers every day in preparation for marriage.
> 
> Hope this blesses someone.


 
ToyToy, this is so precious of you to share this.   Thank you for being so positive about Marriage.   

It is indeed God's Will for a "*Man and Woman*" to be happily married to one another and God has no reserve to bring this desire into being for those who ask of Him. 

God bless you and I mean this beyond words.


----------



## PinkPebbles

ToyToy said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know whether this has been shared yet (I haven't read the whole thread), but just in case: http://www.purposefullysingle.com/. You can subscribe to a 30-day prayer and will get sent prayers every day in preparation for marriage.
> 
> Hope this blesses someone.


 


Shimmie said:


> @ToyToy, this is so precious of you to share this. Thank you for being so positive about Marriage.
> 
> It is indeed God's Will for a "*Man and Woman*" to be happily married to one another and God has no reserve to bring this desire into being for those who ask of Him.
> 
> God bless you and I mean this beyond words.


 
Amen!!!

ToyToy thank you for sharing. This is a beautiful site and may God bless you .


----------



## ToyToy

Aww no worries Shimmie and PinkPebbles . The prayers are helping me a lot!!


----------



## phynestone

I am really not trying to get discouraged, but it is so hard. Especially with so-called "nice guys" who want to play with your feelings. I am just done. I cannot take this anymore.


----------



## Maracujá

phynestone said:


> I am really not trying to get discouraged, but it is so hard.* Especially with so-called "nice guys" who want to play with your feelings. I am just done. I cannot take this anymore.*



I've only dealt with those my entire adult life, it's terrible to say the least


----------



## Haddasah

loolalooh said:


> Stay encouraged, ladies.  Please do.  God can change your marital "status" in a second.  You never know what is around the corner.  Just keep on focusing on Him.  I forget the quote, but patience isn't simply waiting ... it is accepting the wait without getting discouraged.  Stay encouraged.



I am going to write this on my mirror, thank you!


----------



## LoveisYou

phynestone said:


> I am really not trying to get discouraged, but it is so hard. Especially with so-called "nice guys" who want to play with your feelings. I am just done. I cannot take this anymore.



stay in the game sis, don't take your eyes off the promise


----------



## stephluv

Bump bump 

Be encouraged ladies!!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Here is a clip from Tony Evans: Fasting for a mate

http://youtu.be/X1tVTOUTCN4


----------



## laCriolla

BlackHairDiva said:


> Here is a clip from Tony Evans: Fasting for a mate
> 
> http://youtu.be/X1tVTOUTCN4




thanks

i feel terrible b/c i broke a fast (was fasting for this reason) due to a high fever and vomiting.  don't know if it means I gave in to temptation and won't be blessed because of it.


----------



## stephluv

BlackHairDiva said:


> Here is a clip from Tony Evans: Fasting for a mate
> 
> http://youtu.be/X1tVTOUTCN4



Thank you BlackHairDiva This definitely was a great and enlightening video


----------



## Belle Du Jour

BlackHairDiva said:


> Here is a clip from Tony Evans: Fasting for a mate
> 
> http://youtu.be/X1tVTOUTCN4



Great video. I received that word.


----------



## mscurly

I haven't been to this thread in a while. Needing to vent a little 

Me and my boyfriend broke up a few months ago and I am still trying to heal from it. It wasn't a bad relationship. It was actually the best relationship I've had. We built a friendship not just romance so I think that's what is making the break up so hard for me. I feel like I lost a good friend. 

And before someone asks we remained celibate as we both agreed to wait until we got married. 

We wanted to get married but he has issues he needs to work on personally and spiritually. He was a great guy just not good at expressing his emotions for whatever reason he can't fully give his heart to me  We are still friends and still talk on a regular basis. Plus we have a business together which makes it difficult to cut him out of my life. Thats hard too because I still have feelings for him  


My friends and family think I should start dating again. I don't want to date. I want to get married. I feel like it's a waste of time to date someone unless I know for sure that we are going to get married. Is that crazy?

I just don't want to open my heart to someone again only to get hurt


----------



## laCriolla

mscurly said:


> I haven't been to this thread in a while. Needing to vent a little  Me and my boyfriend broke up a few months ago and I am still trying to heal from it. It wasn't a bad relationship. It was actually the best relationship I've had. We built a friendship not just romance so I think that's what is making the break up so hard for me. I feel like I lost a good friend.   And before someone asks we remained celibate as we both agreed to wait until we got married.  We wanted to get married but he has issues he needs to work on personally and spiritually. He was a great guy just not good at expressing his emotions for whatever reason he can't fully give his heart to me  We are still friends and still talk on a regular basis. Plus we have a business together which makes it difficult to cut him out of my life. Thats hard too because I still have feelings for him    My friends and family think I should start dating again. I don't want to date. I want to get married. I feel like it's a waste of time to date someone unless I know for sure that we are going to get married. Is that crazy?  I just don't want to open my heart to someone again only to get hurt



If you're not ready to date then don't. Pray about your friendship with your ex. Intercessory prayer changes hearts and heals relationships.


----------



## Lucia

mscurly said:


> I haven't been to this thread in a while. Needing to vent a little  Me and my boyfriend broke up a few months ago and I am still trying to heal from it. It wasn't a bad relationship. It was actually the best relationship I've had. We built a friendship not just romance so I think that's what is making the break up so hard for me. I feel like I lost a good friend.   And before someone asks we remained celibate as we both agreed to wait until we got married.  We wanted to get married but he has issues he needs to work on personally and spiritually. He was a great guy just not good at expressing his emotions for whatever reason he can't fully give his heart to me  We are still friends and still talk on a regular basis. Plus we have a business together which makes it difficult to cut him out of my life. Thats hard too because I still have feelings for him    My friends and family think I should start dating again. I don't want to date. I want to get married. I feel like it's a waste of time to date someone unless I know for sure that we are going to get married. Is that crazy?  I just don't want to open my heart to someone again only to get hurt


 mscurly  Don't date if you don't want to I know family and friends mean well but they think that's the best advice and it's not  dating around just to date causes chaos and heartache.  I think you mean you want to date someone who has declared themselves to you after a friendship has been established and you already know they're here for true serious commitment and no games.   I'm not saying your ex was playing games actually he sounds sincere and honest cause he wants to be a good husband and father one day and keeping you tied up when he's not ready is not fair. You will meet people naturally as GOD intends don't force it. Focus on yourself and get new hobbies travel and or pamper yourself and live also don't let yourself get jealous or bitter that will only block your blessings remember Gods time is not our time   And if your husband is your ex new and improved or someone else you'll be in a better space  to receive GODs blessings.


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> mscurly
> 
> Don't date if you don't want to.   I know family and friends mean well but they think that's the best advice and it's not  dating around just to date causes chaos and heartache.
> 
> *I think you mean you want to date someone who has declared themselves to you after a friendship has been established and you already know they're here for true serious commitment and no games.  *
> 
> I'm not saying your ex was playing games actually he sounds sincere and honest cause he wants to be a good husband and father one day and keeping you tied up when he's not ready is not fair.
> 
> *You will meet people naturally as GOD intends don't force it. *
> 
> *Focus on yourself and get new hobbies travel and or pamper yourself and live also don't let yourself get jealous or bitter that will only block your blessings;  remember Gods time is not our time  *
> 
> And if your husband is your ex new and improved or someone else you'll be in a better space  to receive GODs blessings.



Lucia, this is a beautiful and loving response that only a sister could give.  I just wanted to thank you for it.  

Coming from me would sound like a 'lecture'   but you softened the message very nicely.  

God bless you.


----------



## mscurly

Thanks @Lucia and @Shimmie I don't think you come off as lecturing, your posts are always so sweet and loving.

Actually I feel alot better about the whole situation since I first made that post a few weeks ago. I started praying and fasting from things and just sat still in the presence of God. I gained peace from the whole situation. I completely understand what it means to have peace that surpasses all understanding. Even though nothing has changed I'm okay. God knows my desires and I trust that he'll fulfill them in his time. 

I'm content right now. Truthfully I've had so much going on with work/business and family stuff I really haven't had time to focus on my ex

Praying that I still feel like this during the holidays . Those are usually the times when it might be an issue plus family will be around and may ask about my ex or the "when are you getting married" bla bla seeing other people with thier kids etc

So with the holiday season around the corner I pray The Lord continues to gives me strength and not loneliness this year.


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie 
I didn't even think about the loa link or reference at the end I just thought her message was positive. Anyway I removed the link.


----------



## Lucia

mscurly said:


> Thanks @Lucia and @Shimmie I don't think you come off as lecturing, your posts are always so sweet and loving.  Actually I feel alot better about the whole situation since I first made that post a few weeks ago. I started praying and fasting from things and just sat still in the presence of God. I gained peace from the whole situation. I completely understand what it means to have peace that surpasses all understanding. Even though nothing has changed I'm okay. God knows my desires and I trust that he'll fulfill them in his time.  I'm content right now. Truthfully I've had so much going on with work/business and family stuff I really haven't had time to focus on my ex  Praying that I still feel like this during the holidays . * Those are usually the times when it might be an issue plus family will be around and may ask about my ex or the "when are you getting married" bla bla seeing other people with thier kids etc [\b] So with the holiday season around the corner I pray The Lord continues to gives me strength and not loneliness this year.*


* mscurly  Yes at bolded sometimes family gets too talkative and nosey and it can be discouraging if you let it. Don't let doubt or despair get the best of you laugh it off.   Just tell them you're fine very busy and God will provide  nothing will happen before its time.*


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Shimmie
> I didn't even think about the loa link or reference at the end I just thought her message was positive. Anyway I removed the link.



Lucia, you were coming from a good place, which is your heart.


----------



## Shimmie

mscurly said:


> Thanks @Lucia and @Shimmie I don't think you come off as lecturing, your posts are always so sweet and loving.
> 
> Actually I feel alot better about the whole situation since I first made that post a few weeks ago. I started praying and fasting from things and just sat still in the presence of God. I gained peace from the whole situation. I completely understand what it means to have peace that surpasses all understanding. Even though nothing has changed I'm okay. God knows my desires and I trust that he'll fulfill them in his time.
> 
> I'm content right now. Truthfully I've had so much going on with work/business and family stuff I really haven't had time to focus on my ex
> 
> Praying that I still feel like this during the holidays . Those are usually the times when it might be an issue plus family will be around and may ask about my ex or the "when are you getting married" bla bla seeing other people with thier kids etc
> 
> So with the holiday season around the corner I pray The Lord continues to gives me strength and not loneliness this year.



Lucia's message is beautiful.  She smoothed it out as only a sister would  with her sister.


----------



## Haddasah

BlackHairDiva said:


> Here is a clip from Tony Evans: Fasting for a mate
> 
> http://youtu.be/X1tVTOUTCN4



Wow! I NEEDED this! Encouraging!!


----------



## Iammoney

That was an awesome sermon. I just need to know how long to fast and what type of fast


----------



## proudofmynaps

bumping and subcribing


----------



## Lucia

So ladies after watching Tony Evans 
 I did a 3 day fast from midnight to noon  nothing no food no drink just prayer mostly psalms (a lot of great prayers in that) praising God asking for what I need and thanking the Lord God of Abraham and Isaac.  I'm feeling centered and content not bothered with when how and why so much after this.


----------



## stephluv

Bump Tho I have prayed this prayer before, ive already matured spiritually and emotionally from when I recited it..... this time I'm different and I've changed my expectancy of the when's and how's of the outcome of my prayer requests...but I faithfully say this prayer because I believe it is a blessing in itself

Thanks Shimmie for the words to keep close in my prayers


----------



## DreamLife

I seriously want to meet my husband next year. I'm going to really be in prayer about this for next year.


----------



## Divine.

DreamLife said:


> I seriously want to meet my husband next year. I'm going to really be in prayer about this for next year.



Same here. My desire has kicked into overdrive lately. And that doesn't happen often...it doesn't have to be next year specifically but I'm hopeful it will be before I am 30.


----------



## Lucia

Signs you're living under a curse 

http://youtu.be/db2-lG4wmgc


----------



## Lucia

DreamLife said:


> I seriously want to meet my husband next year. I'm going to really be in prayer about this for next year.



DreamLife

Be careful what you ask for do you want to just meet him or meet him and be married ?


----------



## SpiritJunkie

I need these prayers.  Let me listen to Tonys video


----------



## DreamLife

Lucia said:


> DreamLife  Be careful what you ask for do you want to just meet him or meet him and be married ?


  I want to just meet him. I want to get married in 2016. I'll be 30 then. I'm not pressed to get married like I was at age 27, but I just want to meet the man I'm supposed to marry. 

I was pressed in late 2013 and things didn't go well...I *thought* I met him and wasted a good year with the back and forth.


----------



## Lucia

DreamLife said:


> I want to just meet him. I want to get married in 2016. I'll be 30 then. I'm not pressed to get married like I was at age 27, but I just want to meet the man I'm supposed to marry.  I was pressed in late 2013 and things didn't go well...I *thought* I met him and wasted a good year with the back and forth.


      Have you seen the episode where the Duggar  daughter gets engaged married and the other sister gets engaged the way their suitors treated them was nothin at all like you see on tv nowadays I just happened to be up late and tlc had a marathon or something. My point is that the men made their intentions known they declared they approached the father   So that experience you hd that didn't go well just know hat it's.made you wiser and better prepare to select your future husband but Imo you should follow Tony Evans advice and make  your father or elder family member or trustworthy church elders or upstanding mature couple part of the courtship accountability so that won't happen again. I hope that made sense.


----------



## DreamLife

Lucia said:


> Have you seen the episode where the Duggar  daughter gets engaged married and the other sister gets engaged the way their suitors treated them was nothin at all like you see on tv nowadays I just happened to be up late and tlc had a marathon or something. My point is that the men made their intentions known they declared they approached the father   So that experience you hd that didn't go well just know hat it's.made you wiser and better prepare to select your future husband but Imo you should follow Tony Evans advice and make  your father or elder family member or trustworthy church elders or upstanding mature couple part of the courtship accountability so that won't happen again. I hope that made sense.


  No I rarely watch tv. But yes... I plan on doing that. I didn't join a church until a few months after we started dating so no accountability there. He requested to speak with my mom one day when I was with her (dad wasn't with us at the time). Said his intentions were good blah blah. He met my parents (dad and mom) and some other family once (he requested to meet them). They pulled him to the side when I walked away and grilled the mess out of him but he put on a show, said he was serious (I still don't know what all was said). I don't think he approached them directly at that time. My mom didn't like him because she saw through the show but didn't tell me until things went bad (I was upset about that but she said I wouldn't have listened). She has a lot of discernment. My other family members loved him (couldn't see past the show). We had just met about two months prior. Since he was requesting to meet them I was fooled into believing he was serious but that's just the kind of mess he does. My dad doesn't like anyone lol and seemed happy when I said it was over. It's a long, silly story but yes I know that was a major thing that will change. Since I live away from my parents I will make sure I get some accountability from my elders (other family here, church) if they can't meet him soon enough. After my experience, I realized that this was super important.


----------



## Lucia

DreamLife 
Found the link 

http://youtu.be/wgTvA1PiUno


----------



## DreamLife

Wow Lucia that was very elaborate and well thought out. It was nice how he kept both families incorporated throughout the courting process.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Lucia said:


> Have you seen the episode where the Duggar  daughter gets engaged married and the other sister gets engaged the way their suitors treated them was nothin at all like you see on tv nowadays I just happened to be up late and tlc had a marathon or something. My point is that the men made their intentions known they declared they approached the father   So that experience you hd that didn't go well just know hat it's.made you wiser and better prepare to select your future husband but Imo you should follow Tony Evans advice and make  your father or elder family member or trustworthy church elders or upstanding mature couple part of the courtship accountability so that won't happen again. I hope that made sense.



I love reading courtship stories (there are loads on the internet of "God-written stories").  I think a traditional approach is best.  At my age (30s) my family won't be as involved as say the Duggar or Bates model but I believe in starting a relationship with the intention of discerning marriage.  If it doesn't work out, nothing will be lost since the friendship/courtship should remain chaste.  We have a lot to learn form these "old-fashioned" way of doing things


----------



## jprayze

I read this entire thread...thanks to all who have participated so far with the encouragement, prayers, scripture etc. You all have truly been a blessing. Keep posting, praying, believing and providing testimonies!


----------



## Lucia

http://youtu.be/gPhbBMtjDGs


----------



## Lucia

I thought you would enjoy this video clip from The Dave Ramsey Show. Enjoy! http://youtu.be/SWflP4pRy-8


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Lucia

http://youtu.be/R-1nF0Jn8Y8

Proposal


----------



## Lucia

Check out Brother Carlos he's preaching about singleness divorce or marital curses check it out interesting 

http://youtu.be/WEnkRXCs-vE



http://youtu.be/k-Bufb0o_pY


----------



## stephluv

Lucia aww i'm gonna stop checking out your videos lol How much can a sentimental woman like me can take? 

I'm still smiling and about to go into prayer over the Proposal Thanks for the videos they are encouraging


----------



## Lucia

Prayer series 2 weeks  
A Prayer for  my Future Husband  

 Day 1  

 Loving Father, if I am called to the sacramental life of matrimony, hear my prayer now for the person who will be my spouse.  Be with him today and every day.  Help him through the challenges of becoming an adult and send my support in prayer through any difficulties.  In this way, may I genuinely love this person even before we meet.  I ask for help ahead of time to be respectful and honourable when we meet and begin a relationship.  I ask for help ahead of time to be faithful, supportive, strong, and as loving as I can be when we are married.  If I am privileged to help create new human beings, I pray today for my children.  You exist outside of time, and you know who they will be, so I can pray for them now.  Help me to do everything I can now to become the best parent I can be for them, from the day they are born to the day you call me home to heaven.   Amen      

http://www.mitchelstownparish.ie/young_people_prayers.html 

http://alovelycalling.com/prayers-for-my-future-husband/ 

DAY 2  

Lord, please bless my future husband today with the gift of friends. Please bring him godly mentors and companions that will spur him on in the pursuit of godliness. I pray especially that he would have examples of godly men to look up to. I ask that You would give him friends his own age who are seeking You with their lives. Please help him to be surrounded with the people that will draw him nearer to You and not farther away. And please give him friends that will bring laughter and joy into his life. Amen.


----------



## Lucia

Prayers for becoming a future wife   

This is a prayer series for 2 weeks 

http://alovelycalling.com/prayers-for-becoming-a-future-wife/ 

 DAY 1    

Dear Lord, I know that I am your daughter. You are the prefect Father and I could not ask for a better protector! I know that you have picked out the man that you want me to marry. You know his name, what he looks like, how he acts, his personality, his past and future flaws, and you are saving me for him. I know he will not be perfect and I know that I am not perfect. But I know that you are molding me into the kind of woman that my future husband needs.  Lord, I ask that you build in me the kind of characteristics that will support my husband and his ambitions and dreams. Help me to learn how to come alongside of him with a servants heart and with wisdom in how to be his right hand. I want to encourage bless, serve and obey my future husband in all matters. Please prepare me and equip me for this task while I am not yet married Jesus.  Thank you for training me Lord. Help me to accept any change that might take place while you are creating me to be a future Help-Mate. I love you Lord, Amen.


----------



## Lucia

Proposals   

http://youtu.be/uiDmWvSUA3E 

http://youtu.be/LqgfCmyJ3H0


http://youtu.be/Be05PRXZX-8


http://youtu.be/_YSUIFK-5Uc


----------



## Lucia

http://tontonthenomad.tumblr.com/post/66059426226/myproposal

Video and letter


----------



## Lucia

2week prayer series 

http://alovelycalling.com/prayers-for-becoming-a-future-wife/

DAY 3  

Dear God, help me to put my trust in you and wait for you to bring my future husband to me in your perfect timing. Help me not to be anxious or worried about when that time will be but to rest and wait on you. Thank you that you have had this man picked out for me before I was even born. Thank you for making him for me.  Keep my heart pure and safe in your care so that I will be ready to marry him whenever you choose to bring him along. I love you Jesus. Thank you. Amen


----------



## Lucia

Proposal YouTuber BiancaReneetoday  
Congratz. I love the gondola 

http://youtu.be/eqQa4KEC6pU


----------



## Lucia

Youtuber itsjudytime 
Proposal 

http://youtu.be/dT8NtjU45iU


Wedding planning 

http://youtu.be/3iJOxqyH_Vo

http://youtu.be/WkGG1lN6PVA

http://youtu.be/INLKQEpEAPw

http://youtu.be/e4qf1iinuyo

http://youtu.be/e4qf1iinuyo

http://youtu.be/KIbHnNPN62s

Wedding 2011

http://youtu.be/3sdTiU-SqDE

http://youtu.be/B-Y97tCEFUM

and now she's a wife mother of 3 

http://youtu.be/vf0OqaBIZf4


http://youtu.be/RzaBSUIMhpE

Twins 
http://youtu.be/53yFSwQ_FVo

See God can change your entire life in a short time Amen
if you weren't counting that's 3 kids in 3 years


----------



## Lucia

YouTuber haircrush. 


http://youtu.be/EhTCzUnboCo


----------



## Lucia

https://iwaitedblog.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/october-feature-luis-and-vanessa/


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Lucia thank you for the prayers & videos


----------



## Lucia

Must read this is such a cute testimony Be encouraged ladies God does have a plan.  

http://jennifer-wilder.com/2013/09/17/my-teenage-crush/


http://jennifer-wilder.com/2015/01/1...e-second-time/


http://jennifer-wilder.com/2014/02/1...e-now-husband/


http://jennifer-wilder.com/2015/02/2...ecame-friends/


http://jennifer-wilder.com/2015/02/1...ce-between-us/


http://jennifer-wilder.com/2015/02/2...n-of-my-dream/


http://jennifer-wilder.com/2015/03/0...omes-marriage/


----------



## Lucia

This thread is awesome we can't let it fade away
@Shimmie 

Psalms 136

136 Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good,
for his steadfast love endures forever.
2 Give thanks to the God of gods,
for his steadfast love endures forever.
3 Give thanks to the Lord of lords,
for his steadfast love endures forever;

4 to him who alone does great wonders,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
5 to him who by understanding made the heavens,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
6 to him who spread out the earth above the waters,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
7 to him who made the great lights,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
8 the sun to rule over the day,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
9 the moon and stars to rule over the night,
for his steadfast love endures forever;

10 to him who struck down the firstborn of Egypt,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
11 and brought Israel out from among them,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
12 with a strong hand and an outstretched arm,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
13 to him who divided the Red Sea in two,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
14 and made Israel pass through the midst of it,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
15 but overthrew[a] Pharaoh and his host in the Red Sea,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
16 to him who led his people through the wilderness,
for his steadfast love endures forever;

17 to him who struck down great kings,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
18 and killed mighty kings,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
19 Sihon, king of the Amorites,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
20 and Og, king of Bashan,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
21 and gave their land as a heritage,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
22 a heritage to Israel his servant,
for his steadfast love endures forever.

23 It is he who remembered us in our low estate,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
24 and rescued us from our foes,
for his steadfast love endures forever;
25 he who gives food to all flesh,
for his steadfast love endures forever.

26 Give thanks to the God of heaven,
for his steadfast love endures forever.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I have found the love of my life.. and I talk about us eventually marrying and he is all we are on two diffrent paths.. I am so hurt.. why is it htat every time I think I have met the ONe it's always some mess sigh


----------



## Lucia

luthiengirlie said:


> I have found the love of my life.. and I talk about us eventually marrying and he is all we are on two diffrent paths.. I am so hurt.. why is it htat every time I think I have met the ONe it's always some mess sigh




@luthiengirlie


I'm sorry your hurting. I understand where you're coming from but if he needs to go find himself or whatever pray for him to find his way in Jesus and let him go. Either he's not for you and God will bring someone else or God will bring him back to you after he's learned some hard knocks school of life lessons but you don't want him if he's not the real ONE.   You know what I mean?

Sometimes or  most times  God works in mysterious ways we don't understand but take this to Jesus in prayer.
Have you ever read Persuasion  by Jane Austen or seen the movie there's a good recent version.  It's about a couple who break up and how they round about were face to face years later. I don't want to give it away but it's a great story.



*  I'm not saying this is your case but it shows how we can't even imagine how God is writing our story.

His ways are not our ways.... Isaiah 55:8-9

Get  your bible out and start reading pray the Psalms any ones you want. Don't just read Psalms are prayers songs to the Lord if you didn't know. pray for the Holy Spirit to give you understanding patience endurance before reading and let it sink in. I will pray for you.

Here's some suggestions if you don't know where to start

Psalm 139:4
I praise You, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made.[a]
Wonderful are your works;
my soul knows it very well.

Jeremiah 29:11
1 Corinthians 13:4-8
Psalms 6, 23, 91, 121, 136, 150


----------



## Lucia

^^ didn't mean to hijack your thread @Shimmie 
But I had to say some words of comfort ASAP


----------



## luthiengirlie

Lucia said:


> @luthiengirlie
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your hurting. I understand where you're coming from but if he needs to go find himself or whatever pray for him to find his way in Jesus and let him go. Either he's not for you and God will bring someone else or God will bring him back to you after he's learned some hard knocks school of life lessons but you don't want him if he's not the real ONE.   You know what I mean?
> 
> Sometimes or  most times  God works in mysterious ways we don't understand but take this to Jesus in prayer.
> Have you ever read Persuasion  by Jane Austen or seen the movie there's a good recent version.  It's about a couple who break up and how they round about were face to face years later. I don't want to give it away but it's a great story.
> 
> 
> 
> *  I'm not saying this is your case but it shows how we can't even imagine how God is writing our story.
> 
> His ways are not our ways.... Isaiah 55:8-9
> 
> Get  your bible out and start reading pray the Pslams any ones you want. Don't just read Pslams are prayers songs to the Lord if you didn't know. pray for the Holy Spirit to give you understanding patience endurance before reading and let it sink in. I will pray for you.
> 
> Here's some suggestions if you don't know where to start
> 
> Psalm 139:4
> I praise You, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made.[a]
> Wonderful are your works;
> my soul knows it very well.
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11
> 1 Corinthians 13:4-8
> Psalms 6, 23, 91, 121, 136, 150


Thank you so much thank you


----------



## sithembile

sithembile said:


> Thank you for your encouragement, Shimmie and all the ladies. I've been on this forum for over 3 years. During that time, I got saved, was single for 2 years and prayed for a husband. The Lord brought a wonderful Christian into my life and we've been dating for 10 months. We are praying and discussing marriage, I believe he is going to propose soon. God is truly good!



Someone liked this old post of mine and I must say I don't even remember posting it. I just wanted to share and encourage you, as we did get married and we just celebrated our 8th anniversary. 

We have had many ups and downs  (job loss, baby with a serious medical condition, battles with sickness) but through it all,  God has sustained us and we experience His favour and blessing over and over again. I know one thing for sure, it would have been much harder if I'd chosen an unsaved partner.


----------



## Lucia

@luthiengirlie 
Check out the single ladies remix thread
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...upport-the-remix.708315/page-20#post-22095275


----------



## Lucia

sithembile said:


> Someone liked this old post of mine and I must say I don't even remember posting it. I just wanted to share and encourage you, as we did get married and we just celebrated our 8th anniversary.
> 
> We have had many ups and downs  (job loss, baby with a serious medical condition, battles with sickness) but through it all,  God has sustained us and we experience His favour and blessing over and over again.* I know one thing for sure, it would have been much harder if I'd chosen an unsaved partner.*





			
				sithembile said:
			
		

> I know one thing for sure, it would have been much harder if I'd chosen an unsaved partner.



Needs repeating missionary dating is dangerous like playing with fire and getting burned IMO this goes for all unsaved nonChristians especially.

Great testimony love it 
Beautiful story thanks for sharing


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I am going to read through this entire thread this week for encouragement, as I will be 35 in 2016 and not really focused or working on a relationship, but direly would like one... Need to get over the issue of not feeling worthy, but everyone needs love... The way this dating game is going its like why even try... *


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> ^^ didn't mean to hijack your thread @Shimmie
> But I had to say some words of comfort ASAP


@Lucia...

I am soooooooo happy that you are here in this thread.   You are keeping it alive and fully blessed and I appreciate you so very much.    Please continue to post and share.   You are indeed a loving messenger of God.    Yes, you are.


----------



## Shimmie

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I am going to read through this entire thread this week for encouragement, as I will be 35 in 2016 and not really focused or working on a relationship, but direly would like one... Need to get over the issue of not feeling worthy, but everyone needs love... The way this dating game is going its like why even try... *


God bless you and thank you so much for coming in.


----------



## Lucia

*Ephesians 6:10-20*

10 Finally, brethren, be strengthened in the Lord, and in the might of his power.

11 Put you on the armour of God, that you may be able to stand against the deceits of the devil.

12 For our wrestling is not against flesh and blood; but against principalities and power, against the rulers of the world of this darkness, against the spirits of wickedness in the high places.

13 Therefore take unto you the armour of God, that you may be able to resist in the evil day, and to stand in all things perfect.

14 Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of justice,

15 And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace:

16 In all things taking the shield of faith, wherewith you may be able to extinguish all the fiery darts of the most wicked one.

17 And take unto you the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit (which is the word of God).

18 By all prayer and supplication praying at all times in the spirit; and in the same watching with all instance and supplication for all the saints:

19 And for me, that speech may be given me, that I may open my mouth with confidence, to make known the mystery of the gospel.

20 For which I am an ambassador in a chain, so that therein I may be bold to speak according as I ought.

*Douay-Rheims 1899 American Edition (DRA)*


----------



## Lucia

The first of our marriage prayers is for those trying to find a suitable spouse:

*Dear Lord, help me to find someone I can truly love who will love me as well. Someone with whom I can gladly share my thoughts, my feelings, indeed my life!  Someone with whom I may raise a family in accordance with your will to share your love and give you Glory. May he be a vessel of joy in good times and a firm pillar of prudent support in bad. Let neither of us forget that you are there to help us in all cases with your help, guidance, and grace. Let me be discerning and not seek someone solely out of loneliness, but out of love for you and my potential spouse. May this be someone I like as well as love, and may we share a deep bond of trust in each other throughout our married lives, until death do us part. Don’t let carnal or other purely worldly desires cloud my judgment about getting married. Help me to listen to the voice of your Holy Spirit instead in this important matter. Heavenly Father, I ask all these things through Christ our Lord, amen.

Source
http://www.ourcatholicprayers.com/marriage-prayers.html*


----------



## sweetvi

Bumping for anyone needing encouragement


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

Hi Ladies

I think at some point I posted in this thread when I was single. I just wanted to add that prayer is key but I have to say that you must be open to meeting new people going new places basically getting out of your comfort zone. I've seen some folks who met their spouses so easily just going to the store or at work whatever but for me none of that ever happened. I could not understand why I was not one of those folks  and one day I realized I had to be more open. I knew one of the most important things to me was a Christian man. I was looking for that but me myself was not even active in the church. It was when I found a church home and started to be involve in church activities and in the word that I met my husband. I did not meet my husband at my church but I believe the reason I met him was because I had a deeper connection with God.  It felt right and now I'm married and expecting our first child at 36. Sure I would have loved to marry earlier than 34 but God does things in his time and when he feels we are ready. See it's going to be 2 years for us in October and we are now starting a family. No matter how much you want something let God lead you down his path and plan for your life. Therefore continue to pray and focus on your relationship with God he definitely will answer, maybe not on your time but his.

Eta: I remember this prayer. I printed it and taped it in my wall and would read it every night.


----------



## londonfog

Hi my lovely ladies! I always said that I would come back with my update once I got married! I posted December 22, 2013 about trusting in the Lord & delighting myself in Him until it was time to meet my husband. Well, I met him shortly after in January 2014!  There were times during the relationship that I would wonder if he was "the one" & then I would get confirmation shortly after that he indeed was.

He proposed December 10, 2016 & we got married January 27, 2017! He is a Christian & he loves my kids as his own (the first & most important thing that I asked the Lord for in a man)!  Shimmie, I thank you so much for your prayers & encouragement! I wanted to give my testimony to encourage others as well that no matter what circumstances & situations seem like, trust in the Lord with all of your heart! Delight yourself in Him & He will grant you the desires of your heart as His word says! Furthermore, wait on Him & while your waiting, prepare yourself. Preparation is your trust that He will do as He says!

Stay blessed & keep trusting Ladies!


----------



## Lucia

londonfog said:


> Hi my lovely ladies! I always said that I would come back with my update once I got married! I posted December 22, 2013 about trusting in the Lord & delighting myself in Him until it was time to meet my husband. Well, I met him shortly after in January 2014!  There were times during the relationship that I would wonder if he was "the one" & then I would get confirmation shortly after that he indeed was.
> 
> He proposed December 10, 2016 & we got married January 27, 2017! He is a Christian & he loves my kids as his own (the first & most important thing that I asked the Lord for in a man)!  Shimmie, I thank you so much for your prayers & encouragement! I wanted to give my testimony to encourage others as well that no matter what circumstances & situations seem like, trust in the Lord with all of your heart! Delight yourself in Him & He will grant you the desires of your heart as His word says! Furthermore, wait on Him & while your waiting, prepare yourself. Preparation is your trust that He will do as He says!
> 
> Stay blessed & keep trusting Ladies!



Congratulations! Thanks for the inspiring testimony.


----------



## Shimmie

londonfog said:


> Hi my lovely ladies! I always said that I would come back with my update once I got married! I posted December 22, 2013 about trusting in the Lord & delighting myself in Him until it was time to meet my husband. Well, I met him shortly after in January 2014!  There were times during the relationship that I would wonder if he was "the one" & then I would get confirmation shortly after that he indeed was.
> 
> He proposed December 10, 2016 & we got married January 27, 2017! He is a Christian & he loves my kids as his own (the first & most important thing that I asked the Lord for in a man)!  Shimmie, I thank you so much for your prayers & encouragement! I wanted to give my testimony to encourage others as well that no matter what circumstances & situations seem like, trust in the Lord with all of your heart! Delight yourself in Him & He will grant you the desires of your heart as His word says! Furthermore, wait on Him & while your waiting, prepare yourself. Preparation is your trust that He will do as He says!
> 
> Stay blessed & keep trusting Ladies!


YES !!!  Praise God!  Praise God! Praise God! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

I am elated for you!!! Congratulations!  God's Blessings upon you and your Husband!  May he always be fruitful and blessed to care for you always!!!

Amen to Jesus... Jesus our Lord and Saviour for ever more!!!

I'm so happy for you!  ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


> Congratulations! Thanks for the inspiring testimony.


Amen!  

Won't He do it?!!!!?   Oh Yes God will!?!  Praise Him forever more! ❤❤❤


----------



## londonfog

Lucia said:


> Congratulations! Thanks for the inspiring testimony.



Thank you very much! I cried posting it! I've been through failed relationships where I've chosen a mate that was completely wrong for me. I had to give glory where it's due!


----------



## londonfog

Shimmie said:


> YES !!!  Praise God!  Praise God! Praise God! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> 
> I am elated for you!!! Congratulations!  God's Blessings upon you and your Husband!  May he always be fruitful and blessed to care for you always!!!
> 
> Amen to Jesus... Jesus our Lord and Saviour for ever more!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤



Thank you so much Shimmie! Amen & Amen!   You don't know how much I appreciate you & the love that you put forth for the ladies here! I read through this entire thread when I first saw it years ago & my spirit was filled by your comments, prayers & encouragement!  You prayed for me! May the Lord continue to bless you and your family tremendously & order your steps while you do His work! Thank you again!


----------



## Divine.

It's been such a long time since I've been active in this forum. Today I would like to mark my spot in this thread. This year I made the conscious decision that I'm going fully give my desires for a spouse to the Lord. That also means relinquishing control. Idk God's time table for me. Idk if I'll meet my husband tomorrow or 5 years from now. But I am committed to waiting for this man I have been praying for. In the mean time, my focus is becoming the woman God wants me to be as well as rejoicing in the blessings he has given me during this season. 

I pray that in due time I will be back in this thread sharing my testimony. I can't wait for that day


----------



## Sashaa08

londonfog said:


> Hi my lovely ladies! I always said that I would come back with my update once I got married! I posted December 22, 2013 about trusting in the Lord & delighting myself in Him until it was time to meet my husband. Well, I met him shortly after in January 2014!  There were times during the relationship that I would wonder if he was "the one" & then I would get confirmation shortly after that he indeed was.
> 
> He proposed December 10, 2016 & we got married January 27, 2017! He is a Christian & he loves my kids as his own (the first & most important thing that I asked the Lord for in a man)!  Shimmie, I thank you so much for your prayers & encouragement! I wanted to give my testimony to encourage others as well that no matter what circumstances & situations seem like, trust in the Lord with all of your heart! Delight yourself in Him & He will grant you the desires of your heart as His word says! Furthermore, wait on Him & while your waiting, prepare yourself. Preparation is your trust that He will do as He says!
> 
> Stay blessed & keep trusting Ladies!


Congratulations and thank you for sharing your testimony! Very encouraging and inspiring.


----------



## Lucia

londonfog said:


> Thank you very much! I cried posting it! I've been through failed relationships where I've chosen a mate that was completely wrong for me. I had to give glory where it's due!



Amen!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

I've been "watching" this thread for a while.  

I stopped dating someone earlier today. We're both looking to be married and spoke about it, many times. But I took heed to the red flags and ended it before it got to far. Before I got to wrapped up and it was more difficult to leave.

I am keeping hope alive. I believe there is someone for everyone.  I will continue to work on myself, mentally, physically and spiritually, enjoy life until the right one for me comes to surface.  In addition to this, I will prayer as always and keep my eye on this thread for any advice from my sistas.


----------



## Shimmie

Sweetg said:


> I've been "watching" this thread for a while.
> 
> I stopped dating someone earlier today. We're both looking to be married and spoke about it, many times. But I took heed to the red flags and ended it before it got to far. Before I got to wrapped up and it was more difficult to leave.
> 
> I am keeping hope alive. I believe there is someone for everyone.  I will continue to work on myself, mentally, physically and spiritually, enjoy life until the right one for me comes to surface.  In addition to this, I will prayer as always and keep my eye on this thread for any advice from my sistas.




God betrothes His daughters... Yes, He does.  Yes, He does.  Yes, He does.  Always, Amen ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Shimmie said:


> God betrothes His daughters... Yes, He does.  Yes, He does.  Yes, He does.  Always, Amen ❤❤❤❤❤


Thank you.....


----------



## Lucia




----------



## Shimmie

Lucia said:


>


Thank you so much for sharing Precious @Lucia ❤❤❤

You always share to bless everyone.  God bless you with the happiest and most blessed husband and marriage, from God our Father in Heaven.


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> Thank you so much for sharing Precious @Lucia ❤❤❤
> 
> You always share to bless everyone.  God bless you with the happiest and most blessed husband and marriage, from God our Father in Heaven.



From your lips to Gods ears. Amen.


----------



## Lucia




----------



## Lucia

Jason Evert

http://amzn.to/2mFkdeP


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Lucia said:


>


Thanks for sharing.  I'm having a hard time trying to navigate the relationship world. For some reason this recent relation was a toughy.  i don't know if it was him or me...or both of us with issues.   We're still holding on but we need to let each other go.
i think i need some alone time to refresh & reboot myself or speak to an elder at church. not sure what.

Do we as women, look for the soulmate or live and let them find us?  I don't feel like looking for anyone right now. but working on me.

I appreciate the postings @Lucia  Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Lucia

Sweetg said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I'm having a hard time trying to navigate the relationship world. For some reason this recent relation was a toughy.  i don't know if it was him or me...or both of us with issues.   We're still holding on but we need to let each other go.
> i think i need some alone time to refresh & reboot myself or speak to an elder at church. not sure what.
> 
> Do we as women, look for the soulmate or live and let them find us?  I don't feel like looking for anyone right now. but working on me.
> 
> I appreciate the postings @Lucia  Any tips would be appreciated



I'd suggest this book  "How to find your soulmate without losing your soul" by Jason and Christalina Evert for relationships
http://amzn.to/2mFkdeP
The video of the co author describing how he came up with the book above ^^  check it out.

This book has helped me a lot, it's geared to all ages from 16+ to adult women out in the world.
Next we as women are supposed to be pursued, it's in a mans nature to hunt and find, not ours. It's not our job as women to usurp the mans nature and his birthright given by God to pursue, but we can and should manage his pursuit as in the pace, respect and boundaries. If a true man of Christ is pursuing we as women shouldn't have to set the boundaries alone and him testing us, or not really on board, he should be right there with us, leading us in the ways of Christ.  This also goes for going to church, prayer, bible study and worship, charity work, ministries whatever. Christ needs to be your foundation first, while you are seeking Jesus he is seeking you out, and will help heal you, guide you, if you ask and pour your heart out to him. Also of course work on the other aspects of your life physical, work career,  school, personal appearance, hobbies, whatever.

Matthew 6:33
Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need.

- As for pursuit...

Proverbs 18:21-22
21Death and life are in the power of the tongue, And those who love it will eat its fruit. 22He who finds a wife finds a good thing And obtains favor from the LORD.
So it's the man who finds favor with the Lord in finding not just any wife  but a "good" wife.

Proverbs 31 is not only a model of an exceptional Christian woman it's actually it's from father to his son as to what type of woman he should make the lady of his manor. The whole book of Proverbs is dedicated from father to son telling him how to avoid traps trouble and how to live well according to the words of God.
I would suggest you read Proverbs 31 and then read a verse or chapter from Psalms, Wisdom, or Proverbs or Timothy each day.

I don't know if this is your case (so if it's not your case this is for someone else who may read) but a lot of women in this modern society are afraid deathly afraid of submission to a man, instead they want to low key be the man and wear the pants emasculating him, then when things go wrong they want to blame the man for not stepping up and manning up. Well we should be afraid of submission but submission to the wrong kind of man. That can be prevented if we do our due diligence and rely on Jesus to help us discern the men we are thinking of dating.  We are supposed to submit to a godly man and let him lead.  Also we need to have our own relationship with God first so that we're not relying on a regular man to meet our spiritual needs, needs no regular man can meet.  God bless!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Thank you @Lucia I will read all of what you suggested.

The last tip, I am in the mind frame of a man to lead....so this one...a very very good tip but doesn't apply to me.  My issue is communication..and not always enforcing my boundaries.


----------



## Shimmie

Thank you @Lucia ❤

You never disappoint.   God bless you, Angel. ❤❤❤


----------



## Lucia

Shimmie said:


> Thank you @Lucia ❤
> 
> You never disappoint.   God bless you, Angel. ❤❤❤



Thanks. God bless you too.


----------



## Lucia

Sweetg said:


> Thank you @Lucia I will read all of what you suggested.
> 
> The last tip, I am in the mind frame of a man to lead....so this one...a very very good tip but doesn't apply to me.  My issue is communication..and not always enforcing my boundaries.



You may want  To check out this thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/single-christian-womens-support-the-remix.708315/page-33


----------



## Belle Du Jour

I don't know why, but I just felt led to write in this thread tonight: I WILL be a wife and mother in the name of Jesus. I know He placed that desire on my heart and He WILL fulfill it at the appointed time. I thank Him in advance for this blessing. Amen and amen.


----------



## Lucia

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't know why, but I just felt led to write in this thread tonight: I WILL be a wife and mother in the name of Jesus. I know He placed that desire on my heart and He WILL fulfill it at the appointed time. I thank Him in advance for this blessing. Amen and amen.



Amen and Me too ! Amen !


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't know why, but I just felt led to write in this thread tonight: I WILL be a wife and mother in the name of Jesus. I know He placed that desire on my heart and He WILL fulfill it at the appointed time. I thank Him in advance for this blessing. Amen and amen.


Funny I had the same thoughts today after church. I just felt something.

God is in control!!!


----------



## londonfog

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't know why, but I just felt led to write in this thread tonight: I WILL be a wife and mother in the name of Jesus. I know He placed that desire on my heart and He WILL fulfill it at the appointed time. I thank Him in advance for this blessing. Amen and amen.


 
And I am in agreement with you! Amen and amen!


----------



## londonfog

Sweetg said:


> Funny I had the same thoughts today after church. I just felt something.
> 
> God is in control!!!


Amen! Yes He is!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

londonfog said:


> And I am in agreement with you! Amen and amen!


And with you too....❤❤❤ In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen❤


----------



## luthiengirlie

I don't know why I clicked this thread.. I don't really visit this side of the forum anymore


----------



## kanozas

It's funny, I went looking for this thread after a thought just a minute ago.  I'm kinda mad at G-d about something else and then the thought occurs to me, "You're here...maybe He won't move you yet because He wants you to meet your husband, dummy!"   

Well, maybe.


----------



## okange76

I need to lay my head here for awhile.  This has been such a tough emotional and extremely lonely year for me.  I hope and pray that things will get better for me moving forward.  I don't want to be by myself anymore.


----------



## LovinLea

God, continue to prepare me.


----------



## laCriolla

I pray he will take the desire from my heart. I am struggling so much right now in my faith- feeling sidelined by God. I know he is there, I dont believe i've been forgotten, just have a feeling of being placed on the back burner for 20 years. If it is not his will that I be married, why have I always longed to be?


----------



## Belle Du Jour

laCriolla said:


> I pray he will take the desire from my heart. I am struggling so much right now in my faith- feeling sidelined by God. I know he is there, I dont believe i've been forgotten, just have a feeling of being placed on the back burner for 20 years. If it is not his will that I be married, why have I always longed to be?



Please read this: https://www.theevangelista.com/faith/2017/8/6/the-waiting-is-the-cross-edel-gathering-2017

"I remember practically bursting into tears when I read that, because it resonated so powerfully with me at a time in my life (I was 31 and still very single) where I wondered if I would _ever _get married. And I think her mother's insight is a powerful one:* the waiting is the cross. The not-knowing is the cross. *"


----------



## laCriolla

Belle Du Jour said:


> Please read this: https://www.theevangelista.com/faith/2017/8/6/the-waiting-is-the-cross-edel-gathering-2017


thank you for sharing this with me. i think she captured my problem "*But, like Adam and Eve in the garden, grasping at godliness, what these idols point to is a fear that God doesn’t really love me and want what’s best for me."
*
this is a good article, and it's comforting to read. thank you so much


----------



## Choclatcotton

I would like to partner up again in marriage, but sometimes feel guilty as some in my circle have never even had so much as a gentleman friend.  I had a great godly marriage of almost two years after waiting for 20 plus years until his decease in 2012.  Singleness is not my ministry I minister better as a helper team player but God knows, " A faithful man who can find?" KJV. ....But God.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

laCriolla said:


> thank you for sharing this with me. i think she captured my problem "*But, like Adam and Eve in the garden, grasping at godliness, what these idols point to is a fear that God doesn’t really love me and want what’s best for me."
> *
> this is a good article, and it's comforting to read. thank you so much



Her story has blessed me SO much.  She went from an emotional mess to meeting her husband, getting engaged and married in a year.  They are now expecting.  Ladies, let's not lose hope.  God has a plan.  His timing is perfect even if it doesn't feel perfect.  He will not abandon us.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This punched me right in the forehead, in a very good way!...


> “Love is the soul’s true nourishment, yet this food which of all substances we most need is not something we can produce for ourselves. One must wait for it. The only way to make absolutely certain that one will not receive it is to insist on procuring it by oneself. And once again, this essential dependence can generate anger. Conversely, we can accept this situation of dependence, and keep ourselves trustingly open to the future, in the confidence that the Power which has so determined us will not deceive us.” (Source) Benedict XVI


----------



## Shimmie

Belle Du Jour said:


> Please read this: https://www.theevangelista.com/faith/2017/8/6/the-waiting-is-the-cross-edel-gathering-2017
> 
> "I remember practically bursting into tears when I read that, because it resonated so powerfully with me at a time in my life (I was 31 and still very single) where I wondered if I would _ever _get married. And I think her mother's insight is a powerful one:* the waiting is the cross. The not-knowing is the cross. *"



This is a beautiful message.

Thank you so very much Lady Belle ❤ for sharing the beauty of God's Love... ❤ and for encouraging those who need it.

God bless you for keeping the flow of faith that started this topic, " It is God's Will for You to Marry..".  ❤❤❤ Helping others to keep their faith and not be  despondent nor ashamed.    All praises unto Jesus, Amen ❤❤❤


----------



## Kinkyhairlady

Ladies for those of you who are praying and yearning for a husband you are doing the right thing by asking God but also pray for your own preparation. I've been married for almost 3 years and let me say I'm blessed with an amazing husband but marriage is hard work. Meaning you no longer have to care for yourself you have another person you have to cater to. Even after a long day of work I'd love to go home and sleep or relax and watch tv but I have to cook, clean take over the baby etc. at times you will feel exhausted.  Grateful my husband can cook, clean and do laundry so if I can't he will do it but I always feel the pressure as a wife I need to stay on top of things. I say all of this because not only should you pray for the husband but pray to be a strong and dutiful wife. It's a lot of work to raise a family. It's the best feeling in the world loooking at my husband and child knowing that's my legacy I'm building but I was ready. Be ready for what you're praying God for.


----------



## Shimmie

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Ladies for those of you who are praying and yearning for a husband you are doing the right thing by asking God but also pray for your own preparation. I've been married for almost 3 years and let me say I'm blessed with an amazing husband but marriage is hard work. Meaning you no longer have to care for yourself you have another person you have to cater to. Even after a long day of work I'd love to go home and sleep or relax and watch tv but I have to cook, clean take over the baby etc. at times you will feel exhausted.  Grateful my husband can cook, clean and do laundry so if I can't he will do it but I always feel the pressure as a wife I need to stay on top of things. I say all of this because not only should you pray for the husband but pray to be a strong and dutiful wife. It's a lot of work to raise a family. It's the best feeling in the world loooking at my husband and child knowing that's my legacy I'm building but I was ready. Be ready for what you're praying God for.


@Kinkyhairlady ❤

Thank you so, so much for sharing this.  This is beyond a blessing, it is God's message of love and wisdom.

I absolutely love what you said here:  "...be ready for what you are praying God for."

God bless you, your husband, your baby, your Marriage. ,your Love...Always.

Shimmie ❤


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Another amazing blog post: https://www.theevangelista.com/faith/2017/8/18/his-yoke-is-well-fitting

"A couple of years ago, a blog post by a former spiritual director of mine, Msgr. Charles Pope, helped me understand Jesus’ words in a new way:

'Jesus says that the cross He has for us is “easy.” The Greek word χρηστὸς (_chrestos_) is better translated as “well-fitting,” “suitable,” or even “useful.” *The Lord is saying that the yoke He has for us is suited to us; it is well-fitting; it has been carefully chosen so as to be useful for us. God knows that we need some crosses in order to grow and He knows what they are.* He also knows what we can bear and what we are ready for. Yes, His yoke for us is well-fitting.'

Mind. Blown. His yoke is _well-fitting_. It was designed for me, which means that with God's grace, its weight won't crush me._  His_ yoke is well-fitting. Only the crosses Jesus asks me to carry will be well-fitted to me."


----------



## bellatiamarie

.....bump.....


----------

